# [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake-S [+Refresh]



## Arrandale (18. Oktober 2017)

*Intel Coffeelake

*​Da mir aufgefallen ist, dass zu den neuen Intel Coffeelake Prozessoren noch kein solcher Thread besteht, habe ich mich entschlossen, einen zu öffnen. Hier sollen vor allem Erfahrungsberichte, aber auch allgemeine Diskussionen über Coffeelake, sowie Problemlösungen thematisiert werden. 

*Allgemeine Informationen zu Coffeelake:*

Release: 8th Gen i7/i5/i3 - Q3/2017 | 9th Gen i9/i7/i5 - Q3/2018
                  Pentium - Q4/2017
Sockel: 1151[v2]
Chipsatz: Z370, [ab Q1/2018: H370, H310, B360, Q370, Q360] + Z390 [ab Q3/2018]
Codename: Coffee Lake-S [iX-8XXX] /Coffee Lake-R [iX-9XXX]
Lithografie: 14nm
TIM: Wärmeleitpaste [8th Gen Celeron/Pentium/i3/i5/i7], Lot [9th Gen i5/i7/i9]



*Modell*
| i9-9900K | i7-9700K | i7-8700K | i7-8700 | i5-9600K | i5-8600K | i5-8400 | i3-8350K | i3-8300 | i3-8100 
​
*CPU-Kerne*
| 8 | 8 | 6 | 6 | 6 | 6 | 6 | 4 | 4 | 4
​
*Threads*
| 16 | 8 | 12 | 12 | 6 | 6 | 6 | 4 | 4 | 4
​
*Standardtakt*
| 3.6GHz | 3.6GHz | 3.7GHz | 3.2GHz | 3.7GHz | 3.5GHz | 2.8GHz | 4GHz | 3.7GHz | 3.6GHz
​
*Boosttakt*
| 5.0GHz | 4.9GHz | 4.7GHz | 4.6GHz | 4.6GHz | 4.4GHz | 3.9GHz | N/A | N/A | N/A
​
*All-Core-Boost*
 | N/A | N/A | 4.3GHz | 4.3GHz | N/A | 4.2GHz | 3.5GHz | N/A | N/A | N/A
​
*L2-Cache*
| 2MB | 2MB | 1.5MB | 1.5MB | 2MB | 1.5MB | 1.5MB | 1MB | 1MB | 1MB 
​
*L3-Cache*
 | 16MB | 12MB | 12MB | 12MB | 9MB | 9MB | 9MB | 8MB | 8MB | 6MB
​
*Multiplikator-OC *
| Ja | Ja | Ja | Nein | Ja | Ja | Nein | Ja | Nein | Nein
​
*TDP*
 | 95W | 95W | 95W | 65W | 95W | 95W | 65W | 91W | 62W | 65W​*Ansicht für Mobilgeräte:
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
Verfügbarkeit: *Die Verfügbarkeit vieler Modelle der neuen Coffeelake-R Familie ist weiterhin nicht ausreichend gegeben. Mit einer flächendeckenden Verfügbarkeit wird um die Weihnachtszeit herum gerechnet. Hierbei ist besonders der i9-9900K hervorzuheben, der bisher nur in sehr geringen Stückzahlen verfügbar ist.


----------



## Arrandale (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Um hier mal den Anfang zu machen: Cyberport hat heute morgen meinen i7-8700 verschickt. 
Müsste also morgen zusammen mit meinem Mainboard eintreffen. Die Situation was den non-K i7 angeht scheint sich verbessert zu haben, ich seh immer wieder verfügbare Chips bei vertrauenswürdigen Händlern. Morgen gibts dann evtl. noch was zum Turbotakt fixen und Baseclock Overclocking, da werd ich mal sehen was da geht.


----------



## Darkscream (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Ja dann hoffe ich mal das du mit der CPU gleich testest wie viel Takt auf allen Kernen möglich ist. Nach meinen Nachforschungen sollen auf bis zu 5 Kernen 4,6 GHz möglich sein, allerdings je nach Board etwas verschieden.


----------



## Arrandale (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



Darkscream schrieb:


> Ja dann hoffe ich mal das du mit der CPU gleich testest wie viel Takt auf allen Kernen möglich ist. Nach meinen Nachforschungen sollen auf bis zu 5 Kernen 4,6 GHz möglich sein, allerdings je nach Board etwas verschieden.


Bei früheren Generationen war es ja auch so, dass man den maximalen Boost für alle Kerne forcieren konnte, sofern man seinen non-K Chip auf nem Z-Chipsatz betrieben hat. Das hab ich vor Kurzem noch mit einem Z97 Pro Gamer und Xeon E3-1231v3 gemacht, den hab ich auf 3.8 gefixt und mit BCLK auf 4GHz übertaktet. 
Ich hoffe mal, dass Intel da keinen Riegel vorgeschoben hat.


----------



## silent-freak (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Bin auch gespannt wie die einzelnen Kerne beim 8700 hochdrehen. Um die einzelnen Kerne zu testen, welches Programm ist denn dafür gut?


----------



## MDJ (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



silent-freak schrieb:


> Bin auch gespannt wie die einzelnen Kerne beim 8700 hochdrehen. Um die einzelnen Kerne zu testen, welches Programm ist denn dafür gut?



Dafür kannst du praktisch alles nehmen, was die CPU auslastet. Beispielsweise CPU-Z, da gibt es einen integrierten Stresstest.


Ich habe einen i7-8700 auf einem MSI Gaming M5. Bei den ersten Tests ist mir aufgefallen, dass die CPU bei dem CPU-Z Stresstest nicht den gemeinsamen Turbotakt erreicht. Bei der Kontrolle der Spannung ist aufgefallen, dass unter diesem Stresstest gute 1.3 Volt angelegen haben. Etwas hoch. Habe im BIOS einen Offset von -0.150 V eingestellt, jetzt läuft alles top und der gemeinsame Turbotakt funktioniert wie er soll 
Habe auch mal ein Offset von -0.170 V getestet, auch da war die CPU stabil, also geht da bestimmt noch etwas.

Konnte bisher leider erst nur ein Spiel testen, da ich noch kein anderes installiert hatte. Bei Assassins Creed: Syndicate lag die Temperatur nach paar Stunden im Durchschnitt bei so 50-53 Grad (Kühler Brocken 3).


----------



## Bullebernd (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Hat der I7 8700k auch solche Temperaturschwankung wie der i7 7700k ?


----------



## tidus79 (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Ja. Kann man aber in den Griff kriegen mit der richtigen Kühlung und Lüfterkurve.


----------



## Bullebernd (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Meinst du mit richtiger Kühlung Köpfen oder ne anständige Wasserkühlung? Hab eine drauf aber die Temperaturspitze für Sekunden nerven und da drehen die Lüfter kurz obwohl nicht wirklich was gebraucht wird.


----------



## tidus79 (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Mein 8600k ist nicht geköpft und läuft auf 5 GHz (4.9 GHz bei AVX) bei anliegenden 1.32v. Mit einem Noctua NH-D15S und guter Gehäusebelüftung. 
Hatte das kurze Lüfteraufdrehen auch, aber habe dann einfach die Kurve im Bios angepasst. Jetzt tut er das nicht mehr.


----------



## Stox (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Ich hab gestern Abend auch meine Versandbenachrichtigung bekommen. Jetzt muss ich nur noch auf den Release des Boards warten.   Der sollte eigentlich bis November durch sein.
Und eigentlich hatte ich auch nicht damit gerechnet das ich die CPU vor November bekommen.


----------



## Stevy (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Das Apex Board?
Ich hab vor ein par Tagen gelesen das soll in Europa erst ab kw 45 lieferbar sein.


----------



## Stox (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



Stevy schrieb:


> Das Apex Board?
> Ich hab vor ein par Tagen gelesen das soll in Europa erst ab kw 45 lieferbar sein.



Ich hab das Formula ins Auge gefasst  Ich denke die werden zu einem ähnlichen Zeitpunkt aufn Markt kommen. Wenn es die 45. KW wird wäre das völlig ok.


----------



## Arrandale (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

So kleines Update zum i7 8700 non-K auf dem AsRock Z370M-ITX/ac:
AsRock hat das Bios leider komplett gelockt. Baseclock ist auf 102.7 beschränkt und am Multi lässt sich gar nichts regeln. Im Vergleich zu vorherigen Generationen ist das schon recht schwach - ich hoffe AsRock liefert da ein offeneres Bios nach. Unterdessen habe ich mich ans Undervolting gemacht. @Stock Settings geht die Spannung auf bis zu 1.325V hoch unter Last, 1.1V ist aber problemlos möglich. Mehr ginge bestimmt auch, allerdings ist VCore an die Spannung des Cache gebunden, der schneller instabil wird.


----------



## DARPA (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Das liegt nicht an Asrock, sondern an Intel. Freien Multiplikator und BCLK gibts offiziell nur für K-CPUs.


----------



## Arrandale (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



DARPA schrieb:


> Das liegt nicht an Asrock, sondern an Intel. Freien Multiplikator und BCLK gibts offiziell nur für K-CPUs.


Schon klar, nur war das bei früheren Generationen oft vorhanden wenn man ein Z Board benutzt hat. Multi natürlich nur im Boost Rahmen.


----------



## Noodels87 (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

@Arrandale oder jemanden der den 8700* non-K* schon hat
Wie hoch ist denn der "allCore" Turbo? Ich finde unterschiedliche Angaben mal 4,2 und mal 4,3 GHz, könntest du das mal pfüfen?


----------



## Arrandale (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



Noodels87 schrieb:


> @Arrandale oder jemanden der den 8700* non-K* schon hat
> Wie hoch ist denn der "allCore" Turbo? Ich finde unterschiedliche Angaben mal 4,2 und mal 4,3 GHz, könntest du das mal pfüfen?


All-Core Turbo ist 4.3GHz.


----------



## Noodels87 (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Weiß denn jemand ob, ich nenne es mal "Multi Core Enhancement" also alle 6 Kernen mit dem Single-Core Boost zu betrieben mit den Non-K Prozessoren bei Coffe-Lake noch funktioniert?

Im Handbuch des Asrock Z370 Extreme4 findet sich der Punkt zumindest.
Denn dann währe der 8700 Non-K ja nicht mehr wirklich weit vom 8700K entfernt und damit für mich die richtige Wahl.


----------



## Stevy (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Soweit ich weiß und auch gestern mit bekommen habe ist es nicht mehr möglich die Non K CPUs wie früher zu übertakten.


----------



## Arrandale (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



Noodels87 schrieb:


> Weiß denn jemand ob, ich nenne es mal "Multi Core Enhancement" also alle 6 Kernen mit dem Single-Core Boost zu betrieben mit den Non-K Prozessoren bei Coffe-Lake noch funktioniert?
> 
> Im Handbuch des Asrock Z370 Extreme4 findet sich der Punkt zumindest.
> Denn dann währe der 8700 Non-K ja nicht mehr wirklich weit vom 8700K entfernt und damit für mich die richtige Wahl.


So weit ich gehört habe, hat Asus dieses Feature ab Werk aktiviert. Ob ich mir deshalb ein Asus Board antun würde? Ich glaube lieber nicht.


----------



## Noodels87 (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

@arrandale

Wenn es bei Asus geht wird es wohl generell möglich sein dann wird es denke ich auch bei Asrock möglich sein. Bei deinen Board fehlt der Punkt auch im Handbuch, beim Extreme 4 steht es im Handbuch. Also hoffe ich mal das es funktionieren wird und wenn nicht dann wird mich das auch nicht groß stören. Ich werde bestellen und berichten sobald was ankommt, das wird wohl die spannendste Sache sein.


----------



## Arrandale (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



Noodels87 schrieb:


> @arrandale
> 
> Wenn es bei Asus geht wird es wohl generell möglich sein dann wird es denke ich auch bei Asrock möglich sein. Bei deinen Board fehlt der Punkt auch im Handbuch, beim Extreme 4 steht es im Handbuch. Also hoffe ich mal das es funktionieren wird und wenn nicht dann wird mich das auch nicht groß stören. Ich werde bestellen und berichten sobald was ankommt, das wird wohl die spannendste Sache sein.


Ich denke mal das wird funktionieren. Wie es aussieht hat AsRock bei meinem Board auch kein besonders tolles VRM Design verbaut, deswegen wundert mich das ganze nicht besonders.


----------



## silent-freak (1. November 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



Noodels87 schrieb:


> @Arrandale oder jemanden der den 8700* non-K* schon hat
> Wie hoch ist denn der "allCore" Turbo? Ich finde unterschiedliche Angaben mal 4,2 und mal 4,3 GHz, könntest du das mal pfüfen?



Hier mal meine Daten vom 8700 non K


----------



## Noodels87 (1. November 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

@silent-freak
schönen Dank für die Rückmeldung  jetzt weiß ich schon mal das man auf einen Asus-Board alle Kerne mit 4,6 GHz betreiben kann. Gleichzeitig für dich der Hinweiß das dein Board gewollt oder ungewollt die CPU schon "übertaktet" hat, normalerweise solltest du nur 4,3 GHz auf allen Kernen haben bei der Last.
Und welcher Shop hat dich denn mit CPU beglück?


----------



## silent-freak (2. November 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

War mehr ungewollt. Gewünscht war aber schon, dass ich auf zwei Kernen die max. Taktrate schalten kann. 
Werbung bzgl. des Shops möchte ich hier keine machen.


----------



## DARPA (2. November 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Hast du den Base Clock manuell anheben können? Denn daher kommen die 4.6 GHz. Der Multi steht auf 45.


----------



## blautemple (2. November 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Heute ist auch mein 8700K "endlich" angekommen. Habe zufällig in der Nacht vom 26.10 auf den 27.10. gesehen das ein 8700K bei Caseking "lagernd" war und direkt zugeschlagen. "Leider" sind ja die ganzen Feiertage dazwischen gekommen weswegen er erst jetzt angekommen ist. Heute Abend wird dann der Custom Loop auseinander genommen und Mainboard sowie CPU getauscht. Delid Die Mate und Flüßigmetall liegt natürlich vom 7700k noch bereit


----------



## blautemple (2. November 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Da ist er:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (2. November 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



blautemple schrieb:


> Da ist er
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Sag dann Bescheid wie weit der i7 8700k mit dem F gaming geht 
Heute war er auch lagernd bei Caseking


----------



## blautemple (2. November 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Ist nen ziemlich mieser Chip. 4,8GHz sind geköpft so grob die Grenze. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfgang75 (2. November 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Mein Beileid....


----------



## olleggg (2. November 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Hallo,

Mein Erster Post 


Ich habe auch einen 8700K gekauft ihn geköpft und mit Flüssigmetall versehen.
Er läuft tadellos, natürlich war mein Ziel die 5Ghz.

Ich habe das Asrock Taichi.

von Prime bin ich absolut kein Fan, ich mag dieses übertriebene Heizen einfach nicht.

Ich habe jetzt den CPU auf 5Ghz laufen bei 1.216 Volt.

Habe jetzt mehrmals Cinebench R15 laufen lassen, paar Stunden PUBG gespielt. Es gab keine Abstürze.
Kann ich davon ausgehen das er Stabil die 5Ghz fährt?

Kann es der CPU Schaden, wenn sie abstürtzt durch zu wenig Spannung?


----------



## Wolfgang75 (2. November 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Lass den doch einfach so laufen,kann doch nur mit Fehlermeldung runterfahren.
Ob das auf Dauer stabil läuft merkst du nur mit Benchmarks/Stresstest und zocken.

Wollte heute mal testen wie weit meiner mit 1,4V kommt,




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Werde den auf 5GHz laufen lassen,mal sehen wie weit sich die Vcore drücken lässt.


----------



## olleggg (3. November 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Danke für die Antwort!

Da ich reiner Zocker bin, belasse ich es dabei.

Mal schauen wann er abschmiert.


----------



## silent-freak (3. November 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



DARPA schrieb:


> Hast du den Base Clock manuell anheben können? Denn daher kommen die 4.6 GHz. Der Multi steht auf 45.



Habe nichts an dem Rechner gemacht. Werde mich am Wochenende damit beschäftigen.


----------



## 4B11T (8. November 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

So, dann werd ich auch mal mitmachen. Neues Netzteil ist auf dem Weg, damit ist das 8700K System dann ab morgen komplett.

Die Frage ist: erstmal so einbauen & Windows installieren und testen, oder gleich vorm ersten Start noch köpfen?

Kann man die CPU ggf. auch ganz kurz ohne Kühler testen: nur kurz ins BIOS booten lassen um zu schauen, dass die gelieferte CPU geht? Oder wird sie über den Heatspreader nicht genügend Wärme los um mal eine Minute im idle zu laufen?

Möchte das LM dann nicht nur in der CPU sondern auch zwischen Kühler und HS auftragen und da spare ich mir einmal reinigen, wenn ich nicht erst den Kühler für einen kurzen Test montiere.


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (8. November 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



4B11T schrieb:


> So, dann werd ich auch mal mitmachen. Neues Netzteil ist auf dem Weg, damit ist das 8700K System dann ab morgen komplett.
> 
> Die Frage ist: erstmal so einbauen & Windows installieren und testen, oder gleich vorm ersten Start noch köpfen?
> 
> ...



*Ja nicht ohne Kühler starten!!!!!!*

Ich vermute du hast eine boxed version, weil wenn die CPU nicht booted oder so hast du eben Garantie. Nach dem köpfen ist diese leider weg.

Dann CPU einbauen und testen ob alles läuft, Board Ram usw. 
Ich würde sogar die CPU einmal mit Prime testen ob wirklich alles läuft.

Danach köpfen und Spaß haben


----------



## blautemple (8. November 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Das testen dauert ja sowieso nur wenige Minuten, die würde ich mir schon nehmen, sonst ärgerst du dich später im Zweifelsfall schwarz


----------



## 4B11T (8. November 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Das Testen ist nicht das Thema, alles wieder auseinanderbauen und WLP entfernen usw. wollte ich mir sparen. Egal, wahrscheinlich habt ihr recht, sicher ist sicher.


----------



## blautemple (8. November 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Ach, ich habe mir das sogar mit Custom Wakü angetan 
Nur hat es leider nichts gebracht, mein ehemaliges Strix ist hops gegangen und hat dabei unter Umständen den bereits geköpften 8700K "beschädigt". Es steigen nämlich mit dem neuen Maximus X Hero  immer genau die selben Worker direkt beim Start von Prime aus. Die BIOS Settings sind dabei völlig egal, ich habe auch schon 4GHz mit 1,4V getestet. Ändert gar nichts.
Das schaue ich mir heute nach der Arbeit noch mal ganz genau an, direkt nach Einbau des neuen Boards lief nämlich alles ganz normal für ca 15min...


----------



## 4B11T (8. November 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

oh, das klingt nicht so gut. Ich drück dir die Daumen, dass die CPU nicht beschädigt ist.

Das leidige Thema mit Abdeckung von Folgeschäden an anderer Hardware wünsche ich dir nicht.


----------



## blautemple (8. November 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Ach abgedeckt wird da sowieso nichts, da mache ich mir keine Hoffnung. Ich kann mir ehrlich gesagt auch nicht vorstellen, dass die CPU echt kaputt ist, da ich noch nie eine CPU hatte die nur so "halb" kaputt ist. Ich werde das heute Abend einfach noch mal mit einem Live Linux gegentesten und dann auch noch mal Windows neu aufsetzen und eventuelle Treiber Probleme auszuschließen...


----------



## 4B11T (8. November 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Sag das nicht, es war ein ASUS Board und wenn du dort im Forum richtig Wind machst, könnte da was gehen. Asus hat schon manchmal die ein oder andere kullante Aktion gestartet, einfach des positiven Feedbacks innerhalb der Community wegen. Versuchen würde ich es, vorallem weil du als vorbildlicher Kunde wieder ein Asus Board gekauft hast und treu geblieben bist. Ich will dir keine falschen Hoffnungen machen, aber probier es ruhig.


----------



## blautemple (8. November 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Ich will ja erstmal nicht den Teufel an die Wand malen. Das wäre meine erste defekte CPU und noch glaube ich an ein Softwareproblem 
Eine defekte CPU wäre ja auch nicht des Geldes wegen so ärgerlich, sondern einfach weil die so schlecht lieferbar sind...


----------



## Ralle82 (8. November 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Ich will hier nochmal nachfragen:

Hat jemand eine Idee, warum CPU-Z bei meinem 8600K die gleichen vCore-Werte im Idle (min. 0,624v)/unter Last (max. 1,216v) anzeigt, obwohl im BIOS des ASUS Z370-G Gaming der Adaptive Mode gewählt ist und mit unterschiedlichen Werten (1: 1,25v mit einem Offset von -0,10v; 2: 1,20v mit einem Offset von -0,05v) gestartet wurde?

Gruß


----------



## MDJ (8. November 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



Ralle82 schrieb:


> Ich will hier nochmal nachfragen:
> 
> Hat jemand eine Idee, warum CPU-Z bei meinem 8600K die gleichen vCore-Werte im Idle (min. 0,624v)/unter Last (max. 1,216v) anzeigt, obwohl im BIOS des ASUS Z370-G Gaming der Adaptive Mode gewählt ist und mit unterschiedlichen Werten (1: 1,25v mit einem Offset von -0,10v; 2: 1,20v mit einem Offset von -0,05v) gestartet wurde?
> 
> Gruß



Deaktiviere im BIOS mal das „Multicore Enhancement“ und teste es nochmal, ob er den Offset Wert dann nimmt. Check dann aber auch gleich noch den maximalen AllCore-Takt unter Last.


----------



## blautemple (9. November 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

So nachdem nichts gefruchtet hat kommt ein neuer 8700k. Sollte morgen da sein...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Arrandale (9. November 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



blautemple schrieb:


> So nachdem nichts gefruchtet hat kommt ein neuer 8700k. Sollte morgen da sein...
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Sind die mittlerweile verfügbar? Ich seh immer nur eBay Angebote mit 500€+ Verkaufspreis.


----------



## blautemple (9. November 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Ist nen pretested der 5GHz bei 1,232V AVX stable macht...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## 4B11T (9. November 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Also du hast echt den ersten 8700K getöted? Na das sind ja tolle Aussichten...


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (9. November 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



blautemple schrieb:


> So nachdem nichts gefruchtet hat kommt ein neuer 8700k. Sollte morgen da sein...
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Sollte morgen da sein Bitte wo bestellt?


----------



## blautemple (9. November 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Wie gesagt pretested... 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## blautemple (9. November 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



4B11T schrieb:


> Also du hast echt den ersten 8700K getöted? Na das sind ja tolle Aussichten...



Scheint so, naja morgen oder spätestens Samstag weiß ich mehr...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (9. November 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



blautemple schrieb:


> Wie gesagt pretested...
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Noch dazu eine pretested ^^


----------



## DARPA (9. November 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



blautemple schrieb:


> Ist nen ziemlich mieser Chip. 4,8GHz sind geköpft so grob die Grenze.





4B11T schrieb:


> Also du hast echt den ersten 8700K getöted? Na das sind ja tolle Aussichten...



Wär auch nicht schade drum bei der Krücke


----------



## blautemple (9. November 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

So kann man es sich auch schön reden 
Ne, wenn der nächste 8700K ohne Probleme läuft bin ich erstmal zufrieden. War dann zwar ein ordentliches Leergeld, für was auch immer, aber ändern kann ich es ja leider auch nicht ^^


----------



## Wolfgang75 (9. November 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Respekt das du hier offen drüber redest,gibt sicher einige hier mit Leichen im Keller die nichts sagen würden.
Will nicht wissen wie viele CPU/GPU hier schon geschrottet wurden durch Köpfen,LM oder Powermod.Kann halt immer was passieren.


----------



## blautemple (9. November 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Ich glaube ehrlich gesagt eher weniger dass das Köpfen daran Schuld ist, sondern ich habe eher das defekte Strix im Verdacht. Ich werde die CPU aber bei Zeiten auch noch mal im Bekanntenkreis gegentesten, da mich schon interessiert was mit der los ist ^^


----------



## 4B11T (10. November 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Out of the Box: XMP + Multi Core Enhancement:

MCE: 6x4,7GHz
Vcore Auto: 1,333v
Cinebench R15 multi: 1550cb & single: 207cb (incl. laufender Hintergrundprogramme)
Core Temps:
Idle: ~27-30°C
während CB multicore test: ~67-70°

Also gar nicht mal so heiß... bin gespannt wie es nach dem Köpfen aussieht! Werde vielleicht noch eine Versuchsreihe vorher/nachher machen und Tempverläufe mit HWinfo64 aufzeichnen: Gaming, CB, Prime.


Zum Abschluss noch zwei *Work In Progress* Impressionen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Foto ist nicht nachträglich entsättigt, es sind wirklich alles die gleichen Anthrazittöne. Sieht verdammt geil aus!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blautemple (10. November 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Schick schick 

Meine neue CPU ist in Zustellung, allerdings komme ich leider erst morgen früh zum testen


----------



## Stevy (10. November 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Mal ne frage:
Hab gerade einen 8700K Boxed hier vor mir liegen, noch ungeöffnet, von Caseking.
Jetzt kam eben die Mail von Mindfactory, wo ich die erste bestellt habe, das die CPU nach 36 Tagen endlich verschickt wurde.
Problem ist das ich noch kein Board hab, hab es aber schon vorbestellt, dauert aber wohl 1-2 Wochen.

Wäre es sinnvoller die 40€ teurere CPU ungeöffnet zurück zuschicken oder aber beide testen und die 2. schlechechtere dann hier aufen z.b. Marktplatz  anbieten?


----------



## tidus79 (10. November 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Guck dir im Internet raus welche Seriennummer vermutlich besser geht und behalte die CPU. Beide zu öffnen und auszuprobieren und dann zurück schicken, finde ich persönlich asozial.


----------



## Stevy (10. November 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Ich will sie ja nicht zurück schicken sondern jemanden günstiger weiter verkaufen.
Das mit dem Batchnummern habe ich mir auch gedacht aber ich glaube da weniger drann zudem finde ich aktuell keine Liste.
Meiner hier hat L730C337 falls jemand was weiß kann er mir ja sagen ob die was taugt.


----------



## blautemple (10. November 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Ach, noch ein Würzburger 
Ich würde beide testen und dann die schlechtere verkaufen, die Batch ist ja auch nur ein ganz grober Indikator 

Edith: Die neue CPU wurde glücklicherweise an meine Nachbarin zugestellt, ich kann heute Abend also doch noch kurz testen


----------



## blautemple (10. November 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

So die neue CPU läuft 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ralle82 (10. November 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Glückwunsch, pünktlich zum Wochenende... "thumbs_up"

Kurze Frage: Würdet ihr das Bios auf Version 0430 (bin bei 0419) flashen, wenn soweit alles läuft ("Never change....")? Weiß nicht genau, was die Punkte 2. und 3. bezwecken, kann mir das wer näher bringen?!

ROG STRIX Z370-G GAMING BIOS & FIRMWARE| Mainboards | ASUS Deutschland


----------



## Stevy (10. November 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Unstable new bios 0430 for strix z370 f-gaming
Würde die Finger von lassen


----------



## Ralle82 (10. November 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

ok, erste zwei Posts gelesen, reicht  Danke... Bewahrheitet sich der Spruch doch wieder ^^

Edit: Obgleich die dort beschriebene Problematik evtl. im Zusammenhang mit dem Problem aus meinem Vorpost (#46) zu stehen scheint?! Werde nicht so ganz schlau daraus... Habe mich aber entschieden, den vCore auf "Auto" zu belassen, Die Temps bei 4,5Ghz sind o.k. für mich!


----------



## 4B11T (10. November 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Los geht's:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das war ja einfach:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und wieder zu das Paket:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



abwarten:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und wenn man das LM einmal offen hat:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und fertig:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



er läuft noch: erstmal tief durchatmen!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



jetzt kann die TT Floe Riing zeigen was sie wirklich kann:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*und was hat's gebracht???*

vorher/ nachher:  alle Einstellungen identisch:
XMP 3200 CL14 Profil
MCE auf Auto d.h. aktiv: 6x4,7 GHz permanent
Vcore auf Auto: 1,33v & unter Last 1,28v
22° Raumtemperatur

Soft-Szenario: vier Cinebench R15 Multi runs in direkter Abfolge:

VOR dem köpfen:
wärmster Kern 69°


NACH dem köpfen:
wärmster Kern 56°

ERGEBNIS:

minus 13°C

Stress-Szenario: Prime 95 Small FFTs

VOR dem köpfen:

wärmster Kern 87°


NACH dem köpfen:

wärmster Kern 67°

ERGEBNIS:

minus 20°C

(ab 5 Minuten tut sich nichts mehr, der Radiator in der Front bekommt immer Frischluft, anscheinend heizt sich hier nichts weiter auf, habe nach 10Minuten mit Prime aufgehört)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Übrigens ist die Leistungsaufnahme (CPU Package) in beiden Szenarien durchs Köpfen auch leicht gesunken:

128W --> 123W
197W --> 186W

FAZIT:



DO IT!

(jetzt kann es endlich ans richtige OC gehen!)


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (11. November 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



blautemple schrieb:


> So die neue CPU läuft
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


5 Ghz @ 1.24 V nice  

Also hast du eine pretested CPU für 5Ghz?


----------



## blautemple (11. November 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



MPH_the_Legend schrieb:


> 5 Ghz @ 1.24 V nice
> 
> Also hast du eine pretested CPU für 5Ghz?



Jap, aber nicht von Caseking sondern von Ralf aus dem Luxx. Eigentlich macht die die 5GHz auch schon bei 1,232V, das vorhin war nur der erste Versuch.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (11. November 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



blautemple schrieb:


> Jap, aber nicht von Caseking sondern von Ralf aus dem Luxx. Eigentlich macht die die 5GHz auch schon bei 1,232V, das vorhin war nur der erste Versuch.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Also das ist die beste CPU die ich bis jetzt gesehen hab ^^


----------



## 4B11T (11. November 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



MPH_the_Legend schrieb:


> Also das ist die beste CPU die ich bis jetzt gesehen hab ^^



*hust-hust*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1,240v eingestellt, wird als 1,232 ausgelesen & LLC Level 6 (konstant)
hab jetzt leider keine Zeit mehr weiter zu testen... Prime95 scheint auch zu gehen, Coretemps ~57-58° während cb Run. CB Score war auch schon besser, aber mein frisches Windows pfuscht immer im Hintergrund irgendwas rum (Onedrive, Office 365, ... alter lass mich in Ruhe wenn ich am benchen bin)


----------



## TheGermanEngineer (11. November 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Das sind ja mal echt gute Spannungen für 5 GHz. Wie sieht es so bei den Retail-CPUs aus? Was ist da so im Schnitt drin bei maximal 1.4 V?

Und ich dachte, ich hätte schon eine gute CPU im Rechner sitzen. Aber mein 6700K schafft leider dann doch nur die 4.8 GHz. Hat dafür aber auch nur 250€ gekostet


----------



## v3rtex (11. November 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Mein 0430 auf dem Z370 Strix F-Gaming läuft seit Mittwoch absolut stabil und kann mit dem 8700K nicht klagen.


----------



## 4B11T (11. November 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Der 8700K ist ein Monster: nachdem ich nun ein vorläufiges 24/7 Profil mit 5,0GHz und 1,24v gefunden habe... einfach mal Spannung und Multiplikator testweise hoch gesetzt...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ihm fehlen hier gerade noch 90cb auf meinen Ryzen 1800X Multi Highscore (8x 4,125GHz = 1800cb ...welch Ironie). Von den 231 vs. 165 im Singlescore brauchen wir gar nicht erst reden.^^

Wärmerster Kern beim CB Multi Run waren 69°, Primestable ist das garantiert trotzdem nicht, muss es aber auch nicht, die 5,3GHz bringen nur extremen Stromverbrauch bei enttäuschendem Leistungszuwachs gegenüber 5,0GHz.

Edit: HW Info ließt leider keine richtige Leistungsaufnahme mehr aus, sobald man die Limits im BIOS hoch stellt, wenn ich hier eine Lösung gefunden habe reiche ich das nach. Ich vermute 250W???


----------



## Ralle82 (11. November 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



v3rtex schrieb:


> Mein 0430 auf dem Z370 Strix F-Gaming läuft seit Mittwoch absolut stabil und kann mit dem 8700K nicht klagen.



Hast du denn übertaktet und/oder an den Settings (insb. vCore etc.) justiert?


----------



## cap82 (11. November 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



4B11T schrieb:


> Los geht's:
> 
> FAZIT:
> 
> ...




Darf ich dir meine zum Köpfen schicken wenn sie da ist?

Was kostet der Delidder nochmal? Hab da was von 40€ im Kopf?


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (11. November 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



cap82 schrieb:


> Darf ich dir meine zum Köpfen schicken wenn sie da ist?
> 
> Was kostet der Delidder nochmal? Hab da was von 40€ im Kopf?



Also der Delid-Die-Mate 2 kostet 30 euro


----------



## 4B11T (11. November 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



cap82 schrieb:


> Darf ich dir meine zum Köpfen schicken wenn sie da ist?



 ich war einfach nur erleichtert, als die Kiste wieder hochfuhr. Die letzten Minuten Ungewissheit zwischen Zusammenbau und Startknopfdrücken... Puls wahrscheinlich 150bpm...  das muss ich so schnell nicht wieder haben 

immerhin: jetzt eine 5,3 GHz CPU zu haben entschädigt für alles  nicht falsch verstehen: geht mir hier nicht um virtuellen Schw***vergleich, aber nach dem Ryzen...  wie oft musste ich mir anhören; "was, nur 4,1GHz bei dem ganzen Aufwand? da schafft mein 5 Jahre alter Intel ja mehr" ... fragt mich jetzt nochmal! muhaha


----------



## cap82 (11. November 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Versteh das schon, meinen 3570k hab ich ja auch gleich geköpft. Aber noch schön "altmodisch" mit Rasierklinge.. Schnurrt heute noch wie ein Kätzchen...
Edit: Hast du Liquid Pro oder Ultra benutzt? Oder ne andere?



MPH_the_Legend schrieb:


> Also der Delid-Die-Mate 2 kostet 30 euro



Also knapp 10% Aufschlag zum 8600k sind schon ne Überlegung Wert für ne relativ "sichere" Methode..


----------



## Tronado (12. November 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Warte auch auf meinen 8700k, ein SLI Plus Board liegt schon seit ein paar Tagen hier. Habe ein Einzelexemplar Donnerstag beim Gehäusekönig geklickt, das war wohl eher ein Systemfehler, danach direkt wieder auf 0 der Lagerbestand.  Ist aber unterwegs, bin sehr gespannt. Nur schade eigentlich, dass der 1800x dann im Schrank vermodert, ist ja an sich eine gute CPU, hätten die den auf höheren Takt gezüchtet, wäre der perfekt. Was mich am meisten stört, sind nicht mal die fehlenden 10-30 frames beim Spielen sondern eher der lahme Desktop. Ich arbeite viel mit Autosketch, letzte Version von 2010, da wirkt ein hochgetakteter Intel wie eine acht Jahre jüngere CPU im Vergleich zum Ryzen. Behalte ich aber trotzdem, wer weiß was da bald noch für Zauber-CPUs rauskommen für AM4.


----------



## Arrandale (12. November 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Sodele, gestern wurde geköpft und ich bin extrem beeindruckt. In meinem kleinen Phanteks Shift ist die CPU Temperatur um 17°C gesunken. Was haben die da wieder unter den IHS geklatscht? Habe das Dr.Delid Tool von Aquacomputer benutzt, ging kinderleicht.


----------



## cap82 (12. November 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Der 8700K kostet bei Mindfactory auf einmal 599,-€?!


----------



## DARPA (12. November 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



4B11T schrieb:


> Edit: HW Info ließt leider keine richtige Leistungsaufnahme mehr aus, sobald man die Limits im BIOS hoch stellt, wenn ich hier eine Lösung gefunden habe reiche ich das nach. Ich vermute 250W???



Guck mal in HWInfo, was der PWM Controller alles für Werte rausgibt. Vielleicht siehste da den abgehenden Strom vom VRM zur CPU. Dann einfach mit der Spannung multiplizieren.


Allgemein bin ich von Coffee Lake echt beeindruckt, dass fast jedes Exemplar was ich bisher so gesehen hab min. 5 GHz mitmacht. Das ist schon nen  Brett.


----------



## 4B11T (12. November 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

@cap82 hab das thermal grizzly conductonaut verwendet, gibt sicher noch etwas besseres, dürfte minimal sein der Unterschied.

@DARPA die Idee hatte ich auch, wird aber leider nix ausgelesen 

Ich finde auch: Coffee Lake hat ein schlechteres Image als er verdient. Am Anfang wurde "14++" noch belächelt, aber manchmal lohnt es sich auch auf Bewährte Technologie zu setzten und weiter zu entwickeln. Bei Kaby waren 5GHz gefühlt noch was besonderes, bei Coffee bekomme ich 5,2 primestable und 5,3 benchstable ohne völlig abnormale Spannungen zu verwenden. Bei 2 zusätzlichen Kernen...


----------



## TheGermanEngineer (12. November 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Meine Signatur deckt sich ungefähr mit deiner Aussage


----------



## silent-freak (12. November 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



			
				4B11T;9121485Bei Kaby waren 5GHz gefühlt noch was besonderes schrieb:
			
		

> Wie hoch ist denn die Spannung?


----------



## blautemple (12. November 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Das OC Potenzial dürfte sowohl bei Coffee als auch Kaby Lake ungefähr gleich sein. Man bekommt halt nur den Eindruck das bei jedem die 5GHz laufen weil sich in Foren nur die mit guten CPUs zu Wort melden. Zusätzlich hat jeder andere Ansichten was stabil bedeutet. Manch einem reichen schon ein paar Cinebench Runs und ne halbe Stunde Prime SmallFFTs und die CPU wird als Stable bezeichnet. Ich persönlich lasse 30 runs LinX 0.8.0 mit 14336MB Speicher durchlaufen. Das ist nochmal eine ganz andere Belastung als Prime mit AVX und das sieht man auch recht deutlich am Verbrauch 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Stevy (12. November 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Hab gelesen das die Boxed auf jedenfall weniger verbrauchen bzw besser Takten als Tray und besonders die von CK  geköpften CPU's mit 4,8 und 4,9 GHz laufen am limit mit 1,3V und mehr.


----------



## blautemple (12. November 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Nö, das ist Quatsch, kannst sowohl bei Tray als auch Boxed Glück oder Pech haben. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## silent-freak (12. November 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Habe verschiedene Anzeigen in CPU-Z und im Bios. Im Bios zeigt  es mir 1,392 V an, im CPUZ siehe unten. Was stimmt denn nun?


----------



## TheGermanEngineer (12. November 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Im BIOS stellst du ein, welche Spannung geliefert werden soll, CPU-Z liest aus, welche nun tatsächlich anliegt. Gerade unter Last kommt es zum VDrop und die Spannung liegt unter dem eingestellten Wert. Um das zu kompensieren gibt es die LLC


----------



## 4B11T (12. November 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



silent-freak schrieb:


> Wie hoch ist denn die Spannung?



naja, ich weiß nicht... vielleicht solle ich mal echtes Lotto spielen, so viel Glück wie ich in der Silizium-Lotterie hatte

ich trau mich gar nicht den Screenshot zu posten, wäre es nicht meine eigene CPU, würde ich wahrscheinlich eher an einen FAKE denken...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Bios eingestellt sind 1,355v & LLC Level 6 d.h. bleibt konstant dort

nochmal insgesamt:

5,0 1,250v 1636cb (musste hier noch 0,1v hoch)
5,2 1,355v 1687cb
5,3 1,430v 1710cb (nicht mehr 100% Primestable, mehr Vcore trau ich mir aber nicht!)

EDIT: bei Caseking kostet eine geköpfte pre-testet 5,2GHz CPU mind. 750€ und wird teilweise mit einer Nennspannung von bis zu 1,4v oder sogar 1,42v verkauft


----------



## silent-freak (12. November 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Hatte beim CPU-Z Stresstest kurzzeitig die 1,424 V erreicht.  Wollte den Rechner 16/6 laufen lassen, da erscheint mir die VCore doch etwas hoch. 
Mit der LLC muss ich mich erst einmal beschäftigen.


----------



## silent-freak (12. November 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



4B11T schrieb:


> Im Bios eingestellt sind 1,355v & LLC Level 6 d.h. bleibt konstant dort
> 
> nochmal insgesamt:
> 
> ...



Glückwunsch zu Deiner CPU.

Ich habe nur einen 8700 ohne K. Der läuft zwar auf 4,7 GHz bei 1,392 V- ist für meine Anwendungen, die 16/6 laufen, aber zu hoch. 
Bekomme das im Bios einfach nicht hin, dass ich die Vcore  manuell einstellen kann.


----------



## TheGermanEngineer (12. November 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



4B11T schrieb:


> naja, ich weiß nicht... vielleicht solle ich mal echtes Lotto spielen, so viel Glück wie ich in der Silizium-Lotterie hatte



Ich bin schon etwas neidisch, zugegeben


----------



## BlackEy3e (12. November 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

N'abend,
hat jemand eine Erklärung wieso der Preis für den 8700k in den letzten paar Tagen um ca 200 Euro gestiegen ist?
Ich wollte mir bald endlich ne Kiste bestellen und hatte den Spaß schon die ganze Zeit wegen der Verfügbarkeit im Auge. Ist bei Mindfactory vor dem Wochenende von ca 390 auf 490 und als ich jetzt gerade geguckt habe war der Spaß bei 599€


----------



## blautemple (12. November 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Angebot und Nachfrage. In 1 bis 2 Monaten wird sich das beruhigen. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## BlackEy3e (12. November 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Hätte nicht gedacht dass der Preissprung dann so rapide ist. Ärgerlich dass ich gewartet habe, aber gut bei dem Unterschied werde ich wohl auch noch weiter warten


----------



## blautemple (12. November 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Einfach etwas die Händler beobachten. Bei Alternate kannst du z.B. noch für 399€ vorbestellen 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (12. November 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



4B11T schrieb:


> naja, ich weiß nicht... vielleicht solle ich mal echtes Lotto spielen, so viel Glück wie ich in der Silizium-Lotterie hatte
> 
> ich trau mich gar nicht den Screenshot zu posten, wäre es nicht meine eigene CPU, würde ich wahrscheinlich eher an einen FAKE denken...
> 
> ...


Könntest du vielleicht testen welche minimal Spannung deine CPU für 4.8Ghz und 4.9Ghz braucht 

Wäre dir sehr dankbar


----------



## Arrandale (13. November 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



silent-freak schrieb:


> Glückwunsch zu Deiner CPU.
> 
> Ich habe nur einen 8700 ohne K. Der läuft zwar auf 4,7 GHz bei 1,392 V- ist für meine Anwendungen, die 16/6 laufen, aber zu hoch.
> Bekomme das im Bios einfach nicht hin, dass ich die Vcore  manuell einstellen kann.


Wie hast du denn den non-K hochgetaktet? Geht das bei Asus noch mit dem maximalen Boost auf allen Kernen?


----------



## silent-freak (13. November 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



Arrandale schrieb:


> Wie hast du denn den non-K hochgetaktet? Geht das bei Asus noch mit dem maximalen Boost auf allen Kernen?



Hiermal ein CPU-Z Auszug. Bin dabei, die VCore sukzessive rumterzudrehen.


----------



## 4B11T (13. November 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



MPH_the_Legend schrieb:


> Könntest du vielleicht testen welche minimal Spannung deine CPU für 4.8Ghz und 4.9Ghz braucht
> 
> Wäre dir sehr dankbar



kann ich heut abend mal schauen, aber nicht jeweils 'ne Stunde Prime95, ok? hab die letzten Tage genug Stabilitätstests gemacht... möchte endlich auch mal zum zocken kommen


----------



## Arrandale (13. November 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



silent-freak schrieb:


> Hiermal ein CPU-Z Auszug. Bin dabei, die VCore sukzessive rumterzudrehen.


Liegt das denn auch unter Last auf allen Kernen an? Meiner boostet im Idle auch auf 4.6GHz mit allen Kernen.


----------



## silent-freak (13. November 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



Arrandale schrieb:


> Liegt das denn auch unter Last auf allen Kernen an? Meiner boostet im Idle auch auf 4.6GHz mit allen Kernen.



Hier ein Momentanauszug. Kurz danach ging er etwas über die 4500, war nicht so schnell mit dem Snipping Tool.


----------



## 4B11T (13. November 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



silent-freak schrieb:


> Hier ein Momentanauszug. Kurz danach ging er etwas über die 4500, war nicht so schnell mit dem Snipping Tool.



naja... genaugenommen sind es nur die normalen 4,3GHz Allcoreboost, nur das BLCK Spreadspectrum mogelt dir hier noch 0,1GHz dazu (2,3MHz*43= 98MHz)

Trotzdem: auf dem Screenshot sieht man wieder nicht, mit welchem Takt er auf allen Kernen läuft. Mach mal Rechtsklick in das CPU-Z Hauptfenster, dann wissen wir was los ist. Ich vermute mal ganz stark, dass er auf allen Kernen nur mit 4,3GHz läuft und alles andere Dual/Single Core Boost ist. Und das bei fast 1,4v... der 8700 non-K wäre damit nicht unbedingt eine tolle Empfehlung


----------



## blautemple (13. November 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

So krass sollte die Frequenz aber nicht schwanken, kannst du mal ein paar Screenshots vom BIOS machen?


----------



## makoto68 (13. November 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



MPH_the_Legend schrieb:


> Könntest du vielleicht testen welche minimal Spannung deine CPU für 4.8Ghz und 4.9Ghz braucht
> 
> Wäre dir sehr dankbar



Mein i7 8700K braucht bei 4,8 Ghz exakt 1,31 V um stabil zu laufen. 4,9 Ghz habe ich noch nicht probiert. Vielleicht hilft dir das weiter.


----------



## silent-freak (13. November 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



blautemple schrieb:


> So krass sollte die Frequenz aber nicht schwanken, kannst du mal ein paar Screenshots vom BIOS machen?



Wenn Du mir freundlicherweise verrätst wie, mit der Drucktaste geht es nicht.


----------



## blautemple (13. November 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Einen Stick in FAT32 formatieren und im BIOS dann an der gewünschten Stelle F12 drücken


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (13. November 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



makoto68 schrieb:


> Mein i7 8700K braucht bei 4,8 Ghz exakt 1,31 V um stabil zu laufen. 4,9 Ghz habe ich noch nicht probiert. Vielleicht hilft dir das weiter.


wow das ist ja richtig viel Vcore für 4,8 Ghz 


4B11T schrieb:


> kann ich heut abend mal schauen, aber nicht jeweils 'ne Stunde Prime95, ok? hab die letzten Tage genug Stabilitätstests gemacht... möchte endlich auch mal zum zocken kommen



Ne nur ungefähr  wenn das 5 min stabil ist reicht es schon
Da wäre ich dir sehr dankbar und will ja nicht deine kostbare Zeit verschwenden
Ich würde dir ja einen Kaffee zahlen aber leider so schwer möglich


----------



## silent-freak (13. November 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Da werde ich mir morgen einen neuen Stick holen müssen.

Danke Dir für den Tipp.


----------



## 4B11T (13. November 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



MPH_the_Legend schrieb:


> Ne nur ungefähr  wenn das 5 min stabil ist reicht es schon



4,8 1,195v
4,9 1,230v

Mit 4,8 hab ich relativ lange rumprobiert: unter 1,2v ging leider überhaupt nichts, interessanterweise auch nicht für 4,7GHz. Es scheint eine Art stabile Mindestspannung von 1,2v zu geben, unter der die Kiste ziemlich instabil läuft, auch Cinebench will nicht so recht. Ab 1,2v läuft er dann wie ausgewechselt sehr stabil. 4,9 & 5,0 laufen mit jeweils nur sehr minimalen Spannungserhöhungen von rund +0,3v. Ab 5,1 dann schon etwas mehr und für 5,2 und 5,3 GHz geht der Spannungsbedarf dann exponentiell durch die Decke.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hab auch noch was neues probiert: mit 5,4 komm ich sogar noch in Windows... hmm, das könnte also auch noch... ich mein... *nein, verdamm: lass es, mach die schöne CPU nicht kaputt!


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (13. November 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



4B11T schrieb:


> 4,8 1,195v
> 4,9 1,230v
> 
> Mit 4,8 hab ich relativ lange rumprobiert: unter 1,2v ging leider überhaupt nichts, interessanterweise auch nicht für 4,7GHz. Es scheint eine Art stabile Mindestspannung von 1,2v zu geben, unter der die Kiste ziemlich instabil läuft, auch Cinebench will nicht so recht. Ab 1,2v läuft er dann wie ausgewechselt sehr stabil. 4,9 & 5,0 laufen mit jeweils nur sehr minimalen Spannungserhöhungen von rund +0,3v. Ab 5,1 dann schon etwas mehr und für 5,2 und 5,3 GHz geht der Spannungsbedarf dann exponentiell durch die Decke.
> ...



Vielen vielen Dank 
Also liegt mein Gedankengang richtig  Intel kappt die CPU mit einer Spannung von mindest 1.2 V selbst 4,1 GHz schafft man nicht unter 1.2V.
Sprich die verbauten Spannungsregler sind nicht das gelbe vom Ei

Jetzt geht´s weiter und ich traue mich sagen, dass diese auch auf der 8 Core CPU verbaut werden und diese dann nicht die 5 Ghz oc schafft :/


----------



## TheGermanEngineer (13. November 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Bloß nicht die schöne CPU kaputt machen! Es mussten bestimmt schon einige wegen solch wahnsinnigen Versuchen dran glauben 

Aber 5 GHz ist dann ja aktuell überhaupt keine Magie mehr, sondern schon quasi die Regel, oder wie? Mein 6700K will dann vor allem ab 4.6 GHz ordentlich mehr Spannung haben. Dafür brauche ich aber auch weniger als 1.2 V um den höchsten Werksturbo auf alle Kerne zu legen. Wäre mal interessant zu erfahren, warum sich die Spannungskurve asymptotisch den 1.2 V annähert


----------



## cap82 (13. November 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Also zu dem Preis werden die die CPU's nicht mehr los...

Intel Core i5 8600K 6x 3.60GHz So.1151 WOF - Sockel 1151 | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks


----------



## Wolfgang75 (13. November 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Feintuning beendet,so läuft die CPU bei mir stabil.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alles über 5GHz frisst einfach zu viel Leistung,die 1,4V für 5,2GHz Rockstable spar ich mir.


----------



## Ralle82 (13. November 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



cap82 schrieb:


> Also zu dem Preis werden die die CPU's nicht mehr los...
> 
> Intel Core i5 8600K 6x 3.60GHz So.1151 WOF - Sockel 1151 | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks



Auch nicht günstig, aber auf Lager:

Intel® Core i5-8600K 3.6GHz boxed - bei SNOGARD.de


----------



## cap82 (13. November 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Schon gesehn, kennt den Shop jemand?
Glaub ehrlich gesagt nicht, dass die was auf Lager haben, und alle anderen "Großen" nichts.


----------



## 4B11T (13. November 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

@ Wolfgang: genau, bei 5GHz scheint ein ziemlich entspannter Sweetspot zu liegen, der mit 1,3v +/-0,05v  realisierbar ist. Alles darüber ist Blödsinn, außer man möchte seine Wohnung mit Strom anstatt Gas beheizen.
@ MPH the Legend: vielleicht ist es eine Art Bug so das dann die Uncore Spannungen auch analog zur Vcore reduziert werden müssen  aber da kenn ich mich nicht genug mit Overclocking und Undervolting aus
@ cap82: meine CPU stammt auch von so einem kleinen Shop. Die haben halt keine Vorbestellungen und können die Lagerzugänge auch tatsächlich frei verkaufen. Trotzdem stimmen oft die Shopsysteme nicht realtime, habe auch mehrmals "lagernd" bestellt und dann sicherheitshalber angerufen: leider schon vergriffen--> PayPal Rückabwicklung


----------



## Ralle82 (14. November 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



cap82 schrieb:


> Schon gesehn, kennt den Shop jemand?
> Glaub ehrlich gesagt nicht, dass die was auf Lager haben, und alle anderen "Großen" nichts.



Ist „mein Shop des Vertrauens vor Ort“... bei ernsthaftem Interesse an der CPU würde ich mich vor Bestellung per Mail/Telefon kurz versichern, ob sie tatsächlich auf Lager liegt (bisher war die Angabe immer korrekt)...


----------



## NoltschM (14. November 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Ich verstehe die ganze Euphorie nicht :>

Intel verkauft bewusst (fehlerhafte Hardware will nicht sagen, aber...) schlecht gefertigte CPU's.
Wir als Consumer müssen jetzt handanlegen und einer ~400€ CPU den Kopf abschlagen (Garantieverlust), damit die CPU mit OC im "normalen" Temperaturbereich betrieben werden kann?

Das ist doch nicht Euer ernst? 

Btw.
Bin selbst Besitzer einer "K" CPU von Intel und OC ist ein spannendes Thema.


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (14. November 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



NoltschM schrieb:


> Ich verstehe die ganze Euphorie nicht :>
> 
> Intel verkauft bewusst (fehlerhafte Hardware will nicht sagen, aber...) schlecht gefertigte CPU's.
> Wir als Consumer müssen jetzt handanlegen und einer ~400€ CPU den Kopf abschlagen (Garantieverlust), damit die CPU mit OC im "normalen" Temperaturbereich betrieben werden kann?
> ...



Intel will nicht, dass wir gutes OC betreiben könne
Das isz kein "Hardwarefehler" sondern Absicht bzw ein logisches vorgehen im Marketingbereich.


----------



## TheGermanEngineer (14. November 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Intel baut die CPUs so, dass sie mit den angegebenen Werten betreiben werden können. Alles darüber hinaus ist optional und gehört nicht zum Produkt. Zum Produkt gehört nur der freie Multi, OC ist keine Garantie. Und innerhalb der offiziellen Werte gibt es auch überhaupt kein Problem mit den CPUs. Mit prime95 ist die TCore bei meinem 6700K bei maximal 45°C. Speziell in meinem Fall schaffe ich aber auch nicht mehr als 75°C bei 4.8 GHz. 

Schau es dir bei AMD an: Dort werden die CPUs schon quasi am Limit verkauft. 4,0 GHz ist da der Sweetspot, mehr geht in der Regel nicht. Dementsprechend muss auch schon eine hohe VCore anliegen. Mit WLP statt Indium würde Ryzen wahrscheinlich verdampfen 
Hardwarefehler sehe ich da ehrlich gesagt keine.


----------



## NoltschM (14. November 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



NoltschM schrieb:


> ...
> Intel verkauft bewusst (fehlerhafte Hardware will nicht sagen, aber...) schlecht gefertigte CPU's....



Hab ja auch geschrieben, dass ich nicht von fehlerhafter Hardware ausgehe^^ 

Als PremiumProdukt hatte ich mir gewünscht, dass Intel nicht an der falschen Stelle spart.
 Habt ja recht... als Techniker werde ich die Bwl'er nie verstehen


----------



## TheGermanEngineer (14. November 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Falls du auf die WLP anspielst: Im Enthusiast-Bereich stimme ich eher zu, im Mainstream reicht nach meiner bisherigen Erfahrung die WLP aus. Bei mir limitiert wirklich die Spannung, die ich nicht höher als 1.4 V setzen will, und nicht etwa die Temperatur. Ich habe zugegebenermaßen einen recht dicken Kühler, der aber gar nicht mal so teuer war, unter 40€. Sowas sollte man dann schon inverstieren, wenn man übertakten will. 

Ohne Witz, da ich nicht mehr Leistung brauche, als meine CPU @Stock liefert, träumt sie in den meisten Spielen bei lauschigen 40°C max vor sich hin, bei max OC sind es gerade mal 60°C. Im Worst Case habe ich noch 15K Luft nach oben. Selbst wenn sich die Leitfähigkeit mit der Zeit verschlechtern sollte, bin ich da zuversichtlich, dass ich da keine Probleme haben werde. Immerhin laufen viele Intel-CPUs in mobilen Geräten quasi dauerhaft an den 80°C und die Dinger laufen nach 5 Jahren immer noch


----------



## 4B11T (14. November 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Ich denke Intel hält sich die Option offen, hier künftig zu verlöten und somit einem möglichen AMD-Konter, kontern zu können. Ich mein: Coffee Lake scheint mit krassem Binning, verlöten und ohne TDP Korsett auch als 5,3 GHz CPU out of the Box verkauft werden zu können. Intel hält sich die Option darauf bestimmt offen, falls die neuen engeren Strukturbreiten am Anfang Rohrkrepierer sein sollten.

Premium hin oder her: Fakt ist: wenn Intel verlötet, dann steigt garantiert der Verkaufspreis noch weiter. Da lege ich lieber selbst Hand an (gehört ja auch zum Hobby dazu) und freu mich über das sensationelle Stück Silizium, was uns Intel hier in den Wafer belichtet hat.  PS. Ich bin kein Intel Fanboy, mit dem Ryzen-system war ich an sich genauso zufrieden!


----------



## Tronado (15. November 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

8700K ist endlich da, gestern ins SLI Plus eingebaut, läuft bis jetzt alles ohne Probleme mit dem alten Windows 10 und neuen Treibern. 5,1 Ghz bei 1.36 Vcore läuft, aber nur 10 Minuten mit CPUID-Stresstest und zwei Spielen probiert, OC brauche ich nicht (braucht's überhaupt einer?). Aber mit nur 4,7 Ghz allcore-Turbo fast 80°C bei Vollast mit gutem Luftkühler muss doch wirklich nicht sein, also habe ich auf 1,176 VCore und 1.0 VID runtergesetzt, jetzt 60°C maximal, so bleibts, wenn alles weiterhin stabil läuft. Was mir auch gefällt: Der Corsair 3000 15/16/16 läuft mit gleichen Ratings ohne Probleme auf 3200 und mit 16/17/17 sogar auf 3400, das ist nett . Morgen probiere ich mal den GSkill FlareX 3200 14/14/14 vom Ryzen aus.


----------



## NoltschM (15. November 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



4B11T schrieb:


> Ich denke Intel hält sich die Option offen, hier künftig zu verlöten und somit einem möglichen AMD-Konter, kontern zu können. Ich mein: Coffee Lake scheint mit krassem Binning, verlöten und ohne TDP Korsett auch als 5,3 GHz CPU out of the Box verkauft werden zu können. Intel hält sich die Option darauf bestimmt offen, falls die neuen engeren Strukturbreiten am Anfang Rohrkrepierer sein sollten.
> 
> Premium hin oder her: Fakt ist: wenn Intel verlötet, dann steigt garantiert der Verkaufspreis noch weiter. Da lege ich lieber selbst Hand an (gehört ja auch zum Hobby dazu) und freu mich über das sensationelle Stück Silizium, was uns Intel hier in den Wafer belichtet hat.  PS. Ich bin kein Intel Fanboy, mit dem Ryzen-system war ich an sich genauso zufrieden!



:O Was stört ein Preisanstieg, wenn ich dafür meine Garantie nicht verliere und bessere Kühleigenschaften habe? 

Mich stört nur der Garantieverlust beim Köpfen... selbst ist der HardwareJunky, aber eben nicht bei 400€. :/



Tronado schrieb:


> 8700K ist endlich da, gestern ins SLI Plus eingebaut, läuft bis jetzt alles ohne Probleme mit dem alten Windows 10 und neuen Treibern. 5,1 Ghz bei 1.36 Vcore läuft, aber nur 10 Minuten mit CPUID-Stresstest und zwei Spielen probiert, OC brauche ich nicht (braucht's überhaupt einer?). Aber mit nur 4,7 Ghz allcore-Turbo fast 80°C bei Vollast mit gutem Luftkühler muss doch wirklich nicht sein, also habe ich auf 1,176 VCore und 1.0 VID runtergesetzt, jetzt 60°C maximal, so bleibts, wenn alles weiterhin stabil läuft. Was mir auch gefällt: Der Corsair 3000 15/16/16 läuft mit gleichen Ratings ohne Probleme auf 3200 und mit 16/17/17 sogar auf 3400, das ist nett . Morgen probiere ich mal den GSkill FlareX 3200 14/14/14 vom Ryzen aus.



Wenn ich mir eine "K" CPU kaufe, dann will ich auch OC, sonst ... warum dann in erster Linie eine K? Dann reicht auch ein 8700 noneOC

Meine alte Möhre verschluckt sich im Standardtakt bei aktuellen Spielen.
Mit dem leichten OC (s.h. Sig.) bin ich wieder wunderbar dabei... steigender Leistungsbedarf -> Takt anpassen


----------



## TheGermanEngineer (15. November 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Es gibt auch noch andere Gründe, die gegen verlöten sprechen. Zum einen ist die Lebensdauer mit WLP in der Theorie länger, ob es darauf ankommt bei ausgelegten 10 Jahren Minimum, ist eine andere Frage. Zum anderen ist Indium, das einzige als TIM geeignetes Material, bei der Gewinnung sehr umweltschädlich und dazu recht teuer und selten. Ist vielleicht auch ein Grund.

Ich bin ja sonst auch dafür, dass man seine Intel-CPU optional als Bausatz kaufen kann 
Ob eigene WLP oder LQM, jedem das seine. Nur Garantie kann Intel dann wohl nicht mehr geben, und das ist das Problem


----------



## DARPA (16. November 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Kann mir grad jemand sagen, wie hoch der 1-Core Boost bei nem i3-8100 ist?


----------



## TheGermanEngineer (16. November 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Hatte ein i3 jemals einen Boost? Die werden doch einfach so mit ihrer an sich recht hohen Taktrate verkauft. Ein i5 hat meistens geringere Taktraten und dafür halt den Boost


----------



## DARPA (16. November 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Ah ok, danke. Das heisst, der läuft max. mit 3.6 GHz? Wahrscheinlich ist deshalb überall nur der Basetakt angegeben.

Kenne mich so weit unten im Sortiment normal nicht aus ^^


----------



## Ralle82 (16. November 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



DARPA schrieb:


> Ah ok, danke. Das heisst, der läuft max. mit 3.6 GHz? Wahrscheinlich ist deshalb überall nur der Basetakt angegeben.
> 
> Kenne mich so weit unten im Sortiment normal nicht aus ^^



Siehe hier, keine Intel Turbo-Boost Technik:

https://ark.intel.com/de/products/126688/Intel-Core-i3-8100-Processor-6M-Cache-3_60-GHz


----------



## red_hammer (18. November 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Kurze Frage, da mich die extrem vielfältigen Einstellungen im BIOS etwas verwirren:

Gestern meinen 8700K mit einem Asrock Z370 Extreme 4 sowie 16GB G.Skill 3200 RAM verbaut. Nachdem heute alles installiert war, habe ich mich gleich ans OC gemacht. 

Die CPU rennt soweit problemlos mit 5 GHz (100x50) und erstmal 1,38 Volt (runter geht`s später).  Maximaler Energieverbrauch der CPU sowie des Caches ist sowohl für Langzeit als auch für Kurzzeit auf das Maximum (255) gestellt.

Unter Windows sowie in Spielen werden die 5 GHz soweit gehalten, allerdings taktet die CPU in Prime 95 sofort auf 4700...  Temps sind in Ordnung (ausgelesen aus Coretemp). Gekühlt wird mit Wasser (360er Radi, der nur die CPU kühlt).
Der Test begint auch erst gar nicht mit 5 GHz sondern mit 4700...

Liegt das evtl. an irgendwelchen Stromsparmodi? Welche sollte man eingeschaltet lassen damit unter Windows die CPU auch mal runtertakten kann, aber welche müssen aus, damit die CPU unter Volllast die 5GHz hält?


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (18. November 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



red_hammer schrieb:


> Liegt das evtl. an irgendwelchen Stromsparmodi? Welche sollte man eingeschaltet lassen damit unter Windows die CPU auch mal runtertakten kann, aber welche müssen aus, damit die CPU unter Volllast die 5GHz hält?



Ahm welche Version von Prime nutzt du?
Hast du einen AVX Offset eingestellt?

Weil dies schaut sehr nach einer Prime Version, welche AVX nutzt, aus. Des halb die 4.7 Ghz


----------



## red_hammer (18. November 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Ah, das könnte sein. Prime ist die 29.4 und tatsächlich habe ich den AVX offset auf 3. Also -300 MHz? Das könnte hinhauen. Danke! 

Stellt sich die Frage, ob man den offset auch abschakten könnte. In einer normalen Windows Umgebung mit ein paar Spielen sollte doch AVX eher selten sein?


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (19. November 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



red_hammer schrieb:


> Ah, das könnte sein. Prime ist die 29.4 und tatsächlich habe ich den AVX offset auf 3. Also -300 MHz? Das könnte hinhauen. Danke!
> 
> Stellt sich die Frage, ob man den offset auch abschakten könnte. In einer normalen Windows Umgebung mit ein paar Spielen sollte doch AVX eher selten sein?


Also liegt es am Programm Prime welches AVX nutzt und den von dir eingestellten Offset von 3 

Ob es schlecht ist oder notwendig, einen Offset zu benutzen weiß ich nicht. Ich habe dazu schon viel gelesen und keine klare Antwort gefunden.

Manche sagen den Offset braucht man nicht, weil es fast keine Programme nutzen.
Die anderen sagen man sollte unbedingt das Offset nutzen, um Schäden an der CPU durch zu hohe Spannung und Temperaturentwicklung zu vermeiden


----------



## DARPA (19. November 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Der AVX-Offset ist natürlich eine gute Sache, da man den Takt immerhin schonmal auf 2 Szenarien individuell einstellen kann und somit das Optimum rausholen kann. Ob das auch praxisrelevant ist, hängt wie immer von der Software ab, die man nutzt. Aber es schadet ja nicht, die maximale Taktrate für 99% aller Anwendungen (non-AVX) zu finden und trotzdem Abstürze unter AVX zu vermeiden.

Ist doch eigentlich logisch oder was ist daran nicht zu verstehen?


----------



## red_hammer (19. November 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Klingt logisch.  Belasse es auf Faktor 3.

Noch ne kurze Frage: 

Im Gerätemanager lauten alle Treiber die den Chipset betreffen auf "Intel Series 200" . Ist das normal?  Sollte dort nicht 300 stehen?


----------



## Arrandale (19. November 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Z370 und Z270 sind ja eigentlich identisch.  Daher wundert mich eher weniger, dass das nicht umbenannt wurde.


----------



## red_hammer (21. November 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Bin gerade etwas ratlos. Eigentlich läuft mein neues System (8700K auf Asrock Z370 Extreme4, 16 GB G.Skill 3200, Windows 10x64 Pro)  jetzt super. Mittlerweile bin ich bei 5 GHz (1.34 Volt) primestabil. 

Jetzt habe ich allerding ein ganz anderes Problem. Windows 10 fährt nach dem Betätigen von "Herunterfahren" eben nicht runter. Nach dem blauen Bildschirm "Windows schaltet aus" gehen zwar die Monitore aus, und es ist auch dieses typische leise "Abschaltgeräusch des Netzteils" zu hören, aber die Lüfter laufen weiter und die LED´S der Festplatten usw. sowie des Mainboards laufen munter weiter.

Natürlich bin ich auf die verschiedenen Problemlösungen beim Nichtabschalten von Windows gestossen und habe jetzt alle durch, ohne Erfolg:

-Ausschalten des Schnellstarts
-Rollback der Intel Management Engine Treiber
-In der Regestry "Powerdown after Shutdown" auf 1
-hinbernate off Befehl gesetzt (Ruhezustand aus)
-sfc scannow Befehl ->  Überprüfung ergab keine Fehler
-alle Dienste (außer Microsoft) abgeschaltet und Autostart geleert -> kein Ergebnis...
-USB Geräte gezogen


Windows geht einfach nicht aus.

Dann habe ich mal das UEFI auf Default-Werte gesetzt und siehe da: Windows fährt anstandslos runter. Also folgendes probiert:

-Nur Speicher XMP Profil geladen. Alles Andere Default -> Windows fährt runter
-CPU auf 5 GHz übertaktet und CPU Voltage auf 1,35 Volt, alle anderen Spannungen auf Auto.  -> Windows fährt nicht runter...
-5GHz, aber zusätzlich alle C-States aus. -Windows fährt nicht runter...

 Ich muss dann den Powerknopf am Gehäuse gedrückt halten damit der PC ausgeht. Der anschließende Start verläuft wiederum problemlos ohne Fehlermeldungen...

Jemand ne Idee, an welchen Einstellungen im EUFI es kliegen könnte? Wie gesagt im laufenden Betrieb gibt`s keine Probleme..


----------



## MDJ (21. November 2017)

*[Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



red_hammer schrieb:


> Bin gerade etwas ratlos. Eigentlich läuft mein neues System (8700K auf Asrock Z370 Extreme4, 16 GB G.Skill 3200, Windows 10x64 Pro)  jetzt super. Mittlerweile bin ich bei 5 GHz (1.34 Volt) primestabil.
> 
> Jetzt habe ich allerding ein ganz anderes Problem. Windows 10 fährt nach dem Betätigen von "Herunterfahren" eben nicht runter. Nach dem blauen Bildschirm "Windows schaltet aus" gehen zwar die Monitore aus, und es ist auch dieses typische leise "Abschaltgeräusch des Netzteils" zu hören, aber die Lüfter laufen weiter und die LED´S der Festplatten usw. sowie des Mainboards laufen munter weiter.
> 
> ...



Habe Ähnliches mit meinem MSI-Board. Netzteil und alle Lüfter gehen aus, trotzdem ist der PC irgendwie „an“, so eine Art Schlafmodus, obwohl solche Funktionen alle deaktiviert sind. 
Klick mal mit der rechten Maustaste auf „Ein/Aus“, damit du den Button „Herunterfahren“ siehst. Dann mit gedrückter Shift-Taste auf „Herunterfahren“ klicken. So fährt mein System dann „komplett“ runter.


----------



## red_hammer (21. November 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Negativ.  Auch das Runterfahren mit gedrückter Shift-Taste funktioniert nicht.  Gleiches Ergebnis.  Lüfter und Licht an...


----------



## MDJ (21. November 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



red_hammer schrieb:


> Negativ.  Auch das Runterfahren mit gedrückter Shift-Taste funktioniert nicht.  Gleiches Ergebnis.  Lüfter und Licht an...


Erstelle mal eine Verknüpfung und schreibe als Pfad folgendes rein:
*%windir%\system32\shutdown.exe /s /t 0
*Dann speichern und mal diese Verknüpfung starten, damit wird ebenfalls ein Befehl für das komplettes Herunterfahren ausgelöst. Versuch ist es wert...


Alternativ könnte man auch was im BIOS probieren, denn es sieht wirklich recht stark nach einer Funktion aus.
Guck mal im BIOS im Bereich "Chipset Configuration". Da gibt es zwei Funktionen, die recht interessant sind.
Zum einen den "Deep Sleep", den man konfigurieren kann.
Und dann noch "Turn ON LED in S5". Dies betrifft an sich die LEDs, könnte aber auch weitere Netzteilversorgung beinhalten, denn der S5-State hat was mit dem "_Soft-Off-Modus"_ zu tun.


----------



## red_hammer (21. November 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Verknüpfung brachte auch kein anderes Ergebnis.

Deep Sleep und Turn ON LED in S5 stehen beide auf disabled...


----------



## MDJ (21. November 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Dann wüsste ich jetzt spontan auch nichts anderes, tut mir leid :/
Vielleicht hat noch jemand anderes eine Idee.


----------



## dgeigerd (23. November 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Moin, gestern kam auch endlich mein i7-8700k (420€ bei Proshop) an und muss schon sagen das Teil geht echt ab. Dank Asus läuft er auch mit allen kernen auf 4,7 GHz. Allerdings kommt er in Prime95 auf 97°C und taktet dann auf 4,3 - 4,6 GHz runter. 
Kühlung: NZXT Kraken x62
Vcore liegt etwa bei 1,264V(Auto)

Hat jemand eine Ahnung warum der so unnormal heiß wird?
Liegt das an der schlechten Wärmeleitpaste zwischen DIE und Heatspreader?


----------



## MDJ (23. November 2017)

*[Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



dgeigerd schrieb:


> Hat jemand eine Ahnung warum der so unnormal heiß wird?
> Liegt das an der schlechten Wärmeleitpaste zwischen DIE und Heatspreader?



Da der HS nicht verlötet ist, liegt es auch daran. Aber ebenso an Prime ^^
Nutz mal eine ältere Version von Prime.
Und teste mal Games, da wirst du unter 60 bleiben. Somit ist alles ok.


----------



## dgeigerd (23. November 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



MDJ schrieb:


> Da der HS nicht verlötet ist, liegt es auch daran. Aber ebenso an Prime ^^
> Nutz mal eine ältere Version von Prime.
> Und teste mal Games, da wirst du unter 60 bleiben. Somit ist alles ok.



Ok, danke^^ 
Ja das mit der WLP ist nicht so nice, aber ja, in Destiny 2 bleibt er kühl und hat kaum Last.
Vielleicht stell ich noch ein bisschen was im UEFI um dass es bei AVX anwendungen den Multi um 3 nach unten setzt.
Ich muss mich eh noch etwas damit befassen und dann werd ich mal versuchen den zu übertakten. Falls ich 4,9 oder 5GHz schaffen sollte lass ich es euch wissen. 

Aber auch ohne OC hatte ich gestern nen Cinebench score von ca. 1520 was mich schon echt beeindruckt hat. Mein Kumpel welcher den Ryzen 5 1600(x) hat, war davon auch recht beeindruckt^^

EDIT: vor dem prime test hab ich im UEFI mal aus langeweile im ez mode die performance höher gestellt. Habe gerade gelesen dass der ez mode ist dafür bekannt dass er ineffizienter ist und mehr Hitze produziert als wenn man manuell übertaktet. Lag wahrscheinlich auch daran, obwohl der Takt allerdings gleich blieb.


----------



## jhnbrg (23. November 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



dgeigerd schrieb:


> Hat jemand eine Ahnung warum der so unnormal heiß wird?



Benutze am besten prime95 26.6 zum testen. Neuere Versionen überhitzen die CPU extrem, egal mit welcher Kühlung. Die Ergebnisse sind weit weg von den realen Bedingungen entfernt.


----------



## dgeigerd (23. November 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



jhnbrg schrieb:


> Benutze am besten prime95 26.6 zum testen. Neuere Versionen überhitzen die CPU extrem, egal mit welcher Kühlung. Die Ergebnisse sind weit weg von den realen Bedingungen entfernt.



Stimmt, hab die 29.1. Werde ich heute Abend auf jeden fall mal testen. Aber das beruhigt mich schon sehr dass es an Prime liegt und nicht irgendwie an der AiO. 
Aber danke für den Hinweis^^


----------



## Wolfgang75 (23. November 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Würde die Vcore/LLC manuell setzen und unter Prime kontrollieren,im Automodus zieht die CPU deutlich mehr Spannung und erzeugt mehr Abwärme.


----------



## dgeigerd (23. November 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

So, der i7-8700k lief nun über Prime95 über 3h auf 5.0GHz mit allen 6 Kernen (ungeköpft).

Kernspannung: 1.37V
LLC: Level 7
AVX offset: 0
Sync All Cores: on
Durchschnittliche Temperatur: 75°C mit der NZXT Kraken x62

Hab bei Prime95 das so eingestellt wie es von Der8auer empfohlen worden ist.

Cinebench Score: 1623


----------



## JanJake (23. November 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Bin zwar kein CFL nutzer, aber wie sieht das jetzt eigentlich aus mit den Temps? Sind die neuen CPUs besser von der Konstruktion als die alten oder immer noch so mies durch die WLP? 

Die 8000er sind an sich schon nette Spielzeuge, nur leider noch viel zu teuer(deutlicher über UVP) und viel zu wenig verfügbar!


----------



## dgeigerd (23. November 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



JanJake schrieb:


> Bin zwar kein CFL nutzer, aber wie sieht das jetzt eigentlich aus mit den Temps? Sind die neuen CPUs besser von der Konstruktion als die alten oder immer noch so mies durch die WLP?
> 
> Die 8000er sind an sich schon nette Spielzeuge, nur leider noch viel zu teuer(deutlicher über UVP) und viel zu wenig verfügbar!



Bei Proshop sind sie recht gut verfügbar, leider aber wieder bei 450€ und nicht bei 420€. (Achtung bei PayPal muss man da mal kurz anrufen wegen Verifizierung)

Die WLP wurde allerdings geändert. Anstatt der Intel "Zahnpasta" ist jetzt richtige (bessere) WLP drauf. Temps sind vollkommen Ok wie man bei mir im Screenshot sieht. 5GHz ging ja bei der 7. Gen fast nur mit köpfen. Hier wars Problemlos möglich^^ 

Der Preis wird mit der Verfügbarkeit sinken aber das wahrscheinlich auch erst Januar. 

Das was ich hier hab ist übrigens mein erster Gaming PC und ja, schlechteste zeit nen PC zu bauen wegen gpu minern(Verfügbarkeit und preis war schlecht), CPUs (auch Verfügbarkeit und Preis eher nich so gut) und Ram Preise stiegen in die höhe. Alles in allem 2300€ ^^ 

Soweit aber ganz gut und die CPU ist im Normalfall nie richtig belastet wenn man damit zockt. (Bei meiner Konfiguration auf all cores 4,7GHz gestern) Destiny 2 auf Ultra, Full HD 150-200FPS. Also die CPU werd ich in den nächsten 4 jahren nicht mehr tauschen müssen^^

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A3003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## silent-freak (26. November 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



JanJake schrieb:


> Bin zwar kein CFL nutzer, aber wie sieht das jetzt eigentlich aus mit den Temps? Sind die neuen CPUs besser von der Konstruktion als die alten oder immer noch so mies durch die WLP?



Kann mich nicht beschweren. Beim CPU-Z Stresstest kommt ein Kern auf 86, einer auf 81, die anderen nicht über 80 Grad.


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (30. November 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Mal ein bisschen Feedback von mir zum i7 8700k

Alles ungeköpft getestet.
@5.0 Ghz --> nicht stabil bis 1.38V, alles darüber nicht getestet                           -----> Temps max 86° bis Bluescreen
@4.9Ghz --> stabil mit 1.344V, bei weniger 1.33 nicht mehr bench stable       -----> Temps max 78 °  

Ka wie manche hier 4.9Ghz @1,23 V schaffen  bzw 5Ghz @ 1,25 V

Also hab ich eine ziemlich schlechte CPU erwischt :/

Inwiefern verbessert sich OC bezüglich der Spannung bei köpfen der CPU?

Lg M


----------



## TheGermanEngineer (30. November 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Eigentlich gar nicht, nur die Temperatur. Der Widerstand in der CPU selbst ist durch ein paar Grad weniger minimalst geringer, theoretisch also weniger Spannung nötig. Aper praktisch gar nicht


----------



## 4B11T (30. November 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Das senken der Temperatur senkt aber letztlich den Spannungsbedarf. Der Unterschied ist meines Erachtens nicht ganz unerheblich, da etwas mehr Spannung wieder mehr Temperatur erzeugt, was wiederum mehr Spannung erfordert und die Temperatur weiter erhöht usw. so dass ab einem gewissen Punkt die notwendige Spannung für eine weitere Multiplikatorstufe exponentiell steigt. Durch das Köpfen kann man diesen Punkt ein Stückchen weiter verschieben.

Wie gut sich eine CPU unabhängig der Silicon Lotterie overclocken lässt hängt ab von:
- CPU geköpft
- OC Mainboard (Momentan kommt da wohl nur die ASUS Maximus Serie in Frage)
- Wasserkühlung
- LM zwischen HS und Kühler
- sehr gutes Netzteil

Auch wenn jeder dieser Punkte für sich so gut wie nichts bzw. maximal nur ein paar % bringt: Die Summe machts und nur dann kommen die top Ergebnisse heraus und dann liegen die Golden Samples und Potatoes beim 8700K vielleicht noch 100 oder max. 200MHz auseinander, mehr nicht.

ps. Am Ende des Tages springen dabei aber auch nur ein paar mehr Cinebench Punkte raus, ob man dafür den Mehrpreis/Aufwand für jeden der Punkte erbringen will... ? Man kann genauso gut mit dem günstigsten Mainboard, einem 40€ Luftkühler und ungeköpft gute OC Ergebnisse erreichen, die beim Gaming auch nicht schlechter sind.


----------



## jhnbrg (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



4B11T schrieb:


> Wie gut sich eine CPU unabhängig der Silicon Lotterie overclocken lässt hängt ab von:
> - CPU geköpft
> - OC Mainboard (Momentan kommt da wohl nur die ASUS Maximus Serie in Frage)
> - Wasserkühlung
> ...



Nichts für Ungut, aber übertreiben sollte man nicht.

Man kann auch mit einem ASRock Z370 Extreme 4 wunderbar übertakten. Und das bei 155€ als Preis. Wasserkühlung braucht man auch nicht. Wie soll ein "sehr gutes Netzteil" besseres OC bieten als ein gutes Neues? Bei "geköpft" und LM stimme ich zu. 

Meiner läuft luftgekühlt wie folgt:

4.9GHz@1.33V bei ca.60°C
5.0GHz@1.344V bei ca. 66°C
5.1GHz@1.365V bei ca. 70°C
5.2GHz@1.39V bei ca. 80°C
mehr habe ich nicht getestet

Und das mit dem oben genannten Mainboard und nur einem guten Netzteil. CPU ist geköpft und hat LM.


----------



## Dagnarus (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



4B11T schrieb:


> Wie gut sich eine CPU unabhängig der Silicon Lotterie overclocken lässt hängt ab von:
> - CPU geköpft
> - OC Mainboard (Momentan kommt da wohl nur die ASUS Maximus Serie in Frage)
> - Wasserkühlung
> ...



Ähm ja. Das ist, wenn ich das so sagen darf, schlicht und ergreifend falsch...

Wie gut sich eine CPU übertakten läßt hängt NUR von der Chipgüte ab. Es gibt Chips die einfach besser sind. Hab selber grad 2 so Exemplare daheim. Einer geht bis 5GHz (bei 1,21V) (mehr hab ich noch nicht getestet) und der andere will einfach nicht über 4.7GHz (bei max 1.3V). Der Rest der Hardware ist ja dabei gleich. Da ist also schon mal nen riesen Unterschied vom Chip her. Ob ich dann im Endeffekt 1.21V oder 1.2V brauche für die 5GHz KANN tatsächlich davon abhängen wie gut die Stromversorgung vom Netzteil oder dem Mainboard ist. Aber OB ich die 5GHz erreiche, darauf hat es keinen Einfluss. Das kann ich mit ner Luftkühlung machen oder mit ner WaKü. Zumindest beim 6Kerner. Bei mehr als 6 Kernen ist das wieder was anderes.


----------



## silent-freak (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



jhnbrg schrieb:


> Meiner läuft luftgekühlt wie folgt:
> 
> 4.9GHz@1.33V bei ca.60°C
> 5.0GHz@1.344V bei ca. 66°C
> ...



Wie ist denn Dein Bus (bclk) eingestellt?


----------



## jhnbrg (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



silent-freak schrieb:


> Wie ist denn Dein Bus (bclk) eingestellt?



Steht bei 100.


----------



## silent-freak (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Danke, bemerkst Du einen (merklichen) Leistungszuwachs zwischen 4,5 und 5,0 GHz? 
Überlege mir evtl. noch einen 8700k zu holen, schwanke jedoch noch.


----------



## jhnbrg (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



silent-freak schrieb:


> Danke, bemerkst Du einen (merklichen) Leistungszuwachs zwischen 4,5 und 5,0 GHz?
> Überlege mir evtl. noch einen 8700k zu holen, schwanke jedoch noch.



Beim Spielen ist der Leistungszuwachs nicht wirklich spürbar. Es kommt darauf an um welche Spiele es sich handelt. Bei CoD WW2 merke ich kaum was. Bei World of Warcraft merke ich jedoch sehr stark den Leistungszuwachs. Anwendungstechnisch sieht ähnlich aus. Beim Photoshop Lightroom merke ich den Unterschied, bei anderen Programmen weniger. 

Ich habe mich für die K-Variante entschieden, weil ich die CPU ne längere Zeit behalten will. Vor dem 8700K hatte ich 6 Jahre lang den alten guten 2600K. Die letzten 2 Jahre lief dieser mit 4.5GHz und ich hatte deswegen noch genug Leistung. 

Wenn du CPU mehrere Jahre behälst, würde ich definitiv zu K-Version greifen. Die meisten laufen mit 5GHz ohne großen Aufwand. Und übertreffen leistungstechnisch alle Ryzen Modelle. Sogar 1800X wird überholt bei manchen Anwendungen.

PS. Ok, stimmt nicht ganz.  An den TR kommt der 8700K nicht ran, was Anwendungen betrifft.


----------



## butzbert (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Hallo zusammen

Schaff die 5 GHZ Marke leider nicht  Hab jetzt schon mal mit einem Vcore von 1,4 Volt gearbeitet sobald ich Cinebench starte schmiert mir die Kiste ab. Hab dann schon Temperaturspitzen von 95Grad.

Hab die CPU Aktuell mit 4,7GHZ laufen mit einer Vcore von 1,25Volt LLC6 unter Last habe ich Temperaturspitzen von 75 Grad. 

Hab ich jetzt ne schlechte CPU erwischt ?

Hab ne Custom Wasserkühlung mit einen 360er und einen 480er Radiator. Auf der CPU sitzt ein Watercool Heatkiller IV in Kupfer.


----------



## jhnbrg (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



butzbert schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> Schaff die 5 GHZ Marke leider nicht  Hab jetzt schon mal mit einem Vcore von 1,4 Volt gearbeitet sobald ich Cinebench starte schmiert mir die Kiste ab. Hab dann schon Temperaturspitzen von 95Grad.
> 
> ...



Irgendwas stimmt bei dir gewaltig nicht. Mit einer WaKü Temperaturwerte von 95°C bei Cinebench!? Hast du alles richtig eingebaut und eingestellt? Selbst mit nur einem 360er Radi sollte die CPU-Zemperatur keine 95°C erreichen. Zumindest nicht bei Cinebench. Prime95 ist da schon eine andere Geschichte, da geht Tempreratur durch die Decke.

Um dir weiter helfen zu können, brauchen wir mehr Infos zu deinem System und vor allem zu den BIOS-Einstellungen. Mach am besten paar Bilder und poste diese hier. 

Was bedeutet bei dir LLC=6? Maximal oder ausgeschaltet? Bei mir läuft die CPU auf 5.0GHz nur dann stabil, wenn LLC auf max (LLC=1) eingestellt ist. Bei allen anderen Werten bekomme ich sofort einen bluescreen.


----------



## blautemple (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Bei 1,4V sind das stinknormale Temperaturen und ich würde schauen dass die LLC maximal auf 4 gestellt wird, da du sonst eklige Spannungsspitzen bei Lastwechseln hast 
1,25V für 4,7GHz kling ehrlich gesagt recht durchschnittlich, lass dich da nicht von den ganzen CPUs in Foren blenden die 5GHz bei 1,25V und weniger schaffen. Die sind definitiv nicht die Regel und sehr selten.


----------



## butzbert (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



jhnbrg schrieb:


> Irgendwas stimmt bei dir gewaltig nicht. Mit einer WaKü Temperaturwerte von 95°C bei Cinebench!? Hast du alles richtig eingebaut und eingestellt? Selbst mit nur einem 360er Radi sollte die CPU-Zemperatur keine 95°C erreichen. Zumindest nicht bei Cinebench. Prime95 ist da schon eine andere Geschichte, da geht Tempreratur durch die Decke.
> 
> Um dir weiter helfen zu können, brauchen wir mehr Infos zu deinem System und vor allem zu den BIOS-Einstellungen. Mach am besten paar Bilder und poste diese hier.
> 
> Was bedeutet bei dir LLC=6? Maximal oder ausgeschaltet? Bei mir läuft die CPU auf 5.0GHz nur dann stabil, wenn LLC auf max (LLC=1) eingestellt ist. Bei allen anderen Werten bekomme ich sofort einen bluescreen.



Das deine LLC auf 1 steht liegt daran das du ein Asrock hast. Bei Asus geht die Skala genau anders herum von 1-8 und die 8 ist die höchste LLC. Ja ich hab alles richtig eingestellt was für Daten willst haben ?
Eine LLC6 ist im Idel und unter Last die gleiche Spannung bei Asus!


----------



## Sverre (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Was hast du alles im Bios eingestellt?


----------



## butzbert (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

picload.org | 171205124118.jpg
picload.org | 171205124128.jpg
picload.org | 171205124150.jpg
picload.org | 171205124203.jpg
picload.org | 171205124210.jpg
https://picload.org/view/dricgaar/171205124226.jpg.html
https://picload.org/view/dricgaaa/171205124235.jpg.html
https://picload.org/view/dricgaal/171205124245.jpg.html
https://picload.org/view/dricgaai/171205124253.jpg.html

Das sind meine Aktuellen Einstellungen bei 4,7GHZ. 
Bei 5GHZ hab ich die Einstellungen gleich gelassen bis auf die Änderung der Vcore. 
4.9GHZ wahren stabil mit 1,35 Volt Vcore meine ich, muss das noch mal Testen. Aber die 5 GHZ keine Chanche finde 95Grad  Temperaturspitzen auch nicht gut auf Dauer in der Praxis.
Mit der LLC kann ich später ja noch runter gehen und das ganze Testen mir geht es ja darum überhaupt mal die 5 GHZ Stabil zu sehen wenn das überhaupt geht mit meiner CPU ???


----------



## blautemple (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Die 5GHz kannst du mit knicken wenn du für 4,7GHz schon 1,25V brauchst. Da wirst du wohl jenseits der 1,45V landen, was nichts für den Alltag ist


----------



## jhnbrg (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



butzbert schrieb:


> picload.org | 171205124118.jpg
> picload.org | 171205124128.jpg
> picload.org | 171205124150.jpg
> picload.org | 171205124203.jpg
> ...



Deine BIOS-Einstellungen sehen plausibel aus. der8auer hat in diesem Video fast dieselben Werte: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=40065aES5Tw

Hast du probeweise versucht mit VCore=1.45V und 5GHz die CPU zu belasten? Natürlich mit der Überwachung der CPU-Temperatur.


----------



## 4B11T (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Für unser Mainboard gibts ja das OC Tutorial vom 8auer auf Youtube. Hast das angeschaut?


----------



## butzbert (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Ja hab das Video vom 8auer angeschaut sind ja seine Werte die ich im Bios eingestellt habe. Meine CPU ist nicht geköpft falls das jetzt jemand hier gedacht hat 
Was bringt das köpfen Allgemein überhaupt ??? Die Temps gehen runter das ist mir klar, aber der Vcore zur Frequenz bleibt doch gleich oder ???
Angenommen ich köpfe jetzt meine CPU dann brauch ich doch immer noch meine 1,25Volt bei 4,7GHZ oder ?

Bin echt am überlegen die CPU wieder zurück schicken und ne neue holen, andererseits was bringen einen schon 100MHZ an Performance und das Teil ist ja echt Super Schnell mit 4,7GHZ!


----------



## 4B11T (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



butzbert schrieb:


> aber der Vcore zur Frequenz bleibt doch gleich oder ???
> Angenommen ich köpfe jetzt meine CPU dann brauch ich doch immer noch meine 1,25Volt bei 4,7GHZ oder ?



Nein, die erforderliche Spannung sinkt erheblich durch die niedrigere Temperatur! Weniger Spannung = noch weniger Temperatur = weniger Spannung usw., konvergiert dann gegen ein neues niedrigeres Level.


----------



## butzbert (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Ok würd ja echt gerne die 5 GHZ sehen 
Aber im Allgemeinen kann man sagen das meine CPU jetzt schlecht ist oder ne Standart ?


----------



## CSOger (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Was ich persönlich jetzt an 8700K Ergebnissen gesehen habe,würde ich eher schlechter sagen.
300 Euro Brett,Wasserkühlung,und dann gibt es beim Cinebench schon Probleme.


----------



## blautemple (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Erheblich sinkt sie nicht, häufig gewinnt man 1 bis 2 Spannungsstufen, in Extremfällen etwas mehr, aber die 5GHz wirst du aber im Alltag trotzdem nicht erreichen.
Zurückschicken würde ich sie trotzdem nicht, zur Not einfach ohne großen Verlust verkaufen und dann erneut sein Glück versuchen oder halt eine pretested CPU kaufen


----------



## butzbert (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Bin auch echt enttäuscht muss ich sagen hab soviel Knete ausgegeben für die Hardware. Meine alte Haswell CPU konnte ich 900MHZ im OC hochziehen ohne Köpfen.
Jetzt gerade mal lächerliche 200MHZ. Weit über die 1,4Volt gehen macht bei mir auch so keinen Sinn denke ich die CPU ist halt einfach Schlecht würd ich mal behaupten


----------



## -Shorty- (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



butzbert schrieb:


> Ok würd ja echt gerne die 5 GHZ sehen
> Aber im Allgemeinen kann man sagen das meine CPU jetzt schlecht ist oder ne Standart ?


Also mein 8600k säuft auch gut Spannung, bleibt aber dank köpfen auf den Kernen bei maximal 65-70°C. 

Pretested 5.1GHz @ 1,41V klingt übel aber darauf hab ich 2 Jahre Garantie.

Überraschend sind die guten Temps trotz der hohen Spannung.


----------



## butzbert (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



blautemple schrieb:


> Erheblich sinkt sie nicht, häufig gewinnt man 1 bis 2 Spannungsstufen, in Extremfällen etwas mehr, aber die 5GHz wirst du aber im Alltag trotzdem nicht erreichen.
> Zurückschicken würde ich sie trotzdem nicht, zur Not einfach ohne großen Verlust verkaufen und dann erneut sein Glück versuchen oder halt eine pretested CPU kaufen



Ne dann lieber zurückschicken, soviel gibt mir sowieso keiner was ich bezahlt habe  Hat ja nicht jeder ein Nagel im Kopf


----------



## CSOger (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Was haste denn gezahlt wenn ich mal fragen darf und wo gekauft?
Tray oder Box?


----------



## butzbert (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Box bei Reichelt für ich trau mich nicht  500 Euronen *schäm*


----------



## blautemple (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Und was kann der Händler dafür dass du mit den OC Eigenschaften der CPU nicht zufrieden bist? Ich wollte dir mit dem Hinweis nur durch die Blume mitteilen dass ich so ein Verhalten unter aller Sau finde


----------



## CSOger (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



butzbert schrieb:


> Box bei Reichelt für ich trau mich nicht  500 Euronen *schäm*


500 Taler...Aua


----------



## Sverre (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Es gibt ja noch ein paar Sachen die ich einstellen würde um endgültig zu entscheiden.
Setz doch einfach mal deine 5GHZ Settings als txt Datei hier rein.(STRG und F2 unter TOOLS OC Settings)


----------



## butzbert (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



blautemple schrieb:


> Und was kann der Händler dafür dass du mit den OC Eigenschaften der CPU nicht zufrieden bist? Ich wollte dir mit dem Hinweis nur durch die Blume mitteilen dass ich so ein Verhalten unter aller Sau finde





Kann der gar nix dafür hast du nicht unrecht zurückschicken währe nicht nett. Aber die Gestze mit 14 tägiges Rückgaberecht habe ich nicht gemacht oder ? Thats Live was soll ich sagen.
Ich werde die CPU aber auch nicht zurückschicken. Ich möchte der Firma Reichelt auch nochmal ein Kompliment machen die haben mir so schnell ein Mainboard Ersatz geschickt weil das erste Defekt war.
Sowas ist ja nicht in allen Shops Standart hab es Montags zurück und Freitags Ersatz bekommen.


----------



## jhnbrg (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Was ich überhaupt nicht verstehe, woher solche Temperatur-Werte mit einer WaKü und dabei noch mit 2 Radi. Selbst bei nicht geköpfter CPU hätte ich erwartet, dass diese unter 85°C bleibt.


----------



## -Shorty- (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



Sverre schrieb:


> Es gibt ja noch ein paar Sachen die ich einstellen würde um endgültig zu entscheiden.
> Setz doch einfach mal deine 5GHZ Settings als txt Datei hier rein.(STRG und F2 unter TOOLS OC Settings)


Ich würde einfach mal behaupten die 1.25V sind zu wenig Spannung für die 4,7GHz. 

Übertakten hat meines Wissens auch nichts damit zu tun der CPU Wunschtakt und Spannung vorzugeben...

Einfach mal mit 1,3 V rangehen?


----------



## jhnbrg (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Ich würde einfach mal behaupten die 1.25V sind zu wenig Spannung für die 4,7GHz.



4.7GHz@1.25V sind ja nicht das Problem. Diese Werte sind absolut durchschnittlich. Die magische Zahl 5.0 bereitet ihm Kopfschmerzen.


----------



## butzbert (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Ich würde einfach mal behaupten die 1.25V sind zu wenig Spannung für die 4,7GHz.
> 
> Übertakten hat meines Wissens auch nichts damit zu tun der CPU Wunschtakt und Spannung vorzugeben...
> 
> Einfach mal mit 1,3 V rangehen?



Die 1,25 Volt sind Prime Stable bei 4,7GHZ.
Les mal bitte von Anfang an ich will ja die 5 GHZ und ich hatte schon 1,4Volt


----------



## -Shorty- (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



jhnbrg schrieb:


> 4.7GHz@1.25V sind ja nicht das Problem. Diese Werte sind absolut durchschnittlich. Die magische Zahl 5.0 bereitet ihm Kopfschmerzen.


Hm, naja der 8700k vom Kollegen, auch von Caseking braucht für 5,1GHz 1,4V. 
Unter Luft erreicht er da aber auch 72°C im Kern.

Klar bootet der auch mit 1,35V und die meisten Sachen laufen aber wirklich stabil ist das nicht.



200 Beiträge les ich nicht sry, was hast du für Temperaturen in den Cores? 

Bei den 1,4V war LLC an?


Ah seh grad, 95°C sehr sportlich. Dann wirds wohl mit den 5 GHz nur mit Köpfen.


----------



## butzbert (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Hm, naja der 8700k vom Kollegen, auch von Caseking braucht für 5,1GHz 1,4V.
> Unter Luft erreicht er da aber auch 72°C im Kern.
> 
> Klar bootet der auch mit 1,35V und die meisten Sachen laufen aber wirklich stabil ist das nicht.
> ...



Ja LLC auf 6 so wie es der 8auer auch empfiehlt. Hab mal LLC 5 versucht aber das ist gar nicht stabil.
1.4 Volt und 5 GHZ LLC 6 hab ich Temperaturspitzen von 95Grad in einem Core als Höchstwert. Wärmeleitpaste hab ich Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut verwendet also alles vom feinsten !


----------



## jkox11 (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Das Einzige was bei dir da noch hilft, ist das Köpfen. 
Die WLP ist wahrscheinlich so schlecht auf deiner CPU (verteilt) , dass die Wärme gar nicht abgetragen werden kann. 

Oder halt mit 4,7 damit leben. 
Ob 4,7 oder 5 Ghz interesseiert deine Software letztendlich wenig. 
Ich verstehe aber auch deinen Gedanken (und Ego ), da du viel Geld ausgibst. 
Aber man muss dran denken, dass halt nur 4,7Ghz garantiert sind...


----------



## butzbert (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



jkox11 schrieb:


> Das Einzige was bei dir da noch hilft, ist das Köpfen.
> Die WLP ist wahrscheinlich so schlecht auf deiner CPU (verteilt) , dass die Wärme gar nicht abgetragen werden kann.
> 
> Oder halt mit 4,7 damit leben.
> ...




Da hast du Recht an Performance bringt das so gut wie nix  Das ist nur ne Kopfsache und die 5GHZ eine Runde Zahl 

Hab gerade Vcore noch mal auf 1,405 Volt angehoben und hab Cinebench bei 100 Grad Tempperaturspitze schnell geschlossen. Dafür hab ich zuviel Angst 
Ich lasse das jetzt auch bei 4,7GHZ stehen und gut ist es. 
Mir ist aufgefallen wenn ich die 5GHZ einstelle das mein System voll hängt beim Start in Windows. Also das dauert voll lange bis sich CPU-Z und Core Temp öffent. Bei 4,7GHZ sind die Programme direkt offen bei Doppel Klick.


----------



## Gohrbi (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Bin echt am überlegen die CPU wieder zurück schicken und ne neue holen,  andererseits was bringen einen schon 100MHZ an Performance und das Teil  ist ja echt Super Schnell mit 4,7GHZ! 						

Ich denke auch, dass es nur noch Schw....messen ist. Meine läuft mit 4,7 auch stabil und was drüber ist, sieht, hört, schmeckt man nicht.


----------



## blautemple (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



butzbert schrieb:


> Mir ist aufgefallen wenn ich die 5GHZ einstelle das mein System voll hängt beim Start in Windows. Also das dauert voll lange bis sich CPU-Z und Core Temp öffent. Bei 4,7GHZ sind die Programme direkt offen bei Doppel Klick.



Das ist normal wenn die CPU noch nicht wirklich stabil ist 
Da fehlt einfach noch eine ganze Schippe bis das stabil laufen würde.


----------



## -Shorty- (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



jkox11 schrieb:


> Das Einzige was bei dir da noch hilft, ist das Köpfen.
> Die WLP ist wahrscheinlich so schlecht auf deiner CPU (verteilt) , dass die Wärme gar nicht abgetragen werden kann.
> 
> Oder halt mit 4,7 damit leben.
> ...


Naja, das die WLP unterm HS mal wieder zum limitierenden Faktor werden würde war ja wohl jedem klar.

Auch das damit die Streuung ab Werk in Sachen OC mal wieder groß ausfällt, genauso könnte wohl man wohl vorsichtig sagen, das sehr viele 8700k die 5GHz erreichen könnten, würde man sie denn köpfen. Wirklich spannend wirds eigentlich erst jenseits der 5GHz.

@ Butzbert:  Kann dir trotzdem nur raten das Teil zu köpfen wenn sich mal ne Möglichkeit bietet. Deine Temperaturen klingen echt arg mit den 1,4V. Vielleicht findest du ja mal Zugang zu dem Delid-Mate, dann ist alles kein großes Problem. 

Klar ist er aber auch mit 4,7GHz grad noch ok.


----------



## butzbert (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Das die CPU so ein Hitzkopf ist hätte ich nicht gedacht. War das bei Kabylake auch schon so ?

Oder ist das jetzt nur weil Intel schnell ne Antwort zu Ryzen bringen musste ?


----------



## jkox11 (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



butzbert schrieb:


> Das die CPU so ein Hitzkopf ist hätte ich nicht gedacht. War das bei Kabylake auch schon so ?
> Oder ist das jetzt nur weil Intel schnell ne Antwort zu Ryzen bringen musste ?



Hitzköpfe waren die CPU's auch bei Haswell und Skylake, die einen weniger als die anderen. Aber generell war, ist (und bleibt womöglich) die Paste einfach abartig schlecht. 



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Naja, das die WLP unterm HS mal wieder zum limitierenden Faktor werden würde war ja wohl jedem klar.
> 
> Auch das damit die Streuung ab Werk in Sachen OC mal wieder groß ausfällt, genauso könnte wohl man wohl vorsichtig sagen, das sehr viele 8700k die 5GHz erreichen könnten, würde man sie denn köpfen. Wirklich spannend wirds eigentlich erst jenseits der 5GHz.



Genau, und das Köpfen will aber nicht jedermann wagen


----------



## Dagnarus (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Was man dabei nicht vergessen sollte: Es sind 50%!!!! mehr Kerne als vorher. Wen wundert es da, das die Temperaturen so hoch gehen? Die Fläche auf der gekühlt wird ist ja noch immer nicht sehr gross.


----------



## -Shorty- (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



butzbert schrieb:


> Das die CPU so ein Hitzkopf ist hätte ich nicht gedacht. War das bei Kabylake auch schon so ?
> 
> Oder ist das jetzt nur weil Intel schnell ne Antwort zu Ryzen bringen musste ?


Die CPU selbst ist erstmal kein Hitzkopf aber das Thema der WLP unterm HS ist nach Sandy Bridge wieder Thema. Warst du aber lange AFK.  

Wie gesagt, geköpft kannst du locker 20°C, bei dir wohl fast 25°C abziehen.

Der 8700k vom Kollegen hat bis jetzt noch keine 75°C im Kern gehabt. Mein 8600k selten mal 70°C. Aber auch nur in Prime95. 

Das hat ja nix mit Chipgüte oder Hitzkopf zu tun, ohne köpfen bekommst du die wärme nicht schnell genug ausm Chip. 

Hitzkopf eher wegen der 120W, geht aber auch noch unter Luft zu kühlen.

Und mit deiner Spannung für die 4,7 GHz würd ich deine CPU nicht als schlecht einordnen.


----------



## butzbert (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Dann hatte ich anscheinend mit meinen I5 Haswell sehr viel Glück. Wie gesagt 900MHZ im OC und der lief um die 70 Grad


----------



## -Shorty- (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



jkox11 schrieb:


> Hitzköpfe waren die CPU's auch bei Haswell und Skylake, die einen weniger als die anderen. Aber generell war, ist (und bleibt womöglich) die Paste einfach abartig schlecht.
> 
> 
> 
> Genau, und das Köpfen will aber nicht jedermann wagen


Muss man auch nicht wagen. Aber bevor ich ne CPU von der Stange für 500€ incl schlechter WLP unterm Heatspreader kauf, könnte man auch schauen was ne geköpfte mit Garantie kostet. Da spart man sich viel Ärger und Gejammere. Wem es das nicht wert ist muss in Kauf nehmen was er eben nachher bekommt, ob gut oder schlecht.


----------



## jkox11 (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Muss man auch nicht wagen. Aber bevor ich ne CPU von der Stange für 500€ incl schlechter WLP unterm Heatspreader kauf, könnte man auch schauen was ne geköpfte mit Garantie kostet. Da spart man sich viel Ärger und Gejammere. Wem es das nicht wert ist muss in Kauf nehmen was er eben nachher bekommt, ob gut oder schlecht.



Eigentlich kostet der 8700K ja um die 400 Tacken. 
Wenn man halt unbedingt garantierte 300 Mhz mehr möchte, bezahlt man halt 100 Euro Mehrpreis. Muss jeder für sich wissen ob es das wert ist.


----------



## jhnbrg (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> ...könnte man auch schauen was ne geköpfte mit Garantie kostet. Da spart man sich viel Ärger und Gejammere.



Genau aus diesem Grund habe ich meinen 8700K bei Caseking bestellt. Da ich sofort zum Release bestellt habe, habe ich meine geköpfte 4.8GHz-Variante für gerade mal 409€ gekauft. Die CPU hat 2-Jahre-Caseking Garantie und darf bei dem 24/7-Betrieb  dauerhaft mit max 1.4V betrieben werden. Zur Zeit betreibe ich meine CPU mit 5.0GHz@1.37V, da manche Programme mit weniger Spannung rumzicken.


----------



## -Shorty- (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



jkox11 schrieb:


> Eigentlich kostet der 8700K ja um die 400 Tacken.
> Wenn man halt unbedingt garantierte 300 Mhz mehr möchte, bezahlt man halt 100 Euro Mehrpreis. Muss jeder für sich wissen ob es das wert ist.


Ja genau, man bezahlt nur 300Mhz...
Sowie das köpfen mit anschließender Garantie.  Und genau, dass muss jeder selbst entscheiden, noch wichtiger,  man muss dann auch mit seiner Entscheidung leben können, vielleicht sogar über Jahre hinweg. Da ist so ein Aufpreis schnell relativ.


----------



## butzbert (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



jhnbrg schrieb:


> Genau aus diesem Grund habe ich meinen 8700K bei Caseking bestellt. Da ich sofort zum Release bestellt habe, habe ich meine geköpfte 4.8GHz-Variante für gerade mal 409€ gekauft. Die CPU hat 2-Jahre-Caseking Garantie und darf bei dem 24/7-Betrieb  dauerhaft mit max 1.4V betrieben werden.



Mit der Firma Caseking stehe ich auf Kriegsfuß ohne Paypal hätte ich mein Geld nicht zurück bekommen. Hab da übrigens ne defekte CPU bekommen und kein Geld zurück. Viel Spaß mit deiner Garantie bei Caseking


----------



## jkox11 (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



jhnbrg schrieb:


> Genau aus diesem Grund habe ich meinen 8700K bei Caseking bestellt. Da ich sofort zum Release bestellt habe, habe ich meine geköpfte 4.8GHz-Variante für gerade mal 409€ gekauft. Die CPU hat 2-Jahre-Caseking Garantie und darf bei dem 24/7-Betrieb  dauerhaft mit max 1.4V betrieben werden. Zur Zeit betreibe ich meine CPU mit 5.0GHz@1.37V, da manche Programme mit weniger Spannung rumzicken.



Wie sind denn deine Temps mit deiner geköpften Version? 
409 Euro ist ja ansich ok, nur dass fast jede CPU diese Werte auch erreichen kann. 

Somit hast du Mehrpreis für "nur" das Köpfen bezahlt.
Aber da kannst du dir sicher sein, dass es richtig und sauber gemacht wurde. Guter Deal.


----------



## -Shorty- (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



jkox11 schrieb:


> Wie sind denn deine Temps mit deiner geköpften Version?
> 409 Euro ist ja ansich ok, nur dass fast jede CPU diese Werte auch erreichen kann.
> 
> Somit hast du Mehrpreis für "nur" das Köpfen bezahlt.
> Aber da kannst du dir sicher sein, dass es richtig und sauber gemacht wurde. Guter Deal.


Mit 5GHz und 1.375V dürften das unter  Luft 70-72°C im Prime sonst um die 62°C in Games sein. Oder er hat ne Wakü und noch niedrigere Werte.


----------



## jhnbrg (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



jkox11 schrieb:


> Somit hast du Mehrpreis für "nur" das Köpfen bezahlt.


Korrekt. Wenn man selber köpfen will, kommt man auf 50€ Mehrkosten zu dem CPU-Preis.

In diesen 50€ sind:
1x der8auer Delid Die Mate (Rev. 2)
1x Thermal Grizzly Conductonaut Wärmeleitpaste, 1g
1x UHU Hochtemperatur Silikon Kleber, 80ml
1x Versandkosten

Sprich, reine Material-Kosten. Da Caseking Garantie für geköpfte CPU's bietet und auch selber köpft, war dieses Angebot für mich absolut unschlagbar.

Zu den Temperaturen (prime95 26.6) luftgekühlt:

4.9GHz@1.33V bei ca.60°C
5.0GHz@1.37V bei ca. 72°C
5.1GHz@1.385V bei ca. 83°C
5.2GHz@1.42V bei ca. 89°C

Beim Spielen ist die max Temp bei 65°C mit 5Ghz.


----------



## blautemple (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Belastet die CPU mal so richtig, unter Linx habe ich selbst mit 1,2V noch fast 180W Verbrauch und dementsprechend sehen dann auch die Temperaturen, da erreiche ich auch mit Custom Wasserkühlung die 70 Grad. Wobei es bei mir in der Wohnung auch sehr warm ist, also über 25 Grad.


----------



## jhnbrg (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



blautemple schrieb:


> Belastet die CPU mal so richtig, unter Linx habe ich selbst mit 1,2V noch fast 180W Verbrauch und dementsprechend sehen dann auch die Temperaturen, da erreiche ich auch mit Custom Wasserkühlung die 70 Grad. Wobei es bei mir in der Wohnung auch sehr warm ist, also über 25 Grad.



Ich erreiche bei prime95 29.4 nach 2 Minuten meine 100°C. Nur was soll ich damit anfangen? Ich habe bei mir kein einziges Programm, das solche Hitzeentwicklung produziert. In meinem 24/7 Betrieb (gemischt mit Programmen und Spielen) erreiche ich nie 80°C.


----------



## butzbert (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



jhnbrg schrieb:


> Ich erreiche bei prime95 29.4 nach 2 Minuten meine 100°C. Nur was soll ich damit anfangen? Ich habe bei mir kein einziges Programm, das solche Hitzeentwicklung produziert. In meinem 24/7 Betrieb (gemischt mit Programmen und Spielen) erreiche ich nie 80°C.



Assassin’s Creed Origins ist eine AVX Anwendung. Würde im UEFI die AVX Ratio anpassen.


----------



## blautemple (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



jhnbrg schrieb:


> Ich erreiche bei prime95 29.4 nach 2 Minuten meine 100°C. Nur was soll ich damit anfangen? Ich habe bei mir kein einziges Programm, das solche Hitzeentwicklung produziert. In meinem 24/7 Betrieb (gemischt mit Programmen und Spielen) erreiche ich nie 80°C.



Welche Relevanz das für einen selbst hat muss natürlich jeder selbst wissen


----------



## jhnbrg (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



butzbert schrieb:


> Assassin’s Creed Origins ist eine AVX Anwendung. Würde im UEFI die AVX Ratio anpassen.



Ist bereits angepasst. Habe bei mir 3 eingetragen. Funktioniert super.


----------



## jhnbrg (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



blautemple schrieb:


> Welche Relevanz das für einen selbst hat muss natürlich jeder selbst wissen



Genau!


----------



## butzbert (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Wenn ich das so lese hier ist meine Relevanz das der 8700K mit seinen 4,7GHZ Werkangabe schon recht gut getaktet ist. 
Da werd ich mir das nächtse mal besser überlegen viel Geld in ein Mainboard zu stecken. Glaube nicht das ein Icelake oder was auch immer als nächstes kommt auf ein Z370 Board laufen wird.


----------



## -Shorty- (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



butzbert schrieb:


> Wenn ich das so lese hier ist meine Relevanz das der 8700K mit seinen 4,7GHZ Werkangabe schon recht gut getaktet ist.
> Da werd ich mir das nächtse mal besser überlegen viel Geld in ein Mainboard zu stecken. Glaube nicht das ein Icelake oder was auch immer als nächstes kommt auf ein Z370 Board laufen wird.


Jo, mit deinen Werten passt schon alles, wieviel du von 300MHz mehr überhaupt merkst ist die andere Sache. Würds so lassen.


----------



## CSOger (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



jhnbrg schrieb:


> Korrekt. Wenn man selber köpfen will, kommt man auf 50€ Mehrkosten zu dem CPU-Preis.
> 
> In diesen 50€ sind:
> 1x der8auer Delid Die Mate (Rev. 2)
> ...



Das geht auch preiswerter.
"Früher" haben die Leute (auch ich) zbs. Ivy mit ner Rasierklinge oder Schraubstock geköpft.
Selbst wenn man  den Delid Die Mate (Rev. 2) kauft,kann man ihn mindestens wieder für den Neupreis verkaufen.
Verkleben mit UHU könnte man sich auch sparen.
Rein in den Sockel,Klappe zu,fertig.

Die Caseking Garantie für geköpfte CPUs sehe ich allerdings als nette Sache an,wenn man Wert drauf legt.


----------



## butzbert (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Delid Die Mate ist von der Funktion auch nicht viel anders wie die Schraubstock Variante. Der Druck wird ja bei der Methode auch von der PCB von der CPU getragen.
Der Schlag mit dem Hammer auf den Heatspreader sehe ich als kritisch. Da ist es schon besser den Druck mit der Schraube langsam auf den Heatspreader bringen.

Da kann ich mir aber auch im Prinzip eine Backe für meinen Schraubstock basteln eben eine Mutter aufgeschweißt die Schraube in die Mutter und dann dreh ich den Heatspreader ab, hab ich in 5 min gebaut 

Aber der Die Mate ist ja schon eine saubere und gute Lösung den kann man auch direkt am Schreibtisch nutzen.


----------



## CSOger (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



butzbert schrieb:


> Der Schlag mit dem Hammer auf den Heatspreader sehe ich als kritisch. Da ist es schon besser den Druck mit der Schraube langsam auf den Heatspreader bringen.



vice only

YouTube


----------



## TheGermanEngineer (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Das ist schon ein wenig schmerzhaft anzusehen. Ich würde ja zumindest etwas Tape oder weiches Holz zwischen PCB und Schraubstock klemmen, die nackte Platine würde ich nicht so einfach gegen blankes Metall drücken. Ansonsten ist es die selbe Methode wie der Delidder sie benutzt. Mit dem Unterschied, dass der das Tool die CPU besser fixiert und vor dem Verrutschen bewahrt


----------



## butzbert (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Stimmt und so ist es noch einfacher. Aber ich persönlich verzichte drauf dafür hab ich zuviel für meine CPU bezahlt 
Das Risiko und Nutzen sehe ich zu hoch in meinen Fall.


----------



## CSOger (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Mein 8700K Umstieg wurde nochmal preiswerter.

der8auer Delid-Die-Mate 2 CPU-Kopfer fur Intel Prozessoren  | eBay


----------



## Delving (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



CSOger schrieb:


> Mein 8700K Umstieg wurde nochmal preiswerter.
> 
> der8auer Delid-Die-Mate 2 CPU-Kopfer fur Intel Prozessoren  | eBay



Wow, warum bezahlen die Leute so viel Geld? Gibts bei Caseking für 30,- €.

Lieferprobleme?


----------



## jkox11 (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



Delving schrieb:


> Wow, warum bezahlen die Leute so viel Geld? Gibts bei Caseking für 30,- €.
> 
> Lieferprobleme?



Die kommen mit den vielen Bestellungen nicht klar.


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Hallo Leute,

Ich bräuchte eure Hilfe.

Und zwar habe ich jetzt fertig ausgetestet und bleibe jetzt bei 4.9 Ghz @ 1.335 V

Jetzt wollte ich vom Manuel Mode zum Offset Mode wechseln und bekomme damit nur BlueScr´s. Ich habe mir die Vcore default bestimmt die liegt bei 1.2 V @ 4.3 Ghz also brauche ich ein + .0135 V damit ich unter Last auf die 1.335V komme

Nur komme ich gar nicht soweit, nach dem bios start sofort BlueScr. mit "whea uncorrectable error"

Was könnte das Problem sein? Schon mal jemand das Problem gehabt?
Ich möchte im Idle nicht die vollen 1.335 V anliegen haben (Strom sparen)

Lg


----------



## butzbert (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Offset Mode ist immer schlechter wie ne Fix Spannung. Vor allem wenn es in hohe OC Bereiche zum schluß geht. Versuch mal wie sich das Board mit geringeren Takt und der Offset Spannung verhält.
Was bringt dir das im Idle an Stromsparen keine 10 Watt denke ich???


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



butzbert schrieb:


> Offset Mode ist immer schlechter wie ne Fix Spannung. Vor allem wenn es in hohe OC Bereiche zum schluß geht. Versuch mal wie sich das Board mit geringeren Takt und der Offset Spannung verhält.
> Was bringt dir das im Idle an Stromsparen keine 10 Watt denke ich???


Also es sind ca 30 watt und dies bei 24/7
Sind im Jahr ca. 70 € also nicht so irrelevant

Was wäre mit adaptive Mode?


----------



## butzbert (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Weiß ja nicht wofür dein Rechner im 24/7 im OC haben musst ? 
Ist das ein Server macht der im 24/7 komplexe Rechen Aufgaben ?


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



butzbert schrieb:


> Weiß ja nicht wofür dein Rechner im 24/7 im OC haben musst ?
> Ist das ein Server macht der im 24/7 komplexe Rechen Aufgaben ?



Nein, aber durch die andauernd anliegende Spannung von 1.344 V zieht er eben ca 30 Watt mehr im Idle


----------



## butzbert (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



MPH_the_Legend schrieb:


> Nein, aber durch die andauernd anliegende Spannung von 1.344 V zieht er eben ca 30 Watt mehr im Idle



Hab ich schon verstanden. Hab aber immer noch keine Antwort wofür dein PC nutzen willst im 24/7.

Du musst halt ein Komrpomiss finden bei solchen Sachen. Du kannst ja auch verschiedene Uefi Profile anglegen und für deine verschiedene Einsatzzwecke dann laden.
Strom sparen und OC passt eigentlich sowieso nicht zusammen oder


----------



## T1me (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



MPH_the_Legend schrieb:


> Nein, aber durch die andauernd anliegende Spannung von 1.344 V zieht er eben ca 30 Watt mehr im Idle



Laut Coretemp zieht mein 8600k bei stock settings so 7W im Idle und mit OC auf 4,7 bei 1.3V vllt 12W? Denk dran in Windows auf Energiesparmodus "Ausgeglichen" zu stellen!


----------



## silent-freak (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



jhnbrg schrieb:


> Ich erreiche bei prime95 29.4 nach 2 Minuten meine 100°C. Nur was soll ich damit anfangen? Ich habe bei mir kein einziges Programm, das solche Hitzeentwicklung produziert. In meinem 24/7 Betrieb (gemischt mit Programmen und Spielen) erreiche ich nie 80°C.



Was hast Du denn für einen Kühler?


----------



## DARPA (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



MPH_the_Legend schrieb:


> Nein, aber durch die andauernd anliegende Spannung von 1.344 V zieht er eben ca 30 Watt mehr im Idle



Hast du SpeedStep aktiviert? Taktet die CPU runter?
Denn eigentlich liegen zwischen fixed und offset vllt. 5 W.


----------



## blautemple (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



MPH_the_Legend schrieb:


> Nein, aber durch die andauernd anliegende Spannung von 1.344 V zieht er eben ca 30 Watt mehr im Idle



Wie kommst du denn auf die Werte? Der Unterschied liegt eher bei ca 5 Watt, also komplett zu vernachlässigen. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Johnny_Burke (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Primemark ist unaussagekräftig. Lasst die Finger von dem Tool und holt euch lieber bspw. das Intel Extreme Tuning Utility. Mein i7 7700k kommt auch sofort auf 100°C, wenn ich Prime laufen lasse.


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



DARPA schrieb:


> Hast du SpeedStep aktiviert? Taktet die CPU runter?
> Denn eigentlich liegen zwischen fixed und offset vllt. 5 W.



ja taktet runter. Keine Ahnung wieso dies so arg bei mir schwankt :/
Also ich hab alles mit einem Energiekostenmessgerät gemessen.

Was ist eigentlich mit "adaptive mode" dies keine Option? 
Was ich gelesen hab ist dies quasi Offset und Fix Voltage kompiniert


----------



## jhnbrg (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



silent-freak schrieb:


> Was hast Du denn für einen Kühler?



Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E

Silver Arrow SB-E | Archiv | Thermalright.de


----------



## Nxyz (10. Dezember 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Gerade mit dem i5-8600k auf dem Aorus Gaming 3 mit Prime95 getestet und bei 4.7 GHz und 1,295 V schafft er das nicht.
Wenn ich noch arg weit runter gehe bin ich auf der Leistung vom TurboMode die ich auch hätte wenn ich ihn nicht overclocke.
Habe ich das was falsch gemacht oder ist der Chip den ich habe nur nicht belastbar?


----------



## TheGermanEngineer (10. Dezember 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Der Fehler ist, dass du Prime95 "spielst". Such dir ein realitätsnahes Szenario. Ansonsten kannst du mit der Vcore auch ein Stück nach oben gehen


----------



## butzbert (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



Nxyz schrieb:


> Gerade mit dem i5-8600k auf dem Aorus Gaming 3 mit Prime95 getestet und bei 4.7 GHz und 1,295 V schafft er das nicht.
> Wenn ich noch arg weit runter gehe bin ich auf der Leistung vom TurboMode die ich auch hätte wenn ich ihn nicht overclocke.
> Habe ich das was falsch gemacht oder ist der Chip den ich habe nur nicht belastbar?



Was hast für Temperaturen ???


----------



## Nxyz (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Beim Anschalten gehen sie direkt auf 80-85 Grad und je nachdem wie lange ich sie laufen lasse, jetzt war gerade nach 30 Sekunden Schluss aber da hatten sie schon 95-100 Grad erreicht, was wohl nicht so gesund ist.
Das war jetzt aber bei 4.7 GHz und 1,295 V  ... Als Kühler habe ich den Alpenföhn Olymp


----------



## butzbert (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

95-100 Grad halte ich nicht für Alltagstauglich  Und beim Anschalten direkt 80-85 Grad ist echt zuviel. 
Hast du mal nachgeschaut ob der CPU Kühler richtig montiert ist ??? Sonst nimm ihn doch mal runter und schau dir das Abbild von der Wärmeleitpaste an, ob alles Kontakt hat.

Was haben andere User für Temps und Taktraten kann dir da nicht helfen hab ja einen 8700K.


----------



## Johnny_Burke (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Es schaut so aus, als wenn der CPU Kühler nicht richtig montiert ist. Aber es liegt an Prime. Ich hatte exakt dasselbe.


----------



## 9maddin9 (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Wird das neue Prime 95 verwendet (mit AVX)?

Gesendet von meinem Honor 8 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nxyz (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Ja genau, das aktuelle. 
Also meines Wissens nach, und ich habe ihn ja selbst zusammengebaut, wurde alles richtig gemacht einschließlich Wärmeleitpaste.

Jetzt beim Surfen liegen alle Kerne bei ca. 35 - 38 °C ...


----------



## Sverre (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Prime 95.4 ?

schau mal in local.txt
und setz dort folgendes hinzu:

CpuSupportsFMA3=0 

speichern und als schreibgeschützt setzen.

Dann Vcore und co runter.


----------



## butzbert (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Würde gerne mal wissen was ihr für einen Stromverbrauch im Idle habt mit dem 8700K. Also auf dem Standard Takt 4,7GHZ, Energieoption Windows Ausbalanciert.
Meine Kiste zieht sich 230 Watt rein 

Meinte am Anfang mal 130 Watt gemessen zu haben aber das war wo ein Lesefehler!


----------



## Wolfgang75 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Laut HWiNFO64:
Idle ca.15-20W bei 800MHz
Cinebench ca. 140W bei 5GHz


----------



## butzbert (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

15-20 W Idle ???

Also meine Gesamtverbrauch vom PC


----------



## Sverre (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Mit welchem Gerät ermittelt?


----------



## butzbert (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Halt so ein Verbrauchmessgerät für keine Ahnung 20 € von Conrad glaub ich war das.
 Kommt mir aber jetzt nicht auf 10 Watt Toleranz an. Mit mein alten Board hatte ich nur 110 Watt Idle !


----------



## Wolfgang75 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Taktet deine CPU im Idle runter?


----------



## butzbert (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Ja tut sie aber meistens nur bis 3 GHZ oder so. Wenn ich Energieoptionen Sparen einstelle  geht sie unter 1GHz aber Stromverbrauch bleibt gleich.
Aber was  habt ihr jetzt an Werten ???


----------



## Sverre (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Dir ist schon klar das viele irgendwas anzeigen?


----------



## butzbert (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Das passt schon ungefähr darüber will ich auch gar nicht diskutieren


----------



## Sverre (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Na dann..
Laut HWiNFO64:
Package Power
Idle ca.13 W bei 800MHz

System IDLE ca. 48W


----------



## butzbert (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Vergiss es einfach  Hast du überhaut ein 8700K?


----------



## Sverre (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Entschuldige bitte, wenn ich dich überfordere.

 bitte...ohne Kühlschrank an der Steckerleiste...

Intel Core i7 8700K processor review - Power Consumption


----------



## butzbert (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Was hat das damit zu tun ? Das kann ich auch selber nachlesen oder meinst du nicht ?

War doch ne einfache Frage oder ?

Ich will jetzt auch gar nicht darüber diskutieren, ob Strommessgeräte genau gehen. Oder das andere Hardware verbaut ist, spricht Grakkas,Ram oder Mainboard .

Wollte einfach nur wissen was andere Benutzer für einen Verbauch haben ob meine 220 Watt Normal sind.
Immer dann solche sinnlosen Fragen und Diskussionen zu starten !


----------



## Sverre (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

220W im IDLE sind nicht normal.


----------



## JackTheHero (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



butzbert schrieb:


> Würde gerne mal wissen was ihr für einen Stromverbrauch im Idle habt mit dem 8700K. Also auf dem Standard Takt 4,7GHZ, Energieoption Windows Ausbalanciert.
> Meine Kiste zieht sich 230 Watt rein



Was manche hier für Vorstellungen haben über den Stromverbrauch von CPUs. Im Idle 230 Watt?  Aber sicher. Mein System braucht jetzt grade mit Download Uplay und Browser offen im Idle bei Takt zwischen 1 und 2.5 Ghz laut Strommessgerät an der Steckdose 65 Watt. Die ganze Diskussion um Stromverbrauch bei CPUs finde ich total absurd. Wann wird eine CPU schon voll ausgelastet. Der Stromverbrauch der Grafikkarte ist viel ausschlaggebender.

Wenn ich Prime95 29.4 starte mit "In-place large FFTs (maximum power consumption, some RAM tested)" dann sagt das Messgerät 165 Watt für den Rechner. Und ich hab auch für AVX vollen Takt.


----------



## Wolfgang75 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



butzbert schrieb:


> Was hat das damit zu tun ? Das kann ich auch selber nachlesen oder meinst du nicht ?
> 
> War doch ne einfache Frage oder ?
> 
> ...



Taktet deine GPU im Desktop runter?Stichwort 144hz?
Irgendwo zieht dein System Leistung.


----------



## butzbert (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



JackTheHero schrieb:


> Was manche hier für Vorstellungen haben über den Stromverbrauch von CPUs. Im Idle 230 Watt?  Aber sicher. Mein System braucht jetzt grade mit Download Uplay und Browser offen im Idle bei Takt zwischen 1 und 2.5 Ghz laut Strommessgerät an der Steckdose 65 Watt. Die ganze Diskussion um Stromverbrauch bei CPUs finde ich total absurd. Wann wird eine CPU schon voll ausgelastet. Der Stromverbrauch der Grafikkarte ist viel ausschlaggebender.
> 
> Wenn ich Prime95 29.4 starte mit "In-place large FFTs (maximum power consumption, some RAM tested)" dann sagt das Messgerät 165 Watt für den Rechner. Und ich hab auch für AVX vollen Takt.



Frage ja nach weil ich meine Plattform gewechselt habe !
Finde 230 Watt im Idle auch zuviel.

Vielleicht ist es nachher wirklich meine Grakka. Aber die war auch im alten System da hatte ich halt um die 110 Watt im Idle.
Hab ein 144HZ Monitor, Grakka hat gerade jetzt beim schreiben 1% Auslastung und Takt auf 1265 MHZ.


----------



## butzbert (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

picload.org | unbenannt.jpg


----------



## JackTheHero (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Sicher dass du am Messgerät richtig schaust? Mir ist es auch schon öfters passiert, dass ich da versehentlich auf Volt gestellt hab.


----------



## butzbert (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



JackTheHero schrieb:


> Sicher dass du am Messgerät richtig schaust? Mir ist es auch schon öfters passiert, dass ich da versehentlich auf Volt gestellt hab.



Du hast mich erwischt Das hängt bei mir versteckt unter dem Tisch.Problem war das genau ein Stromkabel über die Volt Anzeige gelegen hat. Aber weiß nicht warum sich das auf Spannung verstellt hat, war da gar nicht dran. 
Hab jetzt wieder zwischen 110-120 Watt. ( viel mehr die ganze Zeit schon )
@Jack wie hast du 70 Watt im Idle ??? Mit Undervolting geht das ja wo nicht oder ?


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Also im Idle ca 92 - 110 Watt

Unter Last PUBG ca. 245 - 255 Watt
Unter Last RB6    ca. 255 - 260 Watt

Sys.:

I7 8700k @Stock
Zotac gtx 1070 @2020mhz 
2x SSD 
5x Noctua 140mm NF-A14 PWM
2x Noctua 140mm NF-A15 PWM

1x Aquaero 6 XT
1x Farbwerk 

Die ganzen Komponenten ziehen Strom, nicht zuvernachlässigen 

Gemessen mit einem Messgerät mit +- 1% Abweichung


----------



## JackTheHero (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



butzbert schrieb:


> Du hast mich erwischt Das hängt bei mir versteckt unter dem Tisch.Problem war das genau ein Stromkabel über die Volt Anzeige gelegen hat. Aber weiß nicht warum sich das auf Spannung verstellt hat, war da gar nicht dran.
> 
> @Jack wie hast du 70 Watt im Idle ??? Mit Undervolting geht das ja wo nicht oder ?



Hehe, das dachte ich mir. Komme da auch gerne mit dem Fuß dran und dann verstell ich das. ^^ 
Ich hab lediglich Speedstep und EIST aktiviert, also die CPU taktet eben bis auf 800 Mhz runter und 0.7 Volt. 1x SSD + 1x HDD + 6 Gehäuselüfter und GPU eben, die taktet aber auch bis 139 Mhz runter. CPU-Cooler hat auch 3 Lüfter. Hab eben mal Furmark und Prime zusammen laufen lassen. Da sind es dann 354 Watt max. ^^

Monitor ist aber exklusiv. Ich messse wirklich nur den Rechner.


----------



## butzbert (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Ja ihr könnt mich jetzt alle steinigen  Hab es ja verdient, aber stehe zu meinen Fehlern.

Hab Speedstep auch Aktiv. 
Was ist EIST für eine Einstellung sagt mir gerade nix ?
Hab Vcore auf Feste Spannung gesetzt, bei meinen alten System hat offest nicht viel gebracht hab es bei neuen Board noch nicht versucht.

Hab 2X HDD, 2X SSD, 10 Lüfter,WaKü Pumpe, LED Kirmes Beleuchtung.

Weis nicht ob man es schafft bei meinen System auf so niedrige Werte zu kommen.


----------



## Sverre (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Was sagt denn HWinfo unter CPU Package Power im IDLE?


----------



## JackTheHero (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

EIST ist die Energiesparfunktion der CPU, müssteste irgendwo unter Energiemanagement finden. Heißt vielleicht anders. Vcore ist bei mir mit Offset eingestellt. Also unter Last liegt meine Wunschspannung an unterstützt durch LLC, aber sonst taktet die CPU wie Stock auch munter hin und her und ändert auch die Spannung. Denke durch deine feste Spannung verbrätst du noch was Strom. Im Idle sind das bei mir immer so 13 Watt laut HWinfo. Denke aber bei dir zieht einfach auch noch die Wasserkühlung etwas Saft. Aber der rest, die ziehen ja nur ein paar Watt und HDDs legen sich auch schlafen in Windows nach ner Weile.


----------



## butzbert (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



Sverre schrieb:


> Was sagt denn HWinfo unter CPU Package Power im IDLE?



Weis nicht welchen Wert du wissen möchtest ?

Findest du ihn hier selber ?
picload.org | desktopscreenshot2017.12.14-21.png


----------



## Sverre (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

HWiNFO - Download

Mit Sensors only starten...
Dort wird der Verbrauch grob berechnet..

Bild: 8700kklj5h.jpg - abload.de


----------



## JackTheHero (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Geht auch in Coretemp.


----------



## butzbert (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Bild: desktopscreenshot2017s5sge.png - abload.de


----------



## butzbert (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

@jack 

meinst du mit EIST eventuell CPU C-states ?

Das ist im gleichen Menüpunkt wie Intel SpeedStep.

Erweitert-CPU-Konfiguration-CPU - Power Management Control


----------



## JackTheHero (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Ja genau, eben alle Energiesparmaßnahmen die es gibt.


----------



## cap82 (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Soderle,

gerade den folgendes Set bestellt:

i5 8600k - 268,90€
MSI Z370 Tomahawk - 137,21€
16GB DDR4 3200 - 179,90€
Dark Rock 3 - 56,65€

Ich denke zu meinem aktuellen Set ist das ein ordentliches Upgrade, oder was meint ihr?


----------



## JackTheHero (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Auf jeden Fall.


----------



## cap82 (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Es ist nicht zufällig jemand mit nem Delid-Die-Mate aus dem Raum FFM unter euch??


----------



## blautemple (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Ich hätte einen, bin aber aus Würzburg, falls das noch Raum FFM ist


----------



## JackTheHero (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Nimm einen kleinen Schraubstock aus dem Baumarkt. Der Delid Die Mate macht nichts anderes als ein Schraubstock und schiebt den Heatspreader von der CPU runter. So würde ich das machen.


----------



## Salatsauce45 (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Jack wie stellst du Dir das mit dem Schraubstock vor? Die CPU müsste ja schief in der Fassung sitzen.


----------



## JackTheHero (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Ganz einfach. Ein Ende setzt du gegen den Heatspreader und ein Ende dann gegen das PCB. Dann sachte zusammendrehen. Dann wird das abgeschoben. Gibt es Videos zu.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xHey6tRtsFQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Salatsauce45 (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Danke, so hab ich mir das auch gedacht. Sieht aber wirklich gefährlich aus


----------



## cap82 (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Jawoll, schöne Handwerkermethode.. gefällt mir!
Schraubstock hab ich, wird probiert.
Der 3570k würde ja mit dem Teppichmesser "skalpiert", das is mir aber zu fummelig. Außerdem hab ich mir heut erst mit dem Cutter in den Handballen gehackt.
Schraubstock sieht mir richtig schön einfach aus.
Nur die blanke PCB-Kante auf dem Metall gefällt mir nicht. Da muss ich mir was einfallen lassen.


----------



## JackTheHero (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Messer würde ich nicht machen. Viel zu gefährlich. Hab meinen ersten 7700K damit geschrottet. Vicemethode ist fast narrensicher. Auf das Delid Tool vom 8auer kannste Monate warten, bis das mal lieferbar ist.


----------



## cap82 (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Deswegen hatte ich ja auch nach jemandem aus der Umgebung gefragt..


----------



## JackTheHero (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Oder du kaufst es bei ebay für viel Geld.  Die Dinger sind wertvoll. ^^


----------



## Sverre (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Rohrzangenversuch.... 

.......CPU für Bastler....

CPU Prozessor Intel Core i7 8700k Tray als DEFEKT  | eBay


----------



## cap82 (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Ohwei, selbst dem HS ordentlich "besorgt"...


----------



## 9maddin9 (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Das ging ja gut daneben. 

Gesendet von meinem Samsung Tab S2


----------



## cap82 (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Done... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 4B11T (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Mein Del.mate2 wurde sofort geliefert trotz Status "nicht auf Lager, bestellt" oder wie das bei Caseking heißt. Ich überlege ob ich das Teil jetzt wieder verkaufe, liegt jetzt halt nur noch rum. Auf Ebay gibt's ja genügend Alternativen aus dem 3D Drucker, die sollten auch funktionieren. Zumindest besser als Rohrzange und co.


----------



## Arrandale (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Ich habe zum Glück noch den Dr.Delid von Aquacomputer rumliegen, von damaligen OC Versuchen auf Kabylake. Das Ding bleibt aufs erste in meinem Besitz, scheint ja mittlerweile immer schwerer zu werden, dran zu kommen.
Vielleicht ist der einfacher zu bekommen als der Die Mate, einfach mal nachschauen, müsste noch verkauft werden.


----------



## cap82 (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Welchen Kleber habt ihr für den Heatspreader benutzt?
Würde schon gern zwei, drei Punkte setzen und weiß nicht mehr, was ich damals beim 3570k genommen hab...


----------



## Arrandale (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Ich habe UHU Hochtemperatursilikon benutzt. Ging soweit einwandfrei.


----------



## cap82 (22. Dezember 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

So, hat erstmal alles geklappt soweit.
Nur läuft Windows aktuell ziemlich instabil.
Ich habe nicht neu installiert und wollte das eigentlich auch vermeiden.
Nur dauert der Systemstart nun ewig, Programme stürzen ab etc. und das größte Problem: Windows lässt sich nach der Hardwareänderung nicht mehr aktivieren..
Hat jemand ne Idee? Wie kann ich am effektivsten alte Treiberleichen entfernen?.
Zur not kaufe ich mir nen neuen Key. 
Is vielleicht nicht der richtige Thread aber es sind hier evtl. noch andere ohne Neuinstallation umgezogen.
Altes System war Z77.


----------



## blautemple (22. Dezember 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Ganz ehrlich, installier das System neu und gut ist. Wenn du vorher alle Daten sicherst geht das auch sehr flott


----------



## Gohrbi (22. Dezember 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Du musst Windows neu installieren und dann geht es telefonisch zu aktivieren. Ist der einzige Weg. Automatisch ging es nicht.   Musste ich auch so machen.


----------



## cap82 (22. Dezember 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Oh Leut mei Nerve...


----------



## CSOger (22. Dezember 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Bei den aufgezählten Problemen würde ich Windows auch neu installieren.
Meine Kiste zickte nicht rum und eine Neuinstall war nicht notwendig.
(Altes System auch Z77)
Windows Konto war/ist verknüpft und nach ca. 3 Tagen lies es sich auch wieder aktivieren.
Vorher immer Meldung bekommen das die Microsoft Server nicht erreichbar sind.


----------



## Gohrbi (22. Dezember 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

... so ging es mir ja auch, aber ich hatte die Geduld nicht.


----------



## Salatsauce45 (22. Dezember 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Bin von AM4 auf 1151v2 gewechselt und hatte auch Probleme, vor allem mit dem Sound (Soundblaster Software lässt grüßen). Hab dann einfach meine Daten gesichert, den PC zurückgesetzt und alles neuinstalliert. Dann kam auch schon die Meldung dass ich Windows aktivieren soll. Das ging auch ganz einfach, es wurden zwei Systeme mit verschiedener Hardware (aber gleichem Namen  ) aufgelistet. Hab den oberen gewählt und nun läuft alles. Abgesehen von der Downloadzeit von Spielen war das alles innerhalb einer Stunde erledigt.


----------



## Gohrbi (22. Dezember 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

"Abgesehen von der Downloadzeit von Spielen war das alles innerhalb einer Stunde erledigt." ... .hast du die Spiele nicht auf einer extra Platte. 
Einfach zu Schluß das Portal neu installieren mit dem Ziel der Platte und schon fertig.


----------



## JanJake (22. Dezember 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Windows 10 in einer Stunde? Auf was hast denn installiert? Ich brauche mit einem USB 3.0 Stick bis zum Ersten Desktop sehen keine 10 Minuten. Dann noch schnell Programme installieren und los geht es. Vielleicht 15 Minuten mit allem und ich kann so weiter machen wie vorher.


----------



## 4B11T (22. Dezember 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



JanJake schrieb:


> Vielleicht 15 Minuten mit allem und ich kann so weiter machen wie vorher.


 und nochmal 30min fürs rätseln um ehemals gespeicherte browserpasswörter


----------



## JanJake (22. Dezember 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



4B11T schrieb:


> und nochmal 30min fürs rätseln um ehemals gespeicherte browserpasswörter



Ah stimmt. Das passiert mir auch immer wieder dann.


----------



## Salatsauce45 (23. Dezember 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Ich meine alles so wiederherzustellen, wie es vor der Installation war, und das kann dauern.
Die reine Win10 Installation hat auch bei mir etwa 10 Minuten gebraucht.


----------



## cap82 (24. Dezember 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Ich habs jetzt so langsam wieder am laufen.
Aber blöde Frage: Warum zeigt mir Task Manager, CPU-Z und Aida nur 4 Kerne an?

EDIT: Erledigt, war die msconfig


----------



## CSOger (24. Dezember 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



Sverre schrieb:


> Rohrzangenversuch....
> 
> .......CPU für Bastler....
> 
> CPU Prozessor Intel Core i7 8700k Tray als DEFEKT  | eBay



Und noch 100 Euro hat er für das Ding bekommen.


----------



## 9maddin9 (24. Dezember 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



CSOger schrieb:


> Und noch 100 Euro hat er für das Ding bekommen.


Wahnsinn, hätte ich nicht gedacht,  dass dieser CPU noch  für eine 3 stellige Zahl verkauft wird.

Gesendet von meinem Samsung Tab S2


----------



## JanJake (24. Dezember 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Glaube kaum das der weg gegangen ist! Guckt euch die gebote an, das ist unter Garantie ein Fake gewesen. 

Sieht man bei ebay bei jeder 2. Auktion inzwischen und gehört wohl zum Guten Ton dazu.


----------



## lustige_Fehlerquelle (24. Dezember 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Das ist der Grund warum ich auf Ebay nichts mehr verkaufe. Wollte meinen i7700k (bei 1,28 Volt stabil auf 4,8GHz betreibbar - delidded und Flüssigmetall unter der Haube) dort auf Ebay verkaufen.
Weil leider nur noch 4 statt 16 Lanes möglich sind was die Graka-Anbindung betrifft (muss beim Abrubbeln des Klebers passiert sein), wollte ich ihn für 100,00 Euro verkaufen UND HABE angegeben, dass
es eine stabile, gute CPU ist, in Spielen selten über 60°C, delidded usw aber auch, dass er nur mehr 4xPCIe Anbindung "kann". Immernoch ein guter Preis wie ich fand - und jetzt kommts, was hab ich als 
erste Nachricht bekommen? FAKE - beschei.. kannst du woanders mit dem Preis..

-da hab ich gemerkt: Ebay? Vergiss es..


----------



## cap82 (24. Dezember 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Hier mal ein Ergebnis meiner bisherigen Versuche:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die max. Temps kommen aus einem Prime Small FFT Lauf, ca. 15Min., Verbrauch laut HWInfo 119,045W max.

Hier noch die Screens der Bios Settigs:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gibt es irgendwelche Vorschläge zur Verbesserung?
Spiele habe ich noch nicht getestet.


----------



## JackTheHero (24. Dezember 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

VID ist uninteressant. Du muss weter unten bei HWinfo nach der Vcore schauen.


----------



## cap82 (24. Dezember 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Gleicher Wert, 1,235V.
Ist allerdings nicht Gamestable.
Hab jetzt auf 1,24V gestellt.
Ich denke, ich bin aber schon nah dran.


----------



## Sverre (24. Dezember 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Versuch mal LLC Mode 6/7...Vcore müsst dann im idle bei 1,32V liegen.

Verbrauch und co kannst du vergessen...
YouTube

LLC
YouTube


----------



## cap82 (24. Dezember 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Laut dem LLC Screenshot aus meinem Post wäre das aber dann eine geringere Einstellung oder?


----------



## butzbert (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Hab das schon mal in einem anderen Beitrag gepostet, das eigentliche Thema läuft da aber mal wieder aus dem Ruder  
Denke das passt ja ganz gut hier rein.



Der CPU Checker vom Ashampoo sagt bei mir Meltdown und Spectre sind sicher. Wundert mich gerade hab noch kein Bios Update gemacht. Am 02.01.2018 hat Asus für das Hero X ein Bios Update gebracht. Das habe ich damals direkt gepatcht. Aber da war doch noch nix bekannt vom Spectre.
Finde auf der Asus Seite keine aktuelleren Bios Patches. Weis jemand ob für das Asus Hero X der 1003 Bios File das Spectre Problem löst ?


----------



## Sverre (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



butzbert schrieb:


> Finde auf der Asus Seite keine aktuelleren Bios Patches. Weis jemand ob für das Asus Hero X der 1003 Bios File das Spectre Problem löst ?



Nein, folgt ab 1004...
Meltdown: ASUS und MSI stellen BIOS-Updates fur Z370-Mainboards bereit - Hardwareluxx


----------



## -Shorty- (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



cap82 schrieb:


> Gleicher Wert, 1,235V.
> Ist allerdings nicht Gamestable.
> Hab jetzt auf 1,24V gestellt.
> Ich denke, ich bin aber schon nah dran.




Glaub ich nicht.  Ich denke da kommen noch einige Millivolt dazu.

Aber kommt letztlich darauf an was man damit anstellt, gibt sicher genügsame Spiele die so laufen. Alles was ich so kenne braucht deutlich mehr Spannung.

Prime 95 26.6 lief  da bereits stabil für 30min, die meisten Games schmieren aber schon nach 10 Minuten ab. Besonders nett in Multiplayermatches.

Um dir mal etwas die Angst zu nehmen, mein 8600k ist pretested + geköpft @ 5,1GHz bei 1,42V. Sind sicher keine Traumwerte aber selbst darauf hab ich 2 Jahre Garantie über Caseking. 
Ich bezweifel dass man solch eine Spannung angeben würde, wenn man damit das eigene Produkt viel zu zeitig, noch im Garantiezeitraum zerstört.



Also übermäßig vorsichtig muss man da jetzt auch nicht herangehen, sofern geköpft.


----------



## butzbert (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



Sverre schrieb:


> Nein, folgt ab 1004...
> Meltdown: ASUS und MSI stellen BIOS-Updates fur Z370-Mainboards bereit - Hardwareluxx



Ok aber komisch das AShampoo anzeigt das mein System gegen Spectre abgesichert ist. 
Wie geht der Test bei euch aus mit dem HeroX?

Hier mal der Link zum Tool:
https://www.ashampoo.com/de/eur/pin/1304/sicherheitssoftware/Ashampoo-Spectre-Meltdown-CPU-Checker


----------



## cap82 (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Glaub ich nicht.  Ich denke da kommen noch einige Millivolt dazu.
> 
> Aber kommt letztlich darauf an was man damit anstellt, gibt sicher genügsame Spiele die so laufen. Alles was ich so kenne braucht deutlich mehr Spannung.
> 
> ...




Meine Spiele sind aktuell:

Arma3
DayZ
BF3+4
The Witcher 3
Rise of theTomb Raider

Ich checks nochmal ingame, dann geb ich bescheid.


----------



## -Shorty- (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Ansonsten sind die 1220 Punkte im Cinebench genau das was zu erwarten ist @5GHz. Passt also schon mal von der Seite. Da meine CPU aber offensichtlich sehr durstig ist, was die Spannung betrifft, läuft der nun auf 4,8Ghz. Wie zu erwarten mit weniger Spannung und noch besseren Temps. Cinebench macht da immernoch ~ 1160 Punkte. In Games machts natürlich so gut wie nix aus, aber zocke auch nur auf WQHD@60Hz. Mag sein, dass es für ein 144Hz Setup notwendig ist (5GhZ), sofern die GPU nicht vorher limitiert...

Nur noch als Ergänzung, kann ja jeder für sich entscheiden. 

PS: Bis vor 1 Monat hatte ich auch noch ne KFA²1070, da wären unsere Systeme fast gleich gewesen. Karte läuft nun beim Kollegen


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Ich habe ein Asus Z-370 F Gaming mit aktuellem BIOS, mit diesem Test bin ich gegen  alles geschützt.

Habe auch Leistungstests gemacht Davor und danach 
Im Schnitt ist ein Leistungsverlust von 3 - 4 % zu verzeichnen
Getestet mit Cinebench, Firestrike; PUBG, Forza 7 und RB6


----------



## cap82 (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Ich habe vergessen, dass ich die LLC zur Sicherheit noch eine Stufe angehoben habe auf "3" (vorher "4").
Gerade nochmal ein Run gemacht: 4.8GHz bei 1,264V Vcore, 1188 Punkte.

Übrigens mit Spectre-Bios..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Shorty- (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Schaut richtig gut aus. 

Viel Spaß damit.


----------



## Wolfgang75 (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



butzbert schrieb:


> Ok aber komisch das AShampoo anzeigt das mein System gegen Spectre abgesichert ist.
> Wie geht der Test bei euch aus mit dem HeroX?
> 
> Hier mal der Link zum Tool:
> Ashampoo(R) Spectre Meltdown CPU Checker - Ubersicht



ASUS X Hero mit Bios 1003 "angeblich" sicher.


----------



## Finnsta (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Für alle Leute die tatsächlich (entgegengesetzt der allgemein vorherrschenden Meinung ) mit dem Gedanken spielen eine Tray-CPU von MF zu bestellen,.. meine ist heute angekommen 

https://i.imgur.com/lGxF74q.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/EB2bwTP.jpg

Fingerabdrücke, verschmierte Oberfläche und eine Einkerbung auf dem IHS... dann doch lieber 25€ mehr bezahlen, gibt ja auch Garantie!


----------



## blautemple (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Kann immer mal passieren, zurück damit und fertig


----------



## cap82 (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Ja, einfach zurück schicken.
Nur schert die Tray's nicht über einen Kamm!

Meine Ergebnisse von 4 Posts weiter oben stammen von einer Tray CPU! Und die war tip top und ohne Makel.


----------



## Kruemel2501 (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Hm bei meinem schauts so aus, ist allerdings nur der I5-8600k auf 4,6 GHZ, hab mich immer schon gefragt wieviel Hyperthreading bringt, aber scheinbar nicht die Welt grübl.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gohrbi (14. Januar 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Hier der Vergleich zum 8700k nach dem Update wegen Spectre & Co


----------



## MDJ (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Da ich mich noch nie damit beschäftigt habe..... mal eine Frage zu dem AVX-Offset, den man im BIOS einstellen kann:
Wie genau funktioniert der, bzw wie skaliert er, wenn man beispielsweise -1 eingeben würde? Würde erstmal das Prinzip verstehen, bevor ich da was eingebe.


----------



## Dagnarus (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



MDJ schrieb:


> Da ich mich noch nie damit beschäftigt habe..... mal eine Frage zu dem AVX-Offset, den man im BIOS einstellen kann:
> Wie genau funktioniert der, bzw wie skaliert er, wenn man beispielsweise -1 eingeben würde? Würde erstmal das Prinzip verstehen, bevor ich da was eingebe.



Ganz einfach. Normalerweise hast du z.B. einen Multiplikator von 45. Heißt deine CPU läuft mit 4500MHz. Stellst du den AVX Offset auf 1 geht die CPU auf 4400MHz. Also einen Multiplikator weniger als Standard. Stellst du den Offset auf 5 läuft die CPU bei AVX auf 4000MHz.


----------



## DARPA (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

SSE Anwendung: Takt = Multi x BCLK
AVX-Anwendung: Takt = (Multi - AVX-Offset) x BCLK

Beispiel: 
BCLK = 100 MHz
Multi = 48
AVX-Offset  = 2

--> SSE = 4.800 MHz und AVX = 4.600 MHz

Da der Eingabewert bereits der negative Offset ist, muss man positive Zahlen eintragen. 
Wäre aber mal interessant zu testen, wenn man ne negative Zahl einträgt (falls das überhaupt geht), ob dann der AVX Takt höher ist als der non-AVX


----------



## MDJ (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Super, vielen Dank euch zwei


----------



## hoff9zu0 (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Würde meinen 8700k gerne undervolten. Empfehlt ihr offset oder adaptive mode? Aktuell habe ich einen offset von - 0.05. Im idle liegen 0.592 volt an und unter last pendelt sich nach kurzer Zeit 1.136 volt. Vorher geht er immer kurz auf ca 1,23 volt.

Temps sind mir für stock immer noch zu warm.. Nach mehreren Stunden Betrieb komme ich im Cinebench auf max 75 Grad.

Irgendwelche verbesserungs Vorschläge?


----------



## Salatsauce45 (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Braucht der 8700K weniger Spannung als der I5? Ist übrigens auch ne tray Version


----------



## butzbert (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Der braucht soviel Saft das er Stabil läuft. Das ist wie beim Auto da wird der Tank auch so oft voll gemacht wie der Motor es braucht


----------



## dgeigerd (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



Gohrbi schrieb:


> Hier der Vergleich zum 8700k nach dem Update wegen Spectre & Co



Ist bei meinem 8700k und gtx1080 auch besser wie zuvor



butzbert schrieb:


> Hab das schon mal in einem anderen Beitrag  gepostet, das eigentliche Thema läuft da aber mal wieder aus dem Ruder
> Denke das passt ja ganz gut hier rein.
> 
> 
> ...



Bei mir war jedoch alles unsicher. Auch nach dem Patch. Auf der Asus Seite hab ich jedoch das aktuelle Bios genommen mit den microcode upates laut Beschreibung.


----------



## dgeigerd (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



Finnsta schrieb:


> Für alle Leute die tatsächlich (entgegengesetzt der allgemein vorherrschenden Meinung ) mit dem Gedanken spielen eine Tray-CPU von MF zu bestellen,.. meine ist heute angekommen
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/lGxF74q.jpg
> https://i.imgur.com/EB2bwTP.jpg
> ...



Rückläufer müssen ja erst gekennzeichnet sein wenns nach der Wiederrufsfrist zurückgeschickt worden ist. Innerhalb dieser Frist kann man die CPU ja prüfen (dazu ist diese Frist da) und das wird dann nicht gekennzeichnet, also könnte die auch als tray verkauft werden.

Allerdings hab ich mal irgendwo gelesen dass die Tray Versionen von den OEM-Herstellern also zum Beispiel TSMC (?) über den Graumarkt verkauft werden. Bitte korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege.


----------



## butzbert (8. Februar 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



dgeigerd schrieb:


> Ist bei meinem 8700k und gtx1080 auch besser wie zuvor
> 
> 
> 
> Bei mir war jedoch alles unsicher. Auch nach dem Patch. Auf der Asus Seite hab ich jedoch das aktuelle Bios genommen mit den microcode upates laut Beschreibung.


 Deine Signatur sagt mir das du kein Hero X hast ???


----------



## dgeigerd (8. Februar 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



butzbert schrieb:


> Deine Signatur sagt mir das du kein Hero X hast ???



Hab auch nie behauptet dass ich eins hätte^^ Ich finds nur komisch dass die asus updates nichts besonderes machen...


----------



## butzbert (10. Februar 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



dgeigerd schrieb:


> Hab auch nie behauptet dass ich eins hätte^^ Ich finds nur komisch dass die asus updates nichts besonderes machen...



Und wieso antwortest du mir bei einer Frage zum HERO X 

Naja wie dem auch sei, haben wir das Problem schon mal aus der Welt


----------



## dgeigerd (12. Februar 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



butzbert schrieb:


> Und wieso antwortest du mir bei einer Frage zum HERO X
> 
> Naja wie dem auch sei, haben wir das Problem schon mal aus der Welt



Wollte dich nur bzgl anderer Asus Boards informieren^^ Vielleicht kann das etwas weiterhelfen. So wars bei mir des öfteren.


----------



## Duvar (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Hat wer zufällig einen Delid Die Mate 2 / Dr Delid?
Hab mir heute den 8700k bestellt  und will da eigentlich nicht mit der Rasierklinge ran...
Die Teile sind leider nicht auf Lager...


----------



## blautemple (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Hab hier noch einen rumfliegen, gegen die Versandkosten kann ich dir den zuschicken.


----------



## Duvar (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Hat jemand zufällig sowas hier? Jonsbo NC-1 Schwarz - Edler RAM-Kuhler mit RGB-Beleuchtung aus schwarz eloxiertem Aluminium | PC-Cooling GmbH
Per Software kann man das wahrscheinlich net steuern oder?


----------



## Duvar (17. Februar 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Mal ne Frage, ich glaub ich hatte Glück beim CPU Lotto. Könnt ihr mir mal sagen, bei wieviel Spannung euer 8700K bei Cinebench nicht mehr abstürzt mit 5GHz allcore Takt?
Meiner packt das mit 1.188-1.2V (1.2V eingestellt im Bios) und ich glaub, dass könnte ein guter Wert sein, würde das aber gerne mal hier verifizieren.

Edit: Habe mal geschaut, wann 5.2GHz durchlaufen und Resultat ist, mit 1.34V. Muss aber noch RAM etc tunen, hab ansonsten so gut wie nix gemacht. Ach ja LLC auf Turbo.
CPU ist noch nicht geköpft und mit billiger WLP noch versehen, deswegen kann ich grad net die 5.3GHz angehen...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## butzbert (18. Februar 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Was soll das bringen wenn dir das einer sagt ??? Du weißt schon das jede CPU ein Duplikat ist oder ?


----------



## Gohrbi (18. Februar 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Duplikat? .... war das nicht Unikat?


----------



## butzbert (18. Februar 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



Gohrbi schrieb:


> Duplikat? .... war das nicht Unikat?



Ja sorry  Hey die Nacht gestern war lang


----------



## Duvar (18. Februar 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Hat sich erledigt, hab im Luxx Forum gesehen, dass einige deutlich bessere haben, welche zB mit 1.152V prime stable (non avx) laufen . Wollte halt wissen, wie es um meine CPU steht, ob ich ins Klo gegriffen hab, oder eine Top CPU bekommen hab. Hoffe nach dem Köpfen kann ich weiter runter mit der Spannung, weil auch das hab ich dort gesehen, dass einige nach dem Köpfen zB von 1.36V auf 1.31V runter gehen konnten bei gleichem Takt.


----------



## butzbert (18. Februar 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Mach du mal


----------



## butzbert (18. Februar 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Du könntest auch einfach mal zum Test deine Lüfterdrehzahl verkleinern und damit die CPU Temperatur nach oben bringen. Ich mach jede Wette der läuft mir der gleichen Vcore Stabil wie zuvor.


----------



## hellm (18. Februar 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Kann mir jemand sagen was ich für Temperaturen mit eine Coffee i7 auf 4,3GHz und der originalen WLP, also ungeköpft, zu erwarten hätte? Am besten noch mit Undervolting? Kühlung wäre mit Wasser.


----------



## butzbert (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



hellm schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen was ich für Temperaturen mit eine Coffee i7 auf 4,3GHz und der originalen WLP, also ungeköpft, zu erwarten hätte? Am besten noch mit Undervolting? Kühlung wäre mit Wasser.



Wofür willst du das jetzt wissen ? Also so langsam versteh ich die Fragen und Sorgen der Leute hier im Forum immer weniger


----------



## Duvar (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



hellm schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen was ich für Temperaturen mit eine Coffee i7 auf 4,3GHz und der originalen WLP, also ungeköpft, zu erwarten hätte? Am besten noch mit Undervolting? Kühlung wäre mit Wasser.



Kann dir sagen beim Cinebench Test wird die CPU, auch ungeköpft und billig Paste, 72°C warm, jedoch in Games unter 60°C @ 5GHz und 1.2V.
Je nach Güte der CPU solltest du natürlich deutlich unter den von mir genannten Werten landen, wenn du zusätzlich noch undervoltest.
Kommt aber natürlich auch auf die Anwendung an.

Edit: Hab mal bissl getestet mit meiner CPU.
4.6GHz laufen unter Last (mehrere CB runs hintereinander) @ 1.068V
4.7@ 1.09V
4.8@ 1.116V
4.9@ 1.152V
5.0@1.2V

@4.6GHz wird die CPU 56°C warm (beim Cinebench) und @ 4K 60Hz merke ich eigentlich keinen Unterschied ob 5GHz oder 4.6GHz beim zocken, drum teste ich mal aktuell 4.6GHz.


----------



## hellm (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



butzbert schrieb:


> Wofür willst du das jetzt wissen ? Also so langsam versteh ich die Fragen und Sorgen der Leute hier im Forum immer weniger


Das muss jetzt nicht unbedingt am Forum hier liegen.. 
Spaß beiseite, natürlich hat die Frage auch einen Hintergrund. Die 4,3GHz waren schon mal ein Hinweis, wird gleich noch klarer werden.



Duvar schrieb:


> Kann dir sagen beim Cinebench Test wird die CPU, auch ungeköpft und billig Paste, 72°C warm, jedoch in Games unter 60°C @ 5GHz und 1.2V.
> Je nach Güte der CPU solltest du natürlich deutlich unter den von mir genannten Werten landen, wenn du zusätzlich noch undervoltest.
> Kommt aber natürlich auch auf die Anwendung an.
> 
> ...


Danke.

Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mir das K zu sparen (und damit auch Kosten für Delidding Tool und Flüssigmetall + n Haufen Arbeit). Wenn man für OC unbedingt noch köpfen sollte, ich bin da echt empfindlich. Wenn wir uns weit von den 70°C entfernen, bekomm ich schon Basteltrieb. Den kann ich kaum unterdrücken wenns was sinnvolles zu bessern gibt, wills aber gar nicht soweit kommen lassen.

Aber bisher nur angedacht.. von der Leistung her taugt mir eigentlich mein i7 3770K mit 4,5GHz noch gut, ich schätze ich hätte keinerlei Probleme mit 4,3GHz Coffee +2 Kerne. Aber unter i7 will ich dann doch nicht aufrüsten, und ein neues Mainboard ist aus vielerlei Gründen mal wieder nötig.
Hab "nur" eine 1070Ti, die da wohl noch bisl länger ihren Dienst tut, auch nach Geforce Next (immer eher so die 60/70er Leistungklasse). High-FPS Gamer bin ich auch nicht. Also wenn ich dann die 16% mehr Takt auf die 5GHz merken würde, ist die Kiste wahrscheinlich auch schon alt denke ich mir..


----------



## butzbert (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



hellm schrieb:


> Das muss jetzt nicht unbedingt am Forum hier liegen..
> Spaß beiseite, natürlich hat die Frage auch einen Hintergrund. Die 4,3GHz waren schon mal ein Hinweis, wird gleich noch klarer werden.
> 
> 
> ...



Mal eine Frage an dich.

Wenn in deinem Bordbuch vom PKW steht das eine Wassertemperatur von 80-95 Grad im Sollbereich ist. Fährst du dann auch in die Werkstatt und lässt dir einen größeren Kühler einbauen?


Wenn Intel eine Tjmax von 100 Grad bei Coffe angibt wo ist das Problem, wenn das Teil zwischen 70 bis 80 Grad hat.


----------



## hellm (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



butzbert schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage an dich.
> 
> Wenn in deinem Bordbuch vom PKW steht das eine Wassertemperatur von 80-95 Grad im Sollbereich ist. Fährst du dann auch in die Werkstatt und lässt dir einen größeren Kühler einbauen?
> 
> Wenn Intel eine Tjmax von 100 Grad bei Coffe angibt wo ist das Problem, wenn das Teil zwischen 70 bis 80 Grad hat.



Danke für deinen sehr hilfreichen Kommentar. Vielleicht hörst du mal auf  hier Leute gleich anzupöbeln weil du nicht gleich begriffen hast worauf eine  konkrete Frage abziehlt. Meine Antwort auf deinen ersten Kommentar  wirst du schon verdauen müssen, etwas Humor tut jedem gut.

Übrigens  habe ich durchaus den Bildungshintergrund um dir erzählen zu können  warum ich geringere Temperaturen bevorzuge. Oder wer solche  "Sollbereiche" festlegt, und wie das passiert. Ich weiß sehr gut wie belastbar dotiertes Silizium in etwa ist, und was da im Material genau passiert wenn die Temperatur steigt. Du kannst nicht einfach  so jeden überfahren, nur weil du anderer Meinung bist. Und nein, ich rieche da keine sterbenden CPU's. Ich habe mit keinem Wort erwähnt das ich ein konkretes Problem mit der Temperatur habe, das hast du einfach mal so interpretiert. Ich wollte nur ausdrücken, dass die Möglichkeit der  Verbesserung meinen Basteltrieb fördern würde, und ich diesem eigentlich  nie widerstehn kann.
Könnte auch einfach meinen persönlichen Präferenzen entspringen, niemand muss hier nach Problemen oder Sorgen suchen. So einfach ist das. Ich hab hier auch nicht gepostet um meine Kunde zu verbreiten, sondern um über Hardware zu quatschen.


----------



## butzbert (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Verdaue ich bestens keine Sorge 

Was hat eine Gegenfrage mit anpöbeln zu tun ? 
Bin übrigens auch hier um einfach über Hardware zu quatschen.

Es passt halt nicht zusammen wenn man über OC nachdenkt und bei 70 Grad Angst um seine CPU hat.


----------



## hellm (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Ok, vielleicht rieche ich hier schon hinter jeder Ecke einen Schaffe. Sorry. 

Nope, auf OC könnte ich wohl verzichten, das ist der Grundgedanke. Wenn ich aber den 8700 auch köpfen "muss" kauf ich gleich den K, weil dann will ich auch takten. Das angesprochene "muss" kann natürlich nur mein verdammter Basteltrieb beurteilen, und nahe der 80°C kann sich der schon zu Wort melden. Über 80°C auf jeden Fall.

Wenn der 8700 allerdings nur 60°C unter prime mit avx wird, wenn man ihn ordentlich undervolted und ne gute Kühlung (Wasser) hat, ja, dann nehm ich den bequemen Weg. Mein Basteltrieb meldet sich nicht wenn kein OC möglich, und die Temps sehr gering sind. Die Leistung dürfte ja reichen..
Sonst lass ich meinen PC einfach nicht in Ruhe..


----------



## butzbert (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Du musst halt gar keinen köpfen das macht doch wirklich nur Sinn, wenn du die Vcore so weit angehoben hast das du es ohne Köpfen nicht mehr gekühlt bekommst.
Meiner läuft 4,9 GHZ All Core und hat beim Spielen nie Spannungspitzen von 80 Grad. Im Durchschnitt um die 60 Grad oder so. 
Bei Prime weiß ich nicht mehr so genau glaub nach 2 Stunden war da mal ne Spitze von um die 85 Grad oder so aber Durchschnitt nur um die 74 Grad.


----------



## hellm (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Na, das ist doch mal ne Information. Die ich jetzt nicht brauchen kann.. 

Super, und ich war mir schon sicher das ich das K nicht bezahlen will.. ich meine das ist doch eine völlig overpowerd CPU für mich.. wie gesagt, meist Mittelklasse, Polaris 10, G_106 waren meine letzten GPU's. Eigentlich nur wegen des Mining-Wahn auf ne 1070Ti umgestiegen. Macht aber schon auch Sinn, denn lange wird mein FullHD Panel nicht überleben wenn es zahlreichere AMVAx Panels mit WQHD gibt..

Ich glaub ich will den non-K irgendwie. Weil eigentlich ein i5 8600K auch reichen würde, zumindest was das Zocken betrifft. Aber natürlich doof wenn ich hinterher ein Gesicht ziehe..


----------



## butzbert (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Glaub nicht das du was falsches machst wenn du ohne K nimmst. Der Flaschenhals ich sowieso immer die Grakka. Denke auch ohne K wirst du ein paar Jahre Spaß an der CPU haben. Wahrscheinlich rüsten wir wieder zur gleichen Zeit auf


----------



## NotAnExit (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



Duvar schrieb:


> 4.6GHz laufen unter Last (mehrere CB runs hintereinander) @ 1.068V
> 4.7@ 1.09V
> 4.8@ 1.116V
> 4.9@ 1.152V
> 5.0@1.2V



Ich bin ja noch ein CL-Neuling, aber für mich sehen diese Vcore-Werte richtig gut aus!


----------



## hellm (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



butzbert schrieb:


> Glaub nicht das du was falsches machst wenn du  ohne K nimmst. Der Flaschenhals ich sowieso immer die Grakka. Denke auch  ohne K wirst du ein paar Jahre Spaß an der CPU haben. Wahrscheinlich  rüsten wir wieder zur gleichen Zeit auf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja, hab gerade gelesen das auch bei Coffee schneller Speicher nicht zu verachten sein soll. Und hab mir vor einiger Zeit immerhin noch ddr4-3000 cl15 dual rank sichern können. Ich denke das passt mit einem non-K gut zusammen und macht eine gute Spielekiste die evtl noch ein paar xx70Ti Karten verträgt. Bin gerade auf den Geschmack gekommen. 

Danke, ich glaube ich bestell gleich morgen früh. Dann brauche ich auch kein allzu großes VRM, Hauptsache Qualität. Hab da eine Asus TUF Z370-Plus Gaming im Auge, ich denke auch damit fahre ich ganz gut. Das Bling-Bling gefällt mir vielleicht auch, aber sonst scheints ganz gut zu sein. Solange die Mosfets auch das halten was Asus bei TUF verspricht..


----------



## butzbert (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Was machen die preislich im Moment ?


----------



## hellm (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



butzbert schrieb:


> Was machen die preislich im Moment ?


Naja, "einiger Zeit" war übertreiben, vor nem Monat etwa schon 199€ mit Versand im Angebot gezahlt, 16GB. Doppelt soviel wie ich für meine 16GB DDR3 gezahlt habe.

Crucial Ballistix Elite DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3000, CL15-16-16
..derzeit nirgends lieferbar. Bei Alternate  in 15 Tagen für 239€..


----------



## Duvar (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



NotAnExit schrieb:


> Ich bin ja noch ein CL-Neuling, aber für mich sehen diese Vcore-Werte richtig gut aus!



Dann schau dir mal die Werte hier an, welche die bei Prime erreichen [Sammelthread] Intel Coffee Lake-S (Sockel 1151) OC-Ergebnis-Thread! KEIN Quatschthread! - Seite 15
Seite 1 haste da viele Infos. Der Yoshimura hat selbe Batch wie ich, aber scheinbar eine deutlich bessere CPU, wobei er kühlt mit Wasser + geköpft, da sollte bei mir eventuell noch bissl was gehen, 
weil je kühler desto höhere Taktraten bzw geringere Spannungen sollten möglich sein.
Dennoch sind 5GHz @ 1.152V bei Prime schon net ohne (non AVX), oder 5.2GHz bei 1.248V.
Meine CPU gehört wohl zu den guten bzw oberen 10% würde ich mal schätzen, aber seine gehört sicherlich zu den oberen 1%.
Bin aber dennoch sehr zufrieden, weil bei CPUs hatte ich sonst immer Pech, aber dieses mal echt Glück gehabt bei GPU und CPU.


----------



## butzbert (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Das sind sehr gute Werte kann meine Gurke von träumen.  Würden den Thread aber nicht zu viel Aufmerksamkeit schenken. Was für manche Prime Stable ist steht auf einen ganz anderen Blatt.
Da währen ein paar Screenshots schon hilfreicher. 

Aber kannst du sehr zufrieden sein mit deiner CPU!


----------



## Duvar (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Dort sind doch genug Screenshots und Beweise, ansonsten kommste net in die Liste dort.
Auf jeden Fall gibt es schon echt gute Perlen dort. 5GHz @ 1.152V sind derzeit das Beste.


----------



## butzbert (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Wenn du deinen wirklich noch köpfen willst. Mach mal bitte ein Vorher Nachher Test.
Was ich bis jetzt in Foren gelesen habe, dürfte sich der Takt bei gleicher Spannung nicht erhöhen lassen. 
Das müsste sich dann ja auch zwischen einer guten und einer schlechten Kühlung verändern. 

Als ich von meinen Noctua auf eine WaKü umgestiegen bin. Hat sich daran nix verändert. Ich konnte 100 MHZ mehr gehen mit guten Temps aber musste auch die Spannung anheben. War bei meinen Haswell so, für den 8700K kann da nicht vergleichen.


----------



## Duvar (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Der hier zB hat durchs Köpfen seine Spannung ein Tick senken können [Sammelthread] Intel Coffee Lake-S (Sockel 1151) OC-Ergebnis-Thread! KEIN Quatschthread! - Seite 13
Es wird nicht viel sein, aber bissl was könnte drin sein, je nach dem wie hart man am Limit optimiert hat.
Wenn ich jetzt zB von 90°C auf kp 50°C  droppe durch Köpfen + verbesserte Kühlung / kühlere Umgebungstemp, könnte der Sprung höher sein und dann sind ggf auch mal 100MHz mehr drin bei gleicher Spannung.


----------



## butzbert (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Ok das währe eine geringere Spannung von 0.016 wenn du Funkflix meinst.
Das sehe ich als ne Abweichung an 

Aber kannst ja mal dein Ergebniss später präsentieren. Würd mich auf jeden Fall interessieren.


----------



## 4B11T (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



Duvar schrieb:


> Edit: Hab mal bissl getestet mit meiner CPU.
> 4.6GHz laufen unter Last (mehrere CB runs hintereinander) @ 1.068V
> 4.7@ 1.09V
> 4.8@ 1.116V
> ...



Hierzu sei noch gesagt, dass der 8700K bei undervolting extrem CB und gaming stable ist, ich komme auf ähnliche Werte (wie man anfangs des Sammelthreads auch findet). Sobald man aber richtig Anwendungslast drauf gibt, d.h. Prime Blend Test, muss man nochmal +0,1v drauf geben bzw, für Prime Small FFTs sogar +0,15v. Ich wollte das auch erst nicht so richtig wahrhaben, da die Kiste bis auf Extrem-Benchmarking auch mit den niedrigen Spannungen Rockstable war und maximal ein WHEA Error kam, aber keinerlei Crashes oder Bluescreens etc.

Am Ende bin ich aber auch bei den nicht unüblichen 1,3v @ 5,0GHz gelandet, ich möchte einfach sichergehen, dass nicht im entscheidenden Moment beim Gaming die Kiste doch mal abschmiert, denn das passiert immer dann, wenn man es nicht braucht.


----------



## hellm (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Kenn ich von meiner Ivy Bridge. Danke für die Infos (an alle), jetzt weiß ich was ich in etwa erwarten kann. Ich setze übrigens auch lieber auf Stabilität als die letzten paar Prozent Leistung. Scheint sinnvoll.

Das K spar ich mir und der Heatspreader bleibt auch drauf, selbst bei schlechtem Losglück.


----------



## butzbert (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



hellm schrieb:


> Kenn ich von meiner Ivy Bridge. Danke für die Infos (an alle), jetzt weiß ich was ich in etwa erwarten kann. Ich setze übrigens auch lieber auf Stabilität als die letzten paar Prozent Leistung. Scheint sinnvoll.
> 
> Das K spar ich mir und der Heatspreader bleibt auch drauf, selbst bei schlechtem Losglück.



Das klingt nach Vernünftig.

Muss halt jeder für sich selber entscheiden. Entweder 100-200 MHZ mehr dafür keine Garantie mehr und die Gefahr das man die CPU zerstört.

Oder halt Garantie und mit einen geringeren Takt Leben.


----------



## Duvar (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



butzbert schrieb:


> Ok das währe eine geringere Spannung von 0.016 wenn du Funkflix meinst.
> Das sehe ich als ne Abweichung an
> 
> Aber kannst ja mal dein Ergebniss später präsentieren. Würd mich auf jeden Fall interessieren.



Wollte eigentlich den post hier verfassen, hab mich im Thread geirrt^^ http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...fen-voellig-ueberbewertet-17.html#post9262187

Edit: Hier mal für dich getestet butzbert, ob man mit geringeren Temps, bei gleichbleibendem Takt, geringere Spannungen anlegen kann, vorher war das Folgende unmöglich.

Dachte mache mal zunächst einen etwas größeren Schritt als der Funflix. Also runter von 1.2V auf 1.176V:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab ehrlich gesagt nicht damit gerechnet, dass das läuft ohne abzustürzen, weil ich echt am Limit eingestellt hatte die Profile.

Hab anschließend gesagt, alles klar, den nächsten Schritt packe ich auf keinen Fall, aber denkste:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nun war ich baff und traute mich schon kaum an den nächsten step, weil wenn das läuft, fress ich nen Besen dachte ich mir:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



War echt kaum zu glauben, hatte aber nun Blut geleckt und wollte mehr, also runter auf 1.14V, aber leider bei der Hälfte des runs Blue Screen 

Wie dem auch sei, bin jetzt überaus zufrieden und schaue mal wie das im Alltag läuft, lasse grad 5GHz @ 1.164 laufen vorerst, also ein step über dem Limit, hoffe dieses Pölsterchen reicht erstmal.
Habe übrigens Conductonaut unter dem HS genutzt und Kryonaut drüber. Zugeklebt habe ich das Ganze nicht, laut Gamernexus sind so bessere Temps drin, wenn man das Silikon abkratzt und keines mehr verwendet, zusätzlich muss man nicht nur auf dem "Die" Flüssigmetall dünn auftragen, sondern auch unter dem HS und oben drüber halt Kryonaut.
Liquid metal auf dem HS wäre mir zu messy...


----------



## Gohrbi (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Ich scheine etwas falsch zu machen ..... wenn ich die CPU auf "normal" stehen habe, dann Bild 1.
Bei "turbo 4,5" .... Bild 2
Bei "Turbo 4,7" Bild 3
Einstellen im UEFI ohne was anderes zu ändern. Warum ist bei Prime 95 die Spannung so hoch?


----------



## NotAnExit (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Das ist nicht die Vcore, was du ausliest, sondern die VID. 

Die VID bei Intel-CPUs - Mythos oder Stunde der Wahrheit?


----------



## butzbert (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



Duvar schrieb:


> Wollte eigentlich den post hier verfassen, hab mich im Thread geirrt^^ http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...fen-voellig-ueberbewertet-17.html#post9262187
> 
> Edit: Hier mal für dich getestet butzbert, ob man mit geringeren Temps, bei gleichbleibendem Takt, geringere Spannungen anlegen kann, vorher war das Folgende unmöglich.
> 
> ...



Cinebench ist ja ganz gut für die ersten schnellen Test. Aber finde da sollte schon Prime mal wenigstens 1 Stunde fehlerfrei laufen. Hast das jetzt nur mit Cinebench getestet?

Wenn du keine Identischen Test vor dem Köpfen gemacht hast. Dann können wir jetzt sowieso nicht richtig vergleichen.


----------



## hellm (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Naja, ich finde prime ja ganz nett. Aber mein Ivy läuft da auch stundenlang völlig stabil, wenn ich aber dann die falsche Anwendung am laufen hab, gibt WHEA's und Blue Screens.
Also lass ich prime halt mal laufen, damit ich in etwa weiß wo die Reise  hingeht. Aber stabil.. da musste immer mehr Vcore her. Auch wenns weh tut.

Ich glaub bei Toms haben se nen guten Artikel darüber.. gar noch nicht zu Ende gelesen, also sag ich mal nix drüber..
Stresstests im Detail: CPU und Gesamtsystem richtig testen (Tutorial - Teil2)

Mein non-K 8700 ist nun unterwegs, wird wohl moin schon da sein, aber bis ich die Kiste umgerüstet hab wirds bestimmt WE. Ich werd mich dann mal in Undervolting üben, aber ans Minimum werd ich eh nicht gehn. Aber wissen wo das etwa liegt will ich natürlich schon.


----------



## Duvar (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



butzbert schrieb:


> Cinebench ist ja ganz gut für die ersten schnellen Test. Aber finde da sollte schon Prime mal wenigstens 1 Stunde fehlerfrei laufen. Hast das jetzt nur mit Cinebench getestet?
> 
> Wenn du keine Identischen Test vor dem Köpfen gemacht hast. Dann können wir jetzt sowieso nicht richtig vergleichen.



Jo hab 6-7 mal CB schnell hintereinander laufen lassen, nur das war vor dem Köpfen mit den Spannungen nicht möglich. Bin kein Freund von  prime, habe noch paar games gezockt und bis jetzt läuft es. Sicherlich würde prime nach mehr Spannung verlangen, nur wieso sollte ich das tun wenn im Alltag alles problemlos läuft. Hab mal alle meine Profile getestet und bei allen konnte ich etwas runter mit der Spannung. Passt auf jeden Fall, bin soweit zufrieden. 
Werde das Ganze jetzt mal einige Tage testen.


----------



## 4B11T (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



Duvar schrieb:


> Sicherlich würde prime nach mehr Spannung verlangen, nur wieso sollte ich das tun wenn im Alltag alles problemlos läuft. Hab mal alle meine Profile getestet und bei allen konnte ich etwas runter mit der Spannung.



Wir sprechen uns in einem halben Jahr nochmal, wenn du deine CPU auch Richtung 1,3v bei 5,0GHz eingestellt hast. Bei mir war es genauso: "toll CB läuft sauber durch, beim zocken läuft auch alles rund, warum über 1,2v gehen?" Äm... nein, das wäre leider zu schön um wahr zu sein, aber das hat keinen Sinn dich da von außen her überzeugen zu wollen. Das muss von dir selbst kommen und das wird es auch, wenn völlig unerwartet und unbegründet mal ein BSOD kommt, genau dann wenn du seit 1h nicht mehr gespeichert hast oder in einem Multiplayer Game dein Team verkackt weil du gecrashed bist...


----------



## butzbert (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Ich würde mir echt mal wünschen das die PC Games Hardware dazu einen Test macht. Sowas muss unter vernünftigen Testbedingungen gemacht werden. Zirka gleichen Raumtemperaturen usw. aber dass würden die Jungs schon richtig machen. So lange das jeder nach seinen eigenen Kriterien macht sind das doch keine Testergebnisse alles schwammig ohne Ende.

Sorry aber Cinebench ist ein tolles Tool aber damit kannst null sagen ob die CPU stabil läuft.
Sagen alle guten OC Leute und hab es selber auch so festgestellt.

Hänge mal ein Screenshot an, die Einstellungen empfiehlt der 8auer angeblich von der CPU Auslastung wie das Cinebench macht.


----------



## Duvar (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Hier ist das ein guter OCer? YouTube
Bis jetzt kein Bluescreen oder dergleichen gekommen und selbst wenn es mal einmal passiert, wäre es doch kein Thema, dann würde ich halt ein minimalen Schritt höher gehen bei der Spannung.
Ein Bluescreen ist ja jetzt kein Weltuntergang, Prime kannste in die Tonne klopfen^^

Edit: Hier mal dennoch ein 20min run mit deinen Settings:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## butzbert (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Was sagt uns jetzt dein Test oder das Video aus. Zur Frage kann ich den Takt erhöhen bei gleicher Spannung durch das köpfen 

Erklär mir das bitte mal ???


----------



## Duvar (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Kann ja jetzt teilweise deutlich weniger Spannung drauf geben bei selbem Takt, so hatte  ich es ja geschrieben paar Seiten zuvor. Also dank der nun besseren Kühlung ist das mir nun gelungen. Das Video zeigt nur einen Top overclocker der mit Cinebench testet. Natürlich wenn man es rockstable haben will, müsste man auch zu anderen Tools greifen. Verstehe nicht deine leicht aggressiv rüber kommenden Aussagen. Ich kann ja nix dafür das du ne Gurke bekommen hast, falls es deswegen ist. Vorher lief cinebench ja nur mit 1.2V bei mir @ 5GHz...


----------



## blautemple (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Die Sticheleien kann ich auch nicht nachvollziehen. Es muss ja jeder selbst entscheiden wann das System für einen selbst "stabil genug" ist. 
Ich persönlich will es absolut Rockstable haben, dementsprechend teste ich eben ca 15 runs mit Linx, wenn das läuft, läuft wirklich alles.


----------



## 4B11T (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Mann sollte die Qualität einer CPU nicht anhand der für CB notwendigen Spannung beurteilen und sich dann nicht mit anderen Vergleichen, die einen anderen Maßstab setzten.

unter 1.2v CB stable ist zweifelsfrei gut, aber da könnten hier viele vergleichbare Werte liefern, die für den Dailybetrieb 1.3v fahren. Ich habe z.b. keine AVX Taktreduzierung eingestellt, klar brauche ich dann mehr Spannung um auch in AVX Anwendungen die 5GHz fahren zu können. Wenn jemand in AVX auf 4,7 runterfahren lässt (vermute ich anhand der Screenshots, da dort 4,7 als Min Takt steht) spart man sich natürlich Spannung.


----------



## Duvar (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Also ich bin soweit zufrieden, hab keine Lust stundenlang oder gar 24h Prime laufen zu lassen.
Solange meine Anwendungen ohne Probleme laufen (bissl zocken/surfen/Vids gucken), sehe ich es nicht ein deutlich mehr Spannung drauf zu jagen, nur weil Prime (AVX) deutlich mehr Spannung abverlangt.
CB läuft+meine Games etc laufen, von dem her passt das, mag natürlich jeder anders sehen, jeder halt wie er mag.
Wie dem auch sei, CB läuft übrigens @ 5.2GHz stabil mit 1.272V (mache immer schnell mehrere runs hintereinander). 
Max Temp dabei ~60°C, hatte vor dem köpfen 91°C erreicht, aber glaub da lief das Ganze mit 1.344V, was anscheinend too much waren. (wobei es ungeköpft net lief mit weniger Spannung soweit ich mich entsinne).

Edit: Also um 5.3GHz stabil durch mehrere CB runs zu bekommen, braucht man echt schon viel Spannung, da will die CPU schon 1.368V sehen, damit sie nicht abschmiert.
Wären also fast schon 100mV mehr, bedeutet also, bei 5.2GHz  stoße ich an eine dicke Wand und der nächste Sprung verlangt einfach zu viel Spannung.
Die VRMs erreichen nach mehreren runs @ 5.3GHz 72°C. Auch die Kerntemps liegen knapp über 70°C hierbei.

Edit 2: Hier falls ihr noch 5°C extra wollt YouTube
Sagt mal dem 8auer er soll die Teile anfertigen lassen und für 20€ verkaufen bei CK^^


----------



## 4B11T (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

für 5,3GHz brauche ich schon 1,405v für ein stabil laufendes CB, an ein stabiles Prime ist da aber nicht mehr zu denken. Vielleich ginge es sogar noch etwas nach unten wenn ich Pumpe und Lüfter der AiO vom Silentprofil auf alles 100% stelle. Aber das ist Käse, 5,0GHz sind eine angenehme Zahl.

5,4 gehen auch noch irgendwie, aber für alles oberhalb der 1,4v ist mir meine CPU zu schade, da habe ich nicht mehr länger rumexperimentiert^^ Ich werde nochmal das neuste BIOS testen, da gibt es auch durchaus positive Erfahrungsberichte, was OCbarkeit angeht.


----------



## Duvar (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

4.7GHz laufen wohl mit 1.08V und da ich @ 4K zocke, könnte ich es eigentlich dabei belassen, was ich aber net verstehe ist, dass mein RAM, welcher auf dem MSI Board mit dem Ryzen 1700 auf 3066MHz CL16 lief, auf diesem Board net mal mit 2933MHz hochfährt.
Für dieses Board kümmern sich leider net so viele, wie ums Asus Hero Board. Hinsichtlich dessen wäre das Hero sogar vllt besser gewesen, nur gefällt mir die Beleuchtung bzw das Aorus Board optisch besser 
Aber selbst die 2666MHz CL16 (Dual Rank) werden wohl @ 4K reichen bzw wird es sicherlich kaum einen messbaren Unterschied geben in Games.


----------



## hellm (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Über 4,8GHz skaliert Coffee auch nicht mehr gut, ab 5GHz wirds quatsch.
Ubertaktung, Leistungsaufnahme, Temperaturen - Mehr Kerne furs Volk: Coffee Lake-S mit Intel Core i7-8700K und Core i7 8700 im Test


----------



## 4B11T (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



hellm schrieb:


> Über 4,8GHz skaliert Coffee auch nicht mehr gut, ab 5GHz wirds quatsch.
> Ubertaktung, Leistungsaufnahme, Temperaturen - Mehr Kerne furs Volk: Coffee Lake-S mit Intel Core i7-8700K und Core i7 8700 im Test



Die haben was falsch eingestellt im Power management oder was weiß ich, bei mir skalliert das nicht mehr so krass hoch, aber es werden definitiv mehr cb

5,0 1636cb

5,2  1687cb
5,3  1710cb


----------



## Duvar (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Mein max Score beim Cinebench waren 1741 @ 5.3GHz und RAM auf wieder 3066 CL16, zum Glück läuft das wieder...
Sollte etwas schneller sein als mein auf glaub 4GHz übertakteter Ryzen 1700, also selbst Multicore nun schneller, Singlecore brauch ich ja net zu erwähnen


----------



## 4B11T (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Mein 1800X schaffte auf 4125MHz exakt 1800 Punkte im Multi CB test, also da fehlt noch ein kleines bisschen.


----------



## Duvar (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Mein 1700 hat leider keine 4GHz gepackt^^
Bei rund 3.9GHz war Feierabend. Meinen 1700 OC hab ich auf jeden Fall knapp geknackt.
Davor mein 4770K mit der Brechstange nur 4.7GHz erreicht, davor der i5 3570K auch net so pralle...
Endlich mal ein glücklicheres Händchen bei einer CPU


----------



## NotAnExit (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Als ich damals meinen 2600K übertaktet habe, waren 20 min. Prime überhaupt nix. Da gings dann über Nacht. Danach noch Burntest über Stunden. Und dann kam der Alltag, wenn´s dann über Wochen lief, konnte man es schon rockstable nennen. Aber zugegeben, als ich den 2600K zuletzt auf 4800 getaktet habe, habe ich gar kein Prime mehr genutzt. Ich wußte eine grobe Richtung, da die 4600 damals ausgelotet waren. Mehrere Wochen/Monate AC:Origins, Wildlands und Lightroom, kein BSOD, also war es für mich stabil. Hab dann durch Zufall sogar den Sweetspot gefunden, als ich um 0,01V runter bin. Direkt nen blauen. Wieder hoch - stabil wie vorher.

Den 8700K undervolte ich momentan, ohne prime. Einfach im Alltag. Bin aber noch unschlüssig, ich denke, dass ich wieder Prime nutzen werde, wenn die Spannung einen gewissen Wert unterschreitet.


----------



## Duvar (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Ich tu mir den Krampf net an, habs jetzt nur butzbert zur liebe 20 min getan. 
6-7 mal direkt hintereinander CB, dann noch per Games testen und wenns ohne Probleme läuft belasse ich es dabei, falls ich irgendwann mal einen blauen bekomme in einem Game, dann gibt es halt +10mV oben drauf und gut ist.
Manche tun ja so, als ob ein blauer ein Weltuntergang wäre, im Luxx schreibte wer, der machts Primestable und dann haut der noch als zusätzliches Polster +30mV oben drauf, 
weil er es vorher ja nicht gemacht hat vor Jahren und irgendwann nach 2 Jahren soll ihm Project Cars mal abgestürzt sein.

Deswegen geht er jetzt diesen Weg, obwohl er 2 Jahre ohne Probs gezockt / gearbeitet hat, war der Project Cars Dämpfer so hart, dass er zu solchen Mitteln nun greift...
Meint, einmal eingestellt und gut ist, mich persönlich stört es nicht, wenn der Rechner mal abschmiert, dann wird halt 2 Sek wieder angepasst, sehe es nicht ein, über Jahre deutlich mehr Spannung drauf zu geben, 
weil es ja sein könnte, dass nach paar Jahren ein Game kommt und es abstürzen kann...


----------



## NotAnExit (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



Duvar schrieb:


> 6-7 mal direkt hintereinander CB, dann noch per Games testen und wenns ohne Probleme läuft belasse ich es dabei, falls ich irgendwann mal einen blauen bekomme in einem Game, dann gibt es halt +10mV oben drauf und gut ist.



Das war ja genau meine Methode für die 4800 beim 2600K und eben jetzt beim UV des 8700K. Ich verstehe dich schon.

Klar, man lebt eben irgendwo mit einem Restrisiko - Absturz und nicht gespeichert, Absturz bei der Datensicherung, Rechner explodiert (also so wie es momentan bei mir läuft, würde mich das nicht mal wundern ).


----------



## butzbert (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



Duvar schrieb:


> Ich tu mir den Krampf net an, habs jetzt nur butzbert zur liebe 20 min getan.
> 6-7 mal direkt hintereinander CB, dann noch per Games testen und wenns ohne Probleme läuft belasse ich es dabei, falls ich irgendwann mal einen blauen bekomme in einem Game, dann gibt es halt +10mV oben drauf und gut ist.
> Manche tun ja so, als ob ein blauer ein Weltuntergang wäre, im Luxx schreibte wer, der machts Primestable und dann haut der noch als zusätzliches Polster +30mV oben drauf,
> weil er es vorher ja nicht gemacht hat vor Jahren und irgendwann nach 2 Jahren soll ihm Project Cars mal abgestürzt sein.
> ...



Das Problem was ich an der Sache habe ist, dass man mit Cinebench jetzt nicht wirklich testen kann ob das Köpfen bei gleicher Spannung eine Takt Anhebung bringt.

CB ist da einfach zu ungenau was die Stabilität angeht. Wenn so ein System CB Stable ist kann das locker 0.050 Volt Schwankung oder mehr zu Prime Stable sein. Das ist meine Erfahrung dazu ich habe auch kein Bock meinen Rechner 12 Stunden im Prime laufen zu lassen. Es geht mir auch nicht darum dir erzählen zu wollen wie du dein System einstellen sollst. Ist vollkommen OK und kann man auch so machen wie du ist doch gar keine Frage.

Nur wie du jetzt das ganze getestet hast ist die Messtoleranz einfach zu ungenau. Da kann man nicht sagen das Köpfen hat mir so viel Taktanhebung bei gleicher Spannung gebracht. Das hätte man Super mit Prime testen können es hätte ja jeweils eine Testphase von 1 Stunde vor und nach Köpfen gereicht. Mit Prime kannst du deine CPU Super auf 0.005 Volt einstellen da werden dir doch sofort kleine Fehler angezeigt. Mir ist schon klar, dass man bei geringer Spannung vielleicht nie einen Bluescreen bekommt.

Ich bin auch fest davon überzeugt das man durch die verbesserte Wärmeabfuhr nicht Takt Spannungsverhältnis verbessert. Das Köpfen macht für mich persönlich nur Sinn, wenn ich bereit bin meine CPU mit einer hohen Spannung dauerhaft zu betreiben. Dann profitiere ich von einer verbesserten Wärmeabfuhr und kann meinen Takt zu einer ungeköpften CPU anheben. 

Ich betreibe meinen 8700K mit 1,328 Volt und ich habe Super Temperaturen alles TOP.
Manche Köpfen hier ihre CPU und betreiben die dauerhaft unter 1.20 Volt und freuen sich das die CPU 40 Grad hat. Sorry jeder kann das so machen wie er mag ist vollkommen OK. Aber ich finde echt keinen Sinn dahinter meine 3 Jahre Garantie zu zerstören nur, weil da eine andere Zahl steht die vollkommen egal ist.


----------



## hellm (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Ich glaube schon das die Temperatur durchaus Einfluss hat, da die Bandlücke bei 100°C schon deutlich geringer ist als bei sagen wir 40°C. Bei 10-20°C Unterschied ist der Effekt natürlich nicht so deutlich, und es kommt dann auch noch auf die Architektur an. Also komplexere Sachen..

Am oberen Ende kann es sogar deutliche Verbesserung bringen, schon alleine die Wärmeabfuhr aufzubohren. Dann heizt der Chip intern schon so auf, das auch eine weitere Anhebung der Spannung nix mehr bringt. Hab ich bei meiner alten RX480 gemerkt, 1250mV für 1430MHz Maximal unter Luftkühlung, alles darüber war unmöglich. Mit Wasser waren für 1430MHz nur noch 1225mV nötig, das Ende erst bei >1,33V und 1500MHz erreicht.


----------



## Duvar (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Habe mal einige Verbrauchsmessungen gemacht, aber zunächst erstmal ein Vergleichskandidat und zwar meinen alten Ryzen 7 1700.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/prozessoren/470191-sammelthread-amd-ryzen-136.html#post8766301
Dessen Verbrauchswerte inkl. der Spannungen, könnt ihr in dem oben verlinkten Thread lesen.

Nun zum 8700k:

Bei allen Profilen läuft der RAM @ 2933MHz mit 1.35V. Core Voltages sind allesamt fixed.

P1 (Profil 1): 4.7GHz @ 1.090V
Idle Verbrauch: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Last Cinebench:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




P2: 4.8GHz @ 1.116V
Idle Verbrauch:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Last Cinebench:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




P3: 4.9GHz @ 1.140V
Idle Verbrauch:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Last Cinebench:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




P4: 5GHz @ 1.176V
Idle Verbrauch:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Last Cinebench:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




P5: 5.2GHz @ 1.272V
Idle Verbrauch:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Last Cinebench:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hmm welches Profil wohl mein Favorit wird? Was würdet ihr wählen?


----------



## 4B11T (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

An dem niedrigen Cinebench Verbauch sieht man auch schön wie wenig Last CB auf die CPU erzeugt...

hier mal mein idle Verbrauch (einige Hintergrundprogramme laufen, daher vielleicht ein paar Watt mehr, aber durchaus vergleichbar zu deinem Idle Verbrauch):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich denke die CPU liegt hier bei ~20W

und so sieht es dann in Prime Small FFTs aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mit 0,05v Spannungserhöhung wegen AVX, also 1,35v @5,0GHz

Achtung, die Messung an der Steckdose beinhaltet die Netzteilverluste sowie Leistungsaufnahme durch Ram und Mainboard, aber so große Werte sind das alles nicht, die CPU alleine zieht hier gut und gern 200W   wow! also mindestens tdp *2

Edit: bevor jetzt jemand Angst bekommt, im Gaming-Betrieb normalisiert sich das dann:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



von den 370W entfallen laut HWinfo64 rund 230W auf die GTX1080 mit OC @ 4K am Limit...., die CPU langweilt sich dadurch zwar nicht, aber läuft auch nicht am Limit. Sie zieht hier Schätzungsweise ~90W, was für einen CPU-lastigen Titel wie BF1 64p Multiplayer durchaus ok ist.

Edit2: wenn man jetzt Worstcase CPU und GPU addiert ist man bei 500W+, wo die 500W Netzteilempfehlung die hier einige für mein System aussprechen würden dann doch relativ knapp erscheint, aber das ist jetzt endgültig OT.


----------



## Duvar (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Was sagt deine Messung mit Cinebench und der Spannung von 1.35V?
Hab ja keine so hohe Spannung angelegt, deswegen hinkt der Vergleich.

Edit: Habe mal schnell mit 1.35V getestet mit meinem Setup und komme auf ein Idle Verbrauch von 81,5W und Cinebench auf 245W.
Vllt kommst du ja mit deinem Setup auf knapp über 250W @ CB, also so mega groß ist der Unterschied dann nicht, natürlich wird der Unterschied da sein, 
aber er ist sicherlich nicht so groß wie von dir angenommen, da du dein 1.35V Prime Resultat ja mit meinem 1.272V CB Resultat verglichen hast.


----------



## hellm (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



Duvar schrieb:


> [..]Hmm welches Profil wohl mein Favorit wird? Was würdet ihr wählen?


Das ist ja interesting. Nimmt man mangels genauerer Werte einfach mal die Differenz Last-Idle ->

P1 (Profil 1): 4.7GHz @ 1.090V
152-70= 82W -> 75A

P2: 4.8GHz @ 1.116V
161-70= 91W -> 81A

P3: 4.9GHz @ 1.140V
172-73= 99W -> 87A

P4: 5GHz @ 1.176V
180-74= 106W -> 90A

P5: 5.2GHz @ 1.272V
214-77= 137W -> 107A

P1->P5
Vcore: +16%
Power_Max: +40%
Ampere: +42%

Natürlich ist das nicht so einfach, aber soviel dürfte die Realität nicht abweichen.

Sinnvoll musst du entscheiden. Am längsten lebt der Chip, wenn die Ampere schön niedrig liegen und die Temperatur gering ist. Beides sind die Faktoren welche die Elektromigration beeinflußen, in erster Linie der fließende Strom (Blacksche Gleichung), die anderen beiden sind tatsächlich uninteressant. Die Spannung ist nur der Potentialunterschied, kann man als "Druck" dahinter verstehen. Ist der zu groß steigt die Wahrscheinlichkeit das ein Kurzschluss entsteht sehr hoher Strom fließen kann, der den Chip dann dauerhaft zerstört. Davon sind wir ja noch entfernt. Die Verlustleistung muss halt wieder abgeführt werden.

Und wenn wir die Elekrtomigration nehmen, der8auer erzählt immer gern was von einer Lebensspanne und ein paar Prozent die davon abgeknabbert werden. Das ist ein gutes Gedankenmodell.
Im Zweifelsfall also lieber nicht mit der Spannung ans Maximum (Der Punkt an dem die für stabilen Betrieb nötige Spannung extrem ansteigt, das ist dann die maximal empfohlene Vcore) gehen, und wenns keine Performance mehr bringt (oder braucht) lieber eine Stufe runter.
Ansonsten, für ausreichend Kühlung sorgen und v.a. sehen das die Temperaturen nicht allzu hohe Regionen erreichen. Dann kann man auch ordentlich Ampere geben und die CPU erfreut sich trotzdem eines langen Lebens.


----------



## Gohrbi (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

???? Prime alle Kerne 4,7 GHZ? 150W bei 1,232V ?


----------



## 4B11T (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



Duvar schrieb:


> Was sagt deine Messung mit Cinebench und der Spannung von 1.35V?
> Hab ja keine so hohe Spannung angelegt, deswegen hinkt der Vergleich.
> 
> Edit: Habe mal schnell mit 1.35V getestet mit meinem Setup und komme auf ein Idle Verbrauch von 81,5W und Cinebench auf 245W.
> ...



habe die Rolle der Spannung auf den Verbrauch jetzt ausführlich getestet, folgendes Ergebnis:

Takt, VCore, Idle, Last, Cinebenchscore

5,0GHz 1,215v 79W 185W 1597cb
5,0GHz 1,310v 80W 212W 1626cb
5,0GHz 1,345v 83W 227W 1663cb
5,0GHz 1,405v 88W 248W 1651cb
bei den ersten beiden cb Scores bin ich mir nicht 100%ig sicher, dass nicht ein Win10 Background Tool dahinter steckt, daher bitte mit Vorsicht genießen! Von den 300W in Prime95 Small FFTs bin ich bei allen Messungen aber trotzdem noch ein ganzes Stück entfernt


Als kleinen Bonus habe ich noch einen neuen cb Highscore 

5,3GHz 1,405v 87W 256W 1755cb

und bin damit jetzt theoretisch bis auf 45 Punkte an meinen alten 1800X Highscore ran. Am Ende muss jeder für sich selbst den Sweetspot aus Takt, Spannung, Stromverbrauch und Leistung finden. Da ich in 4K spiele, könnte ich die CPU wahrscheinlich locker auf 4,5 GHz oder noch niedriger laufen lassen, naja...

Screenshots siehe unten:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 4B11T (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



Gohrbi schrieb:


> ???? Prime alle Kerne 4,7 GHZ? 150W bei 1,232V ?



1. Wenn man in Prime95 nicht Small FFTs testet, ist man Meilenweit von einer Maximalauslastung entfernt.
2. Leider ist die HWinfo64 Package Power  nichts Wert, sobald man im BIOS auch nur eine einzige Einstellung verändert. Es gibt keinen Spannungsmesser in der CPU, es handelt sich um einen rein errechneten Wert, bei mir steht dort was von 15W unter Volllast...


----------



## Gohrbi (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

.... und nun? Vorher ging es auch immer auf 4,3 GHz runter. Win Einstellungen "Energiesparmodus".


----------



## 4B11T (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

und nun stehen da 200W Package Power, ist dir das jetzt zu viel oder zu wenig?


----------



## Gohrbi (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Ich kaufe nicht groß, wenn ich hinterher noch größer sparen soll.
Verbrauch hat mich noch nie interessiert, es sei denn etwas fing zu kochen an.

Was mich wundert ist das alle Kerne 4,7 behalten.


----------



## 4B11T (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Was soll daran besonders sein? MCE ist auf allen ASUS und ASRock Boards standardmäßig aktiviert, spätestens wenn man ein XMP-Profil läd, oder was ist deine Frage, kannst du mal konkret werden?


----------



## Duvar (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Wer hat nochmal mit Linx die Stabilität getestet?
Wie stell ich das denn ein, hab da beim RAM auf all geklickt und dann mal 5 Times laufen lassen, war das richtig so?
Hab dafür mein 4.7GHz Profil genutzt und musste mit der Spannung natürlich etwas höher (glaub 1.1V rum), Temps waren OK im 55°C+ Bereich nur die VRMs waren bei 78°C oder so.
Das wird mir schon zu heiß und 5GHz Profil oder höher, teste ich damit sicher net, denn durch die AIO ist die Belüftung der Spannungswandler sehr eingeschränkt 
...und ach 4B11T danke für deine Mühe.


----------



## Gohrbi (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



4B11T schrieb:


> Was soll daran besonders sein? MCE ist auf allen ASUS und ASRock Boards standardmäßig aktiviert, spätestens wenn man ein XMP-Profil läd, oder was ist deine Frage, kannst du mal konkret werden?



... das ist doch schon die konkrete Antwort ...  ... es stand an einigen Stellen, dass nur 1 Kern die 4,7 GHz macht und nicht der Rest. Darum mein wundern.


----------



## Duvar (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Asus mogelt halt gerne bei den Reviews^^


----------



## Gohrbi (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Wahrscheinlich habe ich wieder einen Denkfehler, alle Kerne 4,7 bei nichtübertakten. 
Wenn ich Übertaktung 4,7 im UEFI wähle, dann fällt der Takt auf 4,3 und die VCore ist mit 1,360 höher als vorher.
Fazit, ich brauche nicht oc und 4,7 gehen auch und die VCore ist geringer, somit kühlere CPU.

Habe gerade gesehen ab 4,6 ist im UEFI eine Festpannung festgelegt.


----------



## Duvar (25. Februar 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Reicht das für 4K Gaming, ohne das ich ins CPU Limit gerate? 
4GHz Profil mit 0.948V, hat mich halt mal interessiert, wv Spannung für 4GHz notwendig sind.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: 4.1GHz laufen auch mit der Spannung beim CB...

4.2GHz mit 0.96V unter Last:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



4.3GHz mit 0.972V



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



4.4GHz waren jetzt nicht mit weiteren + 10mV möglich. Meine andere Profile waren ja:

P1 (Profil 1): 4.7GHz @ 1.090V
P2: 4.8GHz @ 1.116V
P3: 4.9GHz @ 1.140V
P4: 5GHz @ 1.176V
P5: 5.2GHz @ 1.272V

4.3GHz wären demnach mein undervolting Sweetspot. Sind natürlich quick'n dirty Tests.
Viele fragen sich jetzt sicherlich, wer ist so dumm und kauft einen 8700k und undervolted/taktet den so stark?
Ich zB wäre so dumm, da @ 4K Gaming kein FPS Boost dadurch entsteht, ob ich 5.2GHz nutze oder 4.3GHz^^
Genauso dumm war es vom 4770k @ 4.6GHz zum R7 1700 zu wechseln und dann auf den 8700k, weil @ 4K erreiche ich dank GPU Limit mit allen CPUs die selben FPS in der Regel.

Ps Mit dem 4.2GHz Profil hab ich einen idle Verbrauch von 60.7W und Cinebench Verbrauch von 116.0W gemessen mit dem Messgerät (kompletter Rechner).
Verbrauchswerte von 4.7GHz bis 5.2GHz sieht man ja auf Seite 42.


----------



## NotAnExit (25. Februar 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Haben die auf CB ernsthaft einen einzigen OC-Sammler für alle Intel-CPUs?


----------



## Gohrbi (25. Februar 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



NotAnExit schrieb:


> Haben die auf CB ernsthaft einen einzigen OC-Sammler für alle Intel-CPUs?


  ..... JA


----------



## hellm (25. Februar 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Ich hab meinen 8700 non-K wieder eingepackt.. bei dem Preissturz derzeit sind wir bei jetzt 40€ für das K. Allerdings, ich werd sicher auch erstmal undervolten, und wenn ich von Duvar schon Sachen wie Sweet Spot bei 4,3GHz höre..

Ich glaube auch nicht das ich mit meiner 1070Ti und zukünftiger xx70(Ti) Käufer langfristig etwas vom übertakten hätte. Aber ich hab irgendwie Angst das K dann doch zu vermissen.. bei AMD kann man die ja alle takten wie mans braucht.. und die haben auch noch Lot für ihre dicken CPU's übrig.. verdammt.. Vernunft könnte hier doof sein, ich mein wer kauft den einen 8700 ohne K? Und ich kann OC.. ich muss mir das bis moin gründlich überlegen..


----------



## NotAnExit (25. Februar 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



Gohrbi schrieb:


> ..... JA



Überblick wird überbewertet.


----------



## hellm (25. Februar 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

keiner ne Meinung zu meinem schwerwiegendem Problem?

@Duvar
könntest du mal den CPU-Z Bench laufen lassen, bei 4,2 oder 4,3GHz?

Also hier  langen einem Coffe 8400 3,9GHz (6x ohne SMT) um einen ivy i7 mit 4,7GHz  zu überholen (4x +SMT). Kann mir also niemand versichern, das ich das K  einfach nicht brauche bei den Grafikkarten die ich so kaufe, und max 1440p in Zukunft?


----------



## butzbert (25. Februar 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Du brauchst kein K selbst wenn du 3 X 1080 TI in deinem Rechner verbaust


----------



## Duvar (25. Februar 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



hellm schrieb:


> @Duvar
> könntest du mal den CPU-Z Bench laufen lassen, bei 4,2 oder 4,3GHz?
> 
> Also hier  langen einem Coffe 8400 3,9GHz (6x ohne SMT) um einen ivy i7 mit 4,7GHz  zu überholen (4x +SMT). Kann mir also niemand versichern, das ich das K  einfach nicht brauche bei den Grafikkarten die ich so kaufe, und max 1440p in Zukunft?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nimm die K Version, vllt haste richtig Glück bei der Chiplotterie und kannst die CPU direkt für 450€ verkaufen^^
Hast mit der K Version einfach ein ruhigeres Gewissen, gönns dir einfach mal, drauf gesch... auf die paar € mehr.
Nachher denkst du sonst immer vllt, ach hätte ich mal die K Version gekauft.

Die K Version kostet doch unter 320€ mittlerweile...
Manch einer hat 500€ gezahlt noch vor kurzem und ich selber hab 350€ gezahlt vor einigen Tagen.
Die 40€ Differenz zwischen k und non k machen dich auch nicht arm.

YouTube


----------



## hellm (25. Februar 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

[enthält Werbung]

Stimmt schon. Deswegen hab ich den non-K ja auch gleich wieder eingepackt, Marke ist schon ausgedruckt, ich liebe Alternate. 

Dennoch völlig sinnlos. Aber schad wärs schon, klar, das mit der Siliziumlotterie könnte ja auch sehr gut ausgehn. Also gut, dann lass ich mir noch was von der Losfee einpacken. 

Andererseits..  .. wir werden morgen sehn ob ich zum Postamt laufe oder das Ding auspacke. Ich werf am Ende ne Münze oder sowas.. 

Update:
nachdem ich das Video auf Gamers Nexus gesehn habe tendiere ich eher zum "nicht zum Postamt zu laufen". Ich glaube ich untertakte den non-K auf 4,2GHz (42 und so..) und undervolte auf bis zu 1V. Ich bau tatsächlich niemals nicht 3x 1080Ti ein, und bis ich mit einer neuen Karte die Regionen einer einzigen 1080Ti erreiche..
40€ plus Versand, da kann ich mir auch ein Game kaufen oder sehr gut Essen gehn. Ursprünglich wollte ich ja auch meinem Basteltrieb einen Riegel vorschieben.. sehr, sehr harte Entscheidung. 
Man könnte sagen das ich damit ringe ist schon sinnlos angesichts des relativ geringen Aufpreises, aber das K ist auch in 3 Jahren noch sinnlos für mich. Und dann könnte ich auch wieder neue Hardware kaufen, und müsste keine Argumente finden warum ich und so, oder das ich 2 weitere Kerne nicht brauche dann gibts noch AMD.. und mein Mainboard hat auch nicht das fetteste VRM.

Also kurz, ich hatte schon alle Entscheidungen gegen OC getroffen, der 8700 non-K längst angekommen. Und jetzt heul ich rum weil ich auch so tolle Rennstreifen und Turbo Booster haben will, wie die anderen Kinder eben auch. Sehe ich das richtig?
Andererseits spricht doch auch nix gegen Spaß an der Freude, das K kann ich hinterher nicht mehr dran, naja wird neue CPU's geben, ich glaub ich reiß die Packung einfach auf, dann hat das ein Ende..


----------



## butzbert (25. Februar 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



hellm schrieb:


> [enthält Werbung]
> 
> Stimmt schon. Deswegen hab ich den non-K ja auch gleich wieder eingepackt, Marke ist schon ausgedruckt, ich liebe Alternate.
> 
> ...



Du denkst zuviel man handel mal aus Spaß und deinen Bauch heraus 

Ich find mein 8700K geil und weißt du was ich hab dafür 500 Euronen bezahlt im November. Bereue ich es ? Ne wozu auch hatte Bock drauf 
Ist doch auch einfach mal Cool du spielst BF1 mit über 120FPS konventierst nebenbei ein Video und ein Download läuft noch mit einer 100.000 Leitung
Ich liebe so eine *******: Leistung kann man nie genug haben


----------



## hellm (25. Februar 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Danke. Hast vollkommen recht. Postamt also.

Ich fühl mich jetzt auch schon wieder besser..


----------



## Aemkeisdna (25. Februar 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Hab meinen kleinen i5 8600k auch ein wenig übertakten aber leider braucht der ab 4,5 GHz 1,270 V. Hab den jetzt bei 1,1 V  mit 4,2 GHz laufen und bleibt sogar mit der H115i unter 55 C° wobei die Lüfter  mit 400 rpm drehen. 

OT: Bei mir läuft AC Origins mit nahezu 100% Auslastung ist das Normal? FPS sind tadellos stabil.


----------



## Duvar (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



hellm schrieb:


> Danke. Hast vollkommen recht. Postamt also.
> 
> Ich fühl mich jetzt auch schon wieder besser..



Jop K Version ist besser, zur Not kannst du mit der halt noch bissl was rauskitzeln^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 4B11T (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

cb Score @ 5,4GHz? Wenn du meine 1755Punkte @ 5,3 zerbröselst, dann muss ich heute Abend auch nochmal ran...


----------



## Gohrbi (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Ich glaube, ich muss mir nochmal die Rasierklinge vornehmen. Bei 5,0GHz unterstützt er meine Zimmerheizung,
mit 95°C.. Den "der8auer Delid Die Mate (Rev. 2)" gibt es ja immer noch nicht. Gibt es kritische Stellen unter dem Deckel?


----------



## Duvar (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



4B11T schrieb:


> cb Score @ 5,4GHz? Wenn du meine 1755Punkte @ 5,3 zerbröselst, dann muss ich heute Abend auch nochmal ran...



Hmm, dann mal ran an den Speck   Mein RAM bremst mich wohl leider etwas ab^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 4B11T (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

och nö, deine CPU ist einfach zu gut. Ich brauche ja schon die 1,4v für 5,3GHz... ich fürchte das wird ein Kampf, den ich nicht gewinnen kann


----------



## Duvar (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Egal wir haben beide recht gute CPUs abbekommen, gibt schlimmere.
Ich für meinen Teil bin sehr zufrieden, hab mal getestet ob 5.5GHz auch laufen, aber das ist dann nicht mehr drin...


----------



## butzbert (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Frustration ich schau nicht mehr ins Forum mit meiner Gurke 1,42 Volt bei 5 GHZ und CB schmiert ab


----------



## Aemkeisdna (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Meiner braucht 1,34 V für 5 GHz das ist nicht viel besser


----------



## hellm (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Und wer tauscht mit mir wen ich jetzt doch so eine Gurke, nein, Kartoffel ist es doch.. aso, kommt von Potato Chip, schon klar.. also alles unter 1,3V bei 5GHz ist schon gut?

Paket ist unterwegs, sobald mir der non-K gutgeschrieben wird werde ich den K bestellen. Wenn er dann über 1,3V für 5GHz braucht takte ich eben bei 4,8GHz. Wenn er nur 1,1V für 5GHz braucht, tausche ich meinen K mit butzbert, damit er wieder lachen kann. Denn das wäre für mich tatsächlich nur was für die Signatur.. Bei 1,2V bleibt er bei mir. 



Gohrbi schrieb:


> Ich glaube, ich muss mir nochmal die Rasierklinge  vornehmen. Bei 5,0GHz unterstützt er meine Zimmerheizung,
> mit 95°C.
> 
> 
> ...


Aqua Computer Dr. Delid für Skylake und Kaby Lake Prozessoren Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Der funzt auch mit Coffee Lake. Den Rockit Cool Kit mit Kupferheatspreader gibts hierzulande leider nicht. Aber dürfte doch mehr "Delidding Tools" als die 8auer-Variante geben.


----------



## 4B11T (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Habe gerade versucht den cb score noch etwas zu pushen, allerdings nicht über den CPU Kern Takt, da ich die 1,4v nicht überschreiten will. Also Ringbus noch mal 200MHz hoch und Ramtakt, Samsung B-Die sei dank bootet der 3200er auch mit DDR4 4000 CL20 22 22 44, aber der Score verschlechtert sich  Auch Takt Stufen darunter, mit entsprechend strafferen Timings: keine Verbesserung. Die 3200 CL14 14 14 34 sind durch die sehr guten Timings einfach schon so mega schnell unterwegs, das (im Cinebench) kein Punktevorteil mehr erreicht wird. Ich rede jetzt nicht von speziellen Ram Tests, da kommt sicher etwas mehr Bandbreite zustande.


----------



## butzbert (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Ich kann lachen, bin mehr wie zufrieden mit meiner CPU. Klar hätte ich gerne die 5GHZ dauerhaft mit einer angenehmen V Core gesehen. Aber das ist doch nur eine Zahl, bemerkbar ist das Ganze auf jeden Fall nicht.

Find es mittlerweile viel schlimmer das anscheinend das Ganze ausartet, das vom 14 Tägigen Rückgaberecht gebraucht gemacht wird. Wenn die Hardware nicht passt wie man wollte oder die Silicon Lotterie nicht gut ausgegangen ist wird zurückgeschickt. 
Gebe ja selber zu mir ging es kurz durch den Kopf schick die CPU zurück, aber das war nur ein kurzer Gedanke und sowas ist echt richtig *******.

Ich habe alleine letztes Jahr einen defekten I7 5775C ( Trail war nur noch so verfügbar ) bekommen. Das erste Asus Hero für den Coffe war defekt, da hat man sogar gesehen das es mal ausgepackt war. Dann eine 2,5 Zoll Intenso HDD defekt.

Kann mich nicht an die Jahre zuvor erinnern das ich mal defekte Hardware bekommen habe. Vielleicht ist das auch alles nur blöder Zufall bei mir. Aber ich finde es halt echt nicht toll wenn einfach alles zurück und dann noch so getan wird als wenn man ganz schlau ist. Irgendwie schneiden wir uns alle damit selber ins Fleisch!


----------



## hellm (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Ich kann mich da raus nehmen, die Packung habe ich nicht geöffnet, ist immer noch versiegelt. Mir wäre es persönlich völlig wurst ob mein 8700K dann vorher schon eine Rundreise durch Deutschland gemacht hat. Wenn allerdings die Siegel gebrochen sind, jemand also quasi mal nachgesehen hat ob auch die 5,ultimo GHz gehen, ja das wäre echt völlig mies.

Ich denke auch gar nicht das dies überhaupt funzt. Hätte ich ein Siegel gebrochen, hätte ich wohl auch mein Rückgaberecht verwirkt. Ich glaub ich hab das auch mal bei nem Händler gelesen..

Naja, ich hatte mal den Fall das mein neues Netzteil Kratzer hatte und klar schonmal ausgepackt wurde. Zum Glück hat mir das der Händler sofort getauscht, beweisen fällt da ja auch eher schwer. Aber so umfassend ist das Rückgaberecht auch nicht, das man einfach mal so ein paar CPU's durchtesten kann, bis man das OC-Wunder gefunden hat. Die Händler hätten schon lange aufgegeben..


----------



## cap82 (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Ich hab jetzt auch doch noch umgesattelt... hat halt in den Fingern gejuckt.
Der 8700k kommt dann die Tage, da werd ich auch gleich wieder die Klinge ansetzen und dann berichten was geht.


----------



## butzbert (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Auch wenn du das Siegel brichst hast du immer noch dein 14 Tägiges Rückgaberecht. Der Händler kann dir nächstes mal einfach eine Bestellung verweigern aber rechtlich kann der nix machen. Das sollte auch nicht an dich gehen @hellm, es ist doch auch vollkommen ok davon Gebrauch zu machen. Oder wie in deinem Fall es zu tauschen. Es ging mir jetzt alleine darum die Silicon Lotterie zu beeinflussen. Ich weiß auch nicht ob die benutzen Boxed als Trail in den Handel gehen? Eigentlich geht das auch nicht weil man am HS immer die Abdrücke vom Mainboard Schlitten sieht.


----------



## Duvar (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Meine erste CPU hat 5GHz Cinebench nur mit 1.38V geschafft, direkt eingepackt und tschüss zum Händler 
Die 2. war dann zufriedenstellend


----------



## butzbert (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



Duvar schrieb:


> Meine erste CPU hat 5GHz Cinebench nur mit 1.38V geschafft, direkt eingepackt und tschüss zum Händler
> Die 2. war dann zufriedenstellend



Genau solche Menschen meine ich 
Aber es ist natürlich dein Recht ist halt so. Hätte dir natürlich auch passieren können das die nächste noch schlechter ist. Mir persönlich wäre das gar nicht den Aufwand Wert, weil man null Nutzen davon hat. Da investiere ich lieber meine Zeit in sinnvolle Sachen!


----------



## 4B11T (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



butzbert schrieb:


> Ich weiß auch nicht ob die benutzen Boxed als Trail in den Handel gehen? Eigentlich geht das auch nicht weil man am HS immer die Abdrücke vom Mainboard Schlitten sieht.



Ich würde mutmaßen, die werden in PCs verbaut, da ja alle Händler für Komponenten auch vor-konfigurierte PCs oder einen PC Montage-Service anbieten. Aber bitte jetzt nicht wie in hunderten Monitor Threads eine Diskussion über das Fernabsatzgesetz starten und wie egoistisch doch manche Leute sind.


----------



## butzbert (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



4B11T schrieb:


> Ich würde mutmaßen, die werden in PCs verbaut, da ja alle Händler für Komponenten auch vor-konfigurierte PCs oder einen PC Montage-Service anbieten. Aber bitte jetzt nicht wie in hunderten Monitor Threads eine Diskussion über das Fernabsatzgesetz starten und wie egoistisch doch manche Leute sind.



Nee keine Angst 

Es gibt durchaus besorgniserregende Sachen wie das 14 Tägige Rückgaberecht und die Silicon Lotterie auf unseren Planten


----------



## hellm (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

OMG.. 

alles klar, dann auf jeden Fall einen boxed, und den nehm ich nur mit Siegeln.. die ich vorher kontrolliere ob die nochmals aufgetragen.. AAAH.. also das ist doch ein Spiel für kranke Affen, da mach ich jetzt nicht auch noch mit. Aber will niemanden verurteilen der das "nutzt", 1,4V für 5GHz ziehn die Mundwinkel natürlich auf den Boden, v.a. wenn man wegen OC gekauft hat, Reviews, usw..


----------



## Duvar (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Hey hatte eine Krücke beim i5 3570K, beim 4770K danach auch und beim R7 1700 sah es nicht besser aus, allesamt behalten. Wollte auch mal einmal im Leben ein Bösewicht sein, bin selbst gegen solche Aktionen und finde es asozial und ja ich gebe es zu, dieses mal  war ich asozial, hätte das Spiel aber nicht weiter getrieben, wäre die andere genauso schlecht, hätte ich dann halt eine von denen behalten. Habt aber recht, verdiene es gesteinigt zu werden, ich werfe sogar selbst die Steine 
butzbert wollte es doch auch machen, falls ihr den Thread komplett gelesen habt, wurde halt mit Mühe und Not davon abgehalten bzw überredet es nicht zu tun und jetzt sagt er, solche Menschen meint er...


----------



## butzbert (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Naja Steinigen halte ich für übertrieben !

10 Hiebe mit der Peitsche würden auch reichen 

Man darf halt auch nicht vergessen das der 8700K nur All Core 4,4 GHZ Stock hat. Da sind dann ja mal 4,9GHZ auch gar nicht so schlecht!

Will dir damit sagen @hellm mach dich direkt davon frei dass du auf jeden Fall 5GHZ unter 1,4 Volt bekommst.


----------



## hellm (27. Februar 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Duvar, ich wollte dich nicht als kranken Affen bezeichnen, nur das Spiel.. und Steine schmeiß ich auch nicht. Ich hätte dir sogar dazu geraten, gleiches Recht für alle und so, bevor du jeden Spaß an deiner CPU verlierst um ethisch korrekt zu handeln oder sowas..
 Grundsätzlich verstehe ich dich vollkommen, und wer sagt dir das du nicht schon einen Rückläufer bezahlt hattest?

Ich fände es nur sehr angenehm, wenn ich ein echtes Los in der Siliziumlotterie bekommen würde. Und nicht eine Niete, also eine CPU, die schon bei drei anderen die 5GHz nicht gepackt hat..


----------



## Duvar (27. Februar 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Laut Luxx Forum sollen sehr viele Gurken unterwegs sein die Tage, aber mein erstes Modell war echt schon mies. 
Mit der Spannung mit der ein 5.4GHz run nun durchläuft, hab ich bei der alten kaum die 5GHz gepackt und 400MHz Differenz sind nicht grad wenig.
Ist ja schon fast er Leistungsunterschied zur nächsten Generation, weil bei Intel gibt es ja meist immer nur 10% Schritte...

Nee ich verdiene es hier fertig gemacht zu werden, weil ich habe es seit je her verachtet sowas zu tun, aber diesmal hab ich mich vom Teufel verleiten lassen


----------



## butzbert (27. Februar 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



Duvar schrieb:


> Laut Luxx Forum sollen sehr viele Gurken unterwegs sein die Tage, aber mein erstes Modell war echt schon mies.
> Mit der Spannung mit der ein 5.4GHz run nun durchläuft, hab ich bei der alten kaum die 5GHz gepackt und 400MHz Differenz sind nicht grad wenig.
> Ist ja schon fast er Leistungsunterschied zur nächsten Generation, weil bei Intel gibt es ja meist immer nur 10% Schritte...



Naja so kannst du das nicht sehen die IPC spielt ne wichtigere Rolle wie der Takt!


----------



## Duvar (27. Februar 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Auf gleichem Takt sind die CPUs gleich schnell. Intel hat zu 99% die Mehrleistung durch erhöhten Takt erreicht.
Schau doch mal paar Tests an.


----------



## butzbert (27. Februar 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*


----------



## hellm (27. Februar 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

5 Generations of Core i7 Processors: 2600K, 3770K, 4770K, 5775C & 6700K Gaming Comparison

CPU Performance: Five Generations of Intel CPUs Compared

Sandy Bridge bis Coffee Lake mit Overclocking im Vergleich


----------



## NotAnExit (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

So, ich habe nun doch angefangen meinen 8700K etwas zu übertakten. Da das Teil stock schon Leistung satt hat, gehe ich vorerst auf 4.7GHz und versuche dabei natürlich, die Vcore so weit wie möglich zu senken.

Dazu habe ich zwei Fragen:

1) Welche Nebenspannungen sind noch zu beachten? 
Ich habe die Vcore zum Einstieg auf 1.25V gesetzt, LLC6, SA und IO Spannung auf 1.11V und 1.15V. 

2) Mit manueller Vcore bleibt die Spannung im Idle natürlich gleich, er taktet zwar runter, senkt aber die Spannung nicht. Wie übertrage ich meine Spannungen in den adaptiven Modus und ist das überhaupt sinnvoll?


----------



## 4B11T (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Welches Mainboard hast du? OC mit variablen Spannungen ist je nach Mainboard auch leicht möglich, aber nicht unbedingt empfehlenswert. Wie du ein paar Seiten weiter vorn siehst, hat die Spannung nur einen sehr geringen Einfluss auf die Leistungsaufnahme.

Die beiden Nebenspannungen setzt mein Maximus X Board automatisch auf rund 1,35v sobald XMP aktiviert wird, was mir sehr hoch erscheint. Bin gerade noch im RAM Übertaktungsprozess, wenn ich damit fertig bin senke ich die beide soweit wie möglich ab.


----------



## NotAnExit (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Das Asus Prime Z370-A.

Ja, die IO und SA waren mit XMP auch bei mir recht stramm. PLL war ok. Ich weiß nicht genau, welche Werte ich noch auf Auto lassen oder ändern soll.  Und wenn fixen, dann auf welchen Wert.

Das mit dem adaptive ist mir auch nicht so wichtig, wäre einfach nur nett gewesen. Mein ex-2600K lief zuletzt auf 4.8GHz im Alltag, da hatte ich die Spannung auch fix. Für 4.5 GHz ging das aber recht gut mit dem offset-Modus. Und da weiß ich eben nicht, wie ich beim Z370 den Spannungswert stabil in den Offsetmodus (oder halt adaptiv) übertrage.


----------



## hellm (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Ich hab auch ein Asus kann mich aber erst Ende der Woche wieder beteiligen. Mein 8700K ist unterwegs..

Ich hab schon gelesen das LLC in gewissen Stufen geht, von 0-100%.  Ist da 0%= absolut stabile LLC, oder 0% wie nix gemacht, alles intel spec?

der8auer spricht:
CPU VCCIO and CPU System Agent Voltage: Both of these settings help with DRAM frequency overclocking. Values up to 1.4-1.45V are high but they are ok if you are using aircooling. Since we used X.M.P. profiles for our memory these voltages will be automatically set.
The formula for Uncore frequency is CPU Base Clock * Uncore Ratio = Uncore Frequency.

ringbus..cache.. gutes oc-how to? Bin auf Stand Ivy Bridge..


----------



## NotAnExit (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Mein Asus Z370-A hat sieben LLC-Stufen. LLC6 = etwa gleiche Spannung wie eingestellt, LLC7 = mehr Spannung unter Last, LLC5-LLC1 = jeweils immer weniger Spannung unter Last.

Aktuell teste ich 1.22V (für 4.7GHz) im Bios mit LLC6. Das resultiert in 1.216V unter Volllast mit Prime und der höchste Peak war 1.232V. Die 1.22V werden also nicht ganz gehalten. Aber alles im Rahmen, das sind ja nur minimale Abweichungen.  Da hast du mal einen groben Anhaltspunkt.


----------



## cap82 (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Soooo, OP erfolgreich, Patient tot....
Damit hab ich offiziell die erste CPU beim Köpfen geschrottet..
Naja, muss halt der 8600k noch weiter werkeln.


----------



## hellm (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Beileid. 

Sehen auch sehr fragil aus, mit ihren neuen, dünnen Platinen. Der 3770K ist wohl der Letzte, der von mir mit der Klinge geköpft wurde.

Gibts hier im Forum eigentlich ein Ketten-Delid-Tool? Oder kann man bei PCGH mal schnell halten und sich die CPU köppen lassen?


----------



## Duvar (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



cap82 schrieb:


> Soooo, OP erfolgreich, Patient tot....
> Damit hab ich offiziell die erste CPU beim Köpfen geschrottet..
> Naja, muss halt der 8600k noch weiter werkeln.



Mein Beileid, wie hast du das denn geschafft?


----------



## 4B11T (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



cap82 schrieb:


> Damit hab ich offiziell die erste CPU beim Köpfen geschrottet..



wie hast du das denn gemacht? Eigene Schuld oder Köpftool verkantet? Wie schlimm ist es denn?


----------



## cap82 (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Ich weiß nicht genau, was passiert ist. Eine Ecke des DIE sieht etwas "angeknackst" aus.
Ich nehme an, dass ich da mit der Klinge dran gekommen bin.
Läuft jedenfalls nicht mehr an, die CPU LED am Z370 Tomahawk leuchtet beim Einschalten. Zweimal ein-, und ausgebaut - nix..
Der 8600k läuft noch, habe ihn wieder eingebaut.
Eine Erkenntnis hab ich aber auch gewonnen: Die Arctic Silver 5 stinkt gegen die IC Diamond richtig ab, 5°C Unterschied...


----------



## JackTheHero (1. März 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



cap82 schrieb:


> Soooo, OP erfolgreich, Patient tot....
> Damit hab ich offiziell die erste CPU beim Köpfen geschrottet..
> Naja, muss halt der 8600k noch weiter werkeln.



Mach dir nix draus, ist mir auch passiert bei meinem 7700K.


----------



## hellm (1. März 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



cap82 schrieb:


> Eine Erkenntnis hab ich aber auch gewonnen: Die Arctic Silver 5 stinkt gegen die IC Diamond richtig ab, 5°C Unterschied...



Ja, die IC Dianmond ist extrem gut. Nur das Auftragen extrem bekackt. Ich nimm da immer noch den Fön dazu, mit Temperatur bewegt sich das Zeug auch mal.


----------



## cap82 (1. März 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Die kommt auch die Tage wieder drauf. Hatte nur gestern Abend keine Lust mehr dazu. Hätte aber nicht gedacht, dass der Unterschied so groß ist. Es sind teilweise mehr als 5 Grad.


----------



## DARPA (1. März 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Nehmt einfach nen Schraubstock statt mit ner Klinge rum zu wurschteln


----------



## cap82 (1. März 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Ja hinterher is man immer schlauer
Aber bei den dünnen PCB's ist das auch keine 100%-Methode. Mal sehen, vielleicht hol ich mir mal nen Delid-DIE-Mate, wenn er denn mal verfügbar ist.


----------



## NotAnExit (1. März 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Ich habe scheinbar meinen Sweetspot für 4.7 GHz. 

Mit 1.20V hatte ich nach einer Stunde (für den OC-Thread im Luxx hätte es also noch gereicht ) einen Error bei einem Worker. Prime rennt dann zwar weiter, aber es ist eben nicht stabil. 1.21V laufen drei Stunden durch, auch in Kombination mit CB-Runs zwischendurch. Jetzt lasse ich das mal so laufen und sehe dann, was der Alltag bringt.

Ist keine Perle (wäre zu schön gewesen), aber guter Durchschnitt, würde ich sagen.


----------



## 4B11T (1. März 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



Duvar schrieb:


> Hmm, dann mal ran an den Speck   Mein RAM bremst mich wohl leider etwas ab^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mir hat das dann doch keine Ruhe mehr gelassen, also habe ich noch etwas mit dem Ram weiter gemacht. Ich habe zwar Samsung B-Die, aber leider die großen 16GB Module in Dual ranked Verschaltung, womit die OC Fähigkeit Richtung DDR4 4000MHz eher bescheiden ist. Die langsamen Timings von CL20 und höher versauen dann die Performance.

Aber im unteren Bereich ging dann doch noch etwas, "nur" DDR4 3400MHz reichen noch um auf 1764 Punkte zu kommen, womit ich @5,3GHz CPU immerhin bis auf einen Punkt an deinen 5,4GHz Score ran gekommen bin. Der eine Punkt wollte einfach nicht mehr fallen  ggf. über den Ringbus, na mal schauen...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duvar (1. März 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Haha, kann mir schon vorstellen wie scharf du drauf warst den Score zu knacken und das Schlimmste ist, auf einen Punkt ran kommen und es doch net zu packen, würde ich auch durchdrehn^^
Ansonsten Top, mein RAM läuft mit 2933 CL 16, falls Dual ranked echt mit dem Takt aus deiner Signatur läuft (laut Bild anscheinend ja), dann Hut ab, dann ist mein RAM ja richtig gay dagegen^^

Edit: Wegen dem Köpfen nochmals, worüber diskutiert wurde, hab dazu mal ein Link gefunden Coffee Lake: Overclocking-Check - Hardwareluxx
Da sieht man auch schön, dass durchs Köpfen der Verbrauch ordentlich sinkt, da man minimal mit der Spannung runter gehen kann.
Desweiteren habe ich gelesen, dass zB das ASrock Taichi Board im Vergleich zu anderen Boards deutlich weniger Spannung benötigt für einen gewissen Takt.
Wollte mir das Taichi holen, nur hatte das zu wenig Bling Bling^^


----------



## Gohrbi (2. März 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



cap82 schrieb:


> Soooo, OP erfolgreich, Patient tot....
> Damit hab ich offiziell die erste CPU beim Köpfen geschrottet..



na ja, es geht aber auch anders ...... vor und nach dem köpfen


----------



## NotAnExit (2. März 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Das verstehe ich nicht ganz - Du hattest vorher 1.168V und Package Power von ca. 205W im Peak. Danach 1.28V und 164W Package.


----------



## Gohrbi (2. März 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

.... das verstehe ich auch nicht, nichts verändert. Werde wohl noch etwas probieren müssen. Irgendwo steckt der  im Detail ...
Komme auch mit 1.280V nicht auf 200W. Da ja W=VxA ist ... müßte bei gleichen Stromfluß und einer Spannungserhöhung mehr raus kommen.
Tut es aber nicht. Die 1.160V macht die CPU nicht lange mit. Und 1.200V ergeben imMo >150W, ABER 1.216V ca 130W .... muss ich das verstehen?


----------



## cap82 (2. März 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



Gohrbi schrieb:


> na ja, es geht aber auch anders ...... vor und nach dem köpfen



Der 8600k ist ja auch geköpft. 
Nur halt gleich nach dem Auspacken. Ich hab nicht die Muße erst einzubauen und zu prüfen was geht...


----------



## 4B11T (2. März 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



Gohrbi schrieb:


> verstehe ich auch nicht, nichts verändert.



CPU raus- rein reicht schon aus, dass dein Board ggf. irgend eine Einstellung zurück setzt, da es denkt es wäre eine neue CPU verbaut



Gohrbi schrieb:


> ....Werde wohl noch etwas probieren müssen. Irgendwo steckt der  im Detail ...



Ich empfehle bei sowas einen BIOS Reset und nochmal ganz von vorn anfangen. Was hast du bisher alles verändert? Sämtliche Leistungsaufnahme-Limitierungen usw. noch auf AUTO?



Gohrbi schrieb:


> Komme auch mit 1.280V nicht auf 200W. Da ja W=VxA ist ... müßte bei gleichen Stromfluß und einer Spannungserhöhung mehr raus kommen.
> Tut es aber nicht.



Der Ansatz ist leider falsch, so kommst du der CPU nicht auf die Schliche. Der Stromfluss ist nicht konstant sondern variiert auch mit der Spannung, das regelt das Powermanagement in der CPU. In deiner Formel sind sozusagen alle 3 Komponenten variable Parameter.

Könnte beim Köpfen etwas schief gegangen sein und sitzt der CPU Kühler wieder richtig auf? Ja: deine Temps sind 10° niedriger, das ist aber (A) noch fast bisschen wenig und (B) hauptsächlich auf die Leistungsaufnahme zurückzuführen. Klar ist die CPU 10° kühler, wenn sie sich 50W weniger genehmigt.


----------



## cap82 (3. März 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Eine Sache ist mir grad noch eingefallen: Ich habe das BIOS nicht resettet, sondern mit den OC Settings des 8600k gestartet.
Vielleicht sollte ich mal ein Reset probieren?

Edit:
Gerade nochmal zusamengebaut: 
Die RAM LED leuchtet durchgehend...
Ich habe einen Riegel raus genommen und die BIOS Batterie mal raus.
Leider keine Änderung. Die CPU LED leuchtet nicht, also könnte es ein Kompatibilitätsproblem sein?


----------



## Gohrbi (3. März 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

*@cap82* ..." Die CPU LED leuchtet nicht, also könnte es ein Kompatibilitätsproblem sein?" ... was hast du denn für ein UEFI drauf? Das aktuellste?

So, bei mir alles nochmal kontrolliert. .... 

*@4B11T* "Was hast du bisher alles verändert? Sämtliche Leistungsaufnahme-Limitierungen usw. noch auf AUTO?" ... nichts ... alles original UEFI, nur LÜfter leiser gemacht, nach UEFI reset.

                   "Könnte beim Köpfen etwas schief gegangen sein und sitzt der CPU Kühler wieder richtig auf?" ... A .. nein, habe den "Dr. Delit" verwendet. B ... sauberes Bild der WLP bei Nachkontrolle.

Habe jetzt mal laufen lassen. Komme weder bei "normal Takt" 4,7 GHZ und 1.280V, noch bei 4,7 GHz im UEFI oc bei 1.360V ( hier taktet er auf 4.3 GHZ runter) über 160W. 
Oc im UEFI auf 5.0 GHz bei 1.506V !!!! bringt dann 200W, aber da geht er durch die Decke mit 98°C. Da ist mein Lüfter zu klein für, denke ich. 
Habe die MX-4 drauf, soll ja nicht die schlechteste sein. 
Sonst bringt er jetzt die folgenden Temps:


----------



## cap82 (3. März 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Ich habe das "aktuelle" von der Webseite:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe bereits folgendes versucht:



- BIOS zurückgesetzt

- BIOS Batterie heraus genommen

- Grafikkarte ausgebaut

- USB Mainboard Stecker gezogen

- Alle SATA-Anschlüsse gezogen

- Alle RAM Riegel in allen Steckplätzen eingesteckt, auch einzeln.



Nach einem Rückbau auf den i5 8600k startet das System normal.

*Edit:*
Soo, nach dem letzten Rückbau funktioniert auch der Start mit dem 8600k nicht mehr..
Jetzt leuchtet die CPU und die RAM LED abwechselnd..


----------



## Gohrbi (3. März 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

... sehr seltsam. ... probiere doch mal die minimal Besetzung. System Platte, interne GPU, 1 Ram, Tastatur, Maus. Nimm nochmal den i5. 
UEFI Ausgangszustand. Wenn du das Netz vom PC aus hast, kurz den Startbutton drücken, da zuckt es nochmal und dann Batterie raus, 5 min warten.
Batterie rein und starte nur ins UEFI. Geht das?


----------



## hellm (3. März 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Hab meinen 8700K nun auch am laufen. Leider weiß ich noch niecht wohin die Reise geht, da ich mit dem ASUS Mainboard kämpfe. Willkürliches overvolting betreibt das einfach mal (ich lese bei über 4,8GHz plötzlich VID's über 1,42V), oder es fährt die CPU unter Last herunter.. hier wurde offenbar versucht Overclocking idiotensicher zu machen.
Da muss man halt erst wieder durchblicken, aber trotzdem sehr, sehr schwach von Asus. Ich verstehe schon, die Intelligenz auf dem Planeten ist eine Konstante aber die Bevölkerung wächst, und jeder will 5GHz (den Punkt "Load 5GHz OC profile" gibt es ernsthaft unter dem als AI Tuner verbockten OC-Menü..), aber das Ganze übersichtlich und sinnvoll zu gestalten, ja, gut, das würde sicher wieder viele überfordern... 

Naja, dauert halt bis das alles läuft..XMP war mal super easy und sehr gut zu nutzen, nun werden Teile der CPU  mit hohen Spannungen an die Grenze belastet.


----------



## Duvar (3. März 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

YouTube
Kannst ja mal folgendes testen mit deinem Asus Board.


----------



## Gohrbi (3. März 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

... nicht nur Asus, auch ASRock hat auf die CPU bei 5,0 GHZ oc Profil 1,5V. Irrsinn.


----------



## Aemkeisdna (3. März 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Wo findet ihr die Profile beim ASRock?


----------



## cap82 (3. März 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

So,
ich hab ihn jetzt wieder laufen mit dem 8600k.

2 Fehlerquellen konnte ich ausmachen:

1. Die einer der Kontaktflächen am 8700k ist defekt, es ist keine Legierung mehr drauf..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




2. Der Kühler war zu fest montiert, trotz Abstandshalter von BeQuiet.. Hat wohl die CPU auf den Kontakten verschoben durch den zu hohen Druck...

Jetzt erstmal ne Runde zocken, genug geschraubt heute.


----------



## Duvar (3. März 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Wollt ihr mal das Gigabyte Resultat wissen?^^
Könnte es testen bei Interesse.

Edit: Bei mir legt das Board mit dem automatischen bzw vorinstallierten 5GHz Profil 1.332V an unter Last.
Persönlich hab ich mein 5GHz Profil auf 1.2V eingestellt, also so gesehen sind die 1.332V auch zu hoch, aber natürlich kein Vergleich zu den 1.5V hier.


----------



## Gohrbi (3. März 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



Aemkeisdna schrieb:


> Wo findet ihr die Profile beim ASRock?



UEFI ... "erweiterter Mode" .... oc Tweaker ..... optimierte CPU Einstellungen laden ....


----------



## Gohrbi (3. März 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



cap82 schrieb:


> So,
> ich hab ihn jetzt wieder laufen mit dem 8600k.
> 
> 2 Fehlerquellen konnte ich ausmachen:
> ...



Kühler zu fest, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Dann müßten mehr beschädigt sein. Vielleicht von neu her schon ein Fehler?
Die Kontaktfedern haben einigen Platz nach unten. Zum anderen sind die Federn abgerundet, da kann nichts kratzen.


----------



## Gohrbi (3. März 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



Duvar schrieb:


> Wollt ihr mal das Gigabyte Resultat wissen?^^
> Könnte es testen bei Interesse.
> 
> Edit: Bei mir legt das Board mit dem automatischen bzw vorinstallierten 5GHz Profil 1.332V an unter Last.
> Persönlich hab ich mein 5GHz Profil auf 1.2V eingestellt, also so gesehen sind die 1.332V auch zu hoch, aber natürlich kein Vergleich zu den 1.5V hier.



Wenn ich im Profil für 5,0 GHz die VCore runter setze muss das doch auch gehen? Was meinst du?


----------



## Duvar (3. März 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Bestimmt aber wozu? Kannst doch direkt manuell alles einstellen.


----------



## Gohrbi (3. März 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



Duvar schrieb:


> Bestimmt aber wozu? Kannst doch direkt manuell alles einstellen.



... da bin ich etwas ungeschickt ....  mit dem manuellen.

CB 15 mit 1.392V ... uuups, ein wenig heiß aber keine 100°C mehr


----------



## Duvar (3. März 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Teste halt mal mit weniger Spannung, ist ja nicht schlimm wenn es abstürzt bzw instabil ist.
Schlimmstenfalls musst du das Bios resetten (Cmos reset). Würde direkt mit 1.35V testen.
Schau dir einfach mal dieses Video an YouTube
Stell einfach mal Allcore auf 50 und corevoltage auf 1.35V, Cache ratio erstmal auf auto lassen.
CPU Loadline Calibration würde ich auf dem ASrock Board mal auf 2 testen.
CPU Core Voltage auf fixed mode stellen und darunter bei fixed voltage 1.35 eintragen.


Edit:

Hier mal mein aktuelles Lieblings-Profil: 4.5GHz @ ~1.03V unter Last. (max Kerntemps ~50°C nach einigen runs CB)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cap82 (3. März 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



Gohrbi schrieb:


> Kühler zu fest, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Dann müßten mehr beschädigt sein. Vielleicht von neu her schon ein Fehler?
> Die Kontaktfedern haben einigen Platz nach unten. Zum anderen sind die Federn abgerundet, da kann nichts kratzen.




Kann auch sein, ist ja jetzt auch egal, da die CPU schon geköpft ist.
Ich könnte mir ja auch die Mühe machen und sie wieder mit schwarzem Hochtemperatursilikon zu verkleben, und dann zurück schicken.
Aber das lass ich sein. 
Vielleicht hab ich die CPU ja auch selbst beschädigt, könnte ja auch sein.

Beim nächsten Mal pass ich einfach besser auf.

Der 8600k schnurrt jetzt auf 5,0 GHz und 1,248V...


----------



## Aemkeisdna (3. März 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Meiner braucht bei 4,5 GHz schon 1,2v stabil per Prime- 1344.


----------



## Duvar (3. März 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Mich wundert grad, dass mein dual ranked RAM, zwar mit 19er Timings, aber trotzdem mit 3600MHz startet und wohl läuft.
Mit meinem Ryzen System waren, egal welche Timings ich einstellte, max 3200MHz möglich und dies net mal stabil.
Bin noch Ryzen geschädigt und hätte nicht gedacht, dass das läuft, bin grad bissl verwundert


----------



## hellm (4. März 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



Duvar schrieb:


> YouTube
> Kannst ja mal folgendes testen mit deinem Asus Board.



Danke, das hat mir Zeit erspart.  

Also mit 1,264V laufen 5,0GHz bis jetzt stabil (3dmark und Cinebench). Mit 30mV weniger (im UEFI) gabs noch einen Bluescreen bei Cinebench.
Das ist das berühmte Mittelfeld? Mehr wollte ich nicht, die Leistung ist extrem, und das K hab ich jetzt gern mitgenommen. Werde mich aber erstmal deutlich unterhalb von 5GHz orientieren.

Wie mache ich das jetzt mit Prime und AVX?


----------



## Aemkeisdna (4. März 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Würde noch mit Custom Prime 27 testen, Cinebench lief bei mir stabil aber bei Prime gabs dann Freeze


----------



## NotAnExit (4. März 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



hellm schrieb:


> Also mit 1,264V laufen 5,0GHz bis jetzt stabil (3dmark und Cinebench). Mit 30mV weniger (im UEFI) gabs noch einen Bluescreen bei Cinebench.
> Das ist das berühmte Mittelfeld?



Ist für mich schon gehobenes Mittelfeld! Ich brauche für 4.7GHz 1.21V, ich denke, dass ich für 5 GHz ab 1.3V brauchen werde. Ist ja nicht linear.


----------



## Duvar (4. März 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

hellms CPU ist auf jeden Fall gut bzw es gibt deutlich schlechtere. Im Luxx gibts eine, die packt kaum die 4.8GHz bzw erst mit der Brechstange.
[Sammelthread] OC Prozessoren Intel Sockel 1151 (Coffee Lake) Laberthread - Seite 528
Glaub matti hat bis jetzt das schlechteste Modell, was ich bis Dato gesehen habe.


----------



## hellm (4. März 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Unter Prime (ohne AVX, nach der Hardwareluxx Forum Seite) sind es bei gleicher Einstellung 1,280V und es scheint stabil zu laufen, über 10min hab ich aber nicht getestet. Mit einem besseren Mainboard und Flüssigmetall unterm Heatspreader dürfte es aber unter 1,3V bleiben. Nix Berühmtes, aber auch nicht schlecht, auf jeden Fall kann ich mich nicht beschweren.

Ich hab mir erstmal die 4,8GHz angesehn, unter Cinebench sinds 1,168V und Prime dann 1,184V, scheint stabil, Temperaturen der Kerne bei max 63°C. Wenn man bedenkt das ich den non-K kaufen wollte sind das 500MHz oder über 11% mehr Takt bei absolut keinerlei Nachteilen. Also danke nochmal für all die Überredungskunst. 

Naja, eine Sache nervt mich aber doch. Das Mainboard stellt eine hohe VID ein sobald der Multi höher geht, und die Offset Spannung ist ein Witz. Bei -250mV Offset erreiche ich nicht unter 1,2V unter Last, aber gehe ich weiter wirds instabil.
Also muss ich die Spannung manuell und permanent einstellen.. das ist schon arm, die SPannung im idle nicht senken zu können. Und mit Offset sind das aber auch nur 150-200mV oder sowas. Ich denk zwar nicht das da jetzt ne Menge Strom verbraten wird, aber halt einfach uncool, vielleicht muss ich einfach höher takten, mal sehn worauf ich mich einige.


----------



## Duvar (4. März 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Hab doch hier Verbrauchsmessungen aufgeführt, mit einer manuellen Spannung verbrauchst du kaum mehr im idle, also kein Grund zur Sorge.


----------



## hellm (4. März 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Danke. Das beruhigt mich wieder. 

Update:
Bin jetzt erstmal mit nur 4,5GHz unterwegs, bei 1,104V. Geht sogar noch bisl weniger aber da unten braucht man ja nicht zu sehr mit mV sparen. 4,5GHz war auch die Frequenz mit der ich meinen 3770K getaktet habe. Einen Unterschied meine ich tatsächlich feststellen zu können, und in Benchmarks sowieso.
Die Temperaturen bleiben bei der Taktfrequenz/Spannung auch angenehm niedrig, bisl über 50°C beim Zocken. Aber v.a. der Stromverbrauch ist beeindruckend niedrig. Meine Wasserkühlung hat eine niedrigere Wassertemp bei hörbar weniger Drahzahl, und meine Grafikkarte bleibt kühler.
Mein alter, hitzköpfiger Ivy i7 hat wohl gesoffen wie ein Loch..


----------



## zotac2012 (4. März 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



Aemkeisdna schrieb:


> Meiner braucht bei 4,5 GHz schon 1,2v stabil per Prime- 1344.


Dann ist Deine CPU wohl kein OC Wunder, mein i5 8600K braucht für 5,0 GHz 1,220V , da sieht man mal wieder wie groß die Streuung ist, bei den Coffee Lake CPUs was OC betrifft. Für 4,5 GHz benötigt meine CPU 1,056 Volt!


----------



## Gouvi (5. März 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Ich rätsle momentan noch bei der Kühllösung für meinen 8700k. Eigentlich wollte ich ein Pure Base (geschlossen) nehmen (reicht normal für meine Ansprüche) und einen Noctua NH D 15. Allerdings funktioniert das evtl. nicht mher zusammen, wenn ich den vorderen Lüfter leicht anheben muss wegen Kollision mit Ram (165 mm Einbauhöhe und maximal 165mm im Gehäuse möglich). Wie sehen hier so (ungeköpft) die Erfahrungen mit DRP 3 oder anderen High-End Kühlern die passen aus was OC angeht? Ziel ist nicht das Maximum oder 5+ GHz 24/7 (wäre ja ungeköpft kaum möglich), sondern eher AllCore 4,8-4.9 max.


----------



## Gohrbi (5. März 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

@Gouvi, dein NH D15 wird wohl reichen. Ich habe die hälfte davon und der schafft 5.o GHz nicht. Der geht da an die 100°C. 
Habe aber außer köpfen noch nichts nach unten genommen, das Board gibt mir da 1.5V ... also definitiv zu viel.

Jetzt läuft er erstmal mit 1.216V bei 4.7 GHz bei all Core stabil. (Prime) Will mal sehen ob es in Games auch so ist.
Zum anderen, wenn ich Strömlinge sparen will, dann nehme ich Zettel und Stifte.


----------



## Gouvi (5. März 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



Gohrbi schrieb:


> @Gouvi, dein NH D15 wird wohl reichen. Ich habe die hälfte davon und der schafft 5.o GHz nicht. Der geht da an die 100°C.
> Habe aber außer köpfen noch nichts nach unten genommen, das Board gibt mir da 1.5V ... also definitiv zu viel.
> 
> Jetzt läuft er erstmal mit 1.216V bei 4.7 GHz bei all Core stabil. (Prime) Will mal sehen ob es in Games auch so ist.
> Zum anderen, wenn ich Strömlinge sparen will, dann nehme ich Zettel und Stifte.



Ja mein Problem ist eher, dass ich den Noctua eben nicht ins Pure Base bekommen werde bzw. ein hohes Risiko besteht, dass es nicht passt mit Ram/Mainboard (z370 extreme 4). Klar kann ich natürlich ein doppelt so teures Case wie das Dark abse 700 nehmen, bei dem ich dann auch mehr Platz hab + besser Qualität. Aber wenns etwas günstiger werden soll, ist halt die Frage ob DRP 3 oder ein anderer (Brocken 3?) etwas niedrigerer Kühler auch für moderates OC bis 4,8/4,9 (Chip-Güte mal außen vor) taugen. bzw. ob es überhaupt eine hohe Relevanz hat wenn man ja ohne Köpfen eh relativ eingeschränkt ist.


----------



## Gohrbi (5. März 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Ohne köpfen kannst du erstmal die 4,7 GHz ohne Probleme laufen lassen. Da hatte ich auch nur max 70°C bei "lautlos Mode" (so etwa 500 U/min) des Lüfters. 

Andere Möglichkeit dem Ram aus dem Weg zu gehen, den 2. Lüfter nach hinten nehmen. Da sind ja keine hohen Aufbauten.


----------



## Duvar (5. März 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Solange ihr nicht prime zockt sind die Temps mit einem guten Luftkühler sicher kein Problem beim zocken.


----------



## Gohrbi (5. März 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

So langsam wird sie verträglich. Im CB15 lief das alles jetzt mit 1.136 bis 1.168V. Für 4.7 GHz doch annehmbare VCore oder?


----------



## Duvar (5. März 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Joa ist schon nicht schlecht, kann man mit leben. Beim Kühler wird auch oft der Fuma empfohlen, vllt passt der besser ins Gehäuse.


----------



## Gouvi (5. März 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Ok den Fuma schaue ich mir auch noch an. Aber ich habe nochmal alles genau verglichen. Mein Ram (3000er LPX) ist 31 mm hoch und laut noctua geht das dann mit maximal 32 mm grade so noch hin, auch wenns sehr knapp ist. Alternativ, falls es doch nicht passt könnte ich dann den Tip befolgen und den vorderen Lüfter demontieren (soll ja auch mit einem sehr gut laufen) oder eben durch nen 120 ersetzen / oder den 140er nach hinten nehmen


----------



## Gohrbi (5. März 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



Duvar schrieb:


> Joa ist schon nicht schlecht, kann man mit leben. Beim Kühler wird auch oft der Fuma empfohlen, vllt passt der besser ins Gehäuse.



... mir wäre der zu laut, wegen der 120 mm Lüfter. Oder man kauft ein paar passende bessere dazu. Von der Höhe wäre es was für @Gouvi .... aber ich denke, dass da auch der Ram im Weg ist.

Mein nächstes basteln ist schon in Planung ..... Coollaboratory Liquid MetalPad, 3x CPU + Reinigungsset Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ... habe z.Z. nur die MX-4 drauf.


----------



## Duvar (5. März 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Die pads sollen net so gut sein, davon mal abgesehen, hier mal ein Test, eventuell überlegst du es dir dann noch einmal mit dem basteln Testergebisse: Luftkuhlung (grosser Turmkuhler) - Das grosse Warmeleitpasten-Tutorial mit 85 getesteten Pasten (2017)
Köpfen wäre aber gut, falls du an ein Köpf Tool ran kommst, denn damit ist es kinderleicht, hab es mir auch hier geliehen von einem netten user, musste nur Versandkosten zahlen und als Dank hab ich halt nen 5er zusätzlich bezahlt.
Ich hab Conductonaut auf dem Die benutzt nach dem köpfen und auf dem HS Kryonaut.


----------



## Gohrbi (5. März 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Ich habe den jetzt hier rum liegen .... Aqua Computer Dr. Delid für Skylake und Kaby Lake Prozessoren Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ... geköpft und MX-4 drin und draußen drauf.

Thermal Grizzly Conductonaut Wärmeleitpaste, 1g Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland es soll ja problematisch sein mit dem verreiben. Oder geht es so einigermaßen?
Reicht da die 1g Spritze? Womit verteile/verreibe ich das auf dem Die?

YouTube  ... der spricht hier auch vom abdecken der 3 Kontakte.


----------



## Duvar (5. März 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

1g reicht locker, aber mach einen kleinen Tropfen nicht direkt auf den Die, sondern auf die Innenseite des natürlich gereinigten HS, weil falls du dort zu viel "verspritzt", ist es nicht so schlimm.
Kannst übrigens das was zu viel raus kam, wieder reinsaugen. Irgendwie hört sich der post leicht versaut an mit spritzen und saugen^^
Du hast doch so ein bzw 2 Stäbchen dabei zum auftragen, das Zeug muss man aber schön fleissig 1 Minute "einmassieren" damit es auch bombenfest hält.
Das was auf dem Stäbchen haftet, reicht auch aus um es hauchdünn auf den Die aufzutragen. 

Wichtig ist halt das du nicht nur auf dem Die aufträgst, sondern wie gesagt auf die Innenseite des HS.
Vorher natürlich in Ruhe die Silikonreste mit dem Fingernagel abknubbeln/kratzen, dabei würde ich mir Zeit lassen und es sauber machen.
Ich persönlich habe es anschließend nicht wieder verklebt, hatte ein Gamernexxus Video gesehen, wo der Typ seine Erfahrungen schildert und er soweit ich mich entsinne ohne zu verkleben, bessere Resultate erzielte. (leicht bessere).
Habs aber in erster Linie wegen fehlendem Silikon nicht gemacht^^ Musst dann natürlich erst die CPU in den Sockel setzen am Ende und dann den HS draufsetzen und mit der Klammer fixieren.

Ich habe die Kontakte unmittelbar neben dem Die auch mit alter Paste bestrichen, so ähnlich wie auf dem Video.


----------



## Gohrbi (5. März 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Ich habe den Deckel jetzt auch nur drauf liegen. Habe kein Silikon mehr zu Hause gefunden. 
Hatte ein paar alte Reste da und dort dran gelassen. Vorsichtig eingelegt und festgeklemmt.

Werde mir alles besorgen und mal wie früher in Ruhe an der Elektronik basteln. Habe früher Leiterplatten repariert.


----------



## hellm (6. März 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Asus hats geschafft ein sehr, sehr sinnvolles UEFI zu programmieren. Was erwartet man, wenn man LLC einstellt? Richtig, das die VID um 200-300mV overvolt erfährt. Durchsichtig, logisch, genau was man sich wünscht.
Außerdem muss die VID auch an die Takfrequenz gekoppelt sein, hier wirds also richtig clever, wenn man mehr Takt einstellt geht die VID ebenso rauf. Und bei XMP wird dann der Rest der CPU massiv overvolted (VCCIO auf 1,3V, läuft aber mit der stock voltage von 0,95V stabil..). Perfekt.

Im Endeffekt hat man dann ein BIOS das wirklich für jede CPU und Anwender die goldene 5 schafft. Die VRM-Steuerung wird schon verhindern das etwas abbrennt.. Anscheinend hält man bei Asus Käufer dieses Mainboards hauptsächlich für Idioten.

Mit LLC auf Standard muss ich nur -30mV Offset einstellen und hab meine 1,1V bei 4,5GHz unter Prime. Und 0,67V bei 800MHz im idle. Also alles perfekt, aber ich kauf evtl. doch eins von den 390er Brettern, falls die noch kommen.
Wobei ja jetzt alles funzt, mehr erwarte ich von dem Brett ja doch nicht.


----------



## Gohrbi (7. März 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Vorher - nachher mit "liquid" bei 1.232V und 500 U/min " lautlos Modus" Noch besser sieht man es beim CB15 "vorher - nachher"


----------



## Gouvi (8. März 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Ich kämpfe momentan noch mit meinem 8700k. Brauche leider momentan 1.29 V fixed  für 4.7 All-Core stabil in prime 1344 tests zu haben. Wie stellt ihr da denn LLC Level ein? Habe bei Asrock 5 Stufen. Und wie den Cache Ratio? habe den noch auf Auto.

Testet ihr in der neusten Version von Prime und mit AVX, oder nutzt ihr da eine ältere Version bzw. deaktiviert AVX irgendwie in prime?

Turbo Boost muss bei mir irgendwie enabled bleiben bei asrock, ansonsten kann ich keinen fixed CPU-Ratio eintragen.


----------



## Aemkeisdna (8. März 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

ASRock ist LLC 1 die Konstante und LLC 5 die die unter Last absinkt. Cache Ratio am besten auf 8. 
Ich nutze Prime 27 mit 1344, hat bis jetzt jeden Fehler entdeckte


----------



## DARPA (8. März 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



Aemkeisdna schrieb:


> Cache Ratio am besten auf 8.



Aber besser nur den minimalen Wert


----------



## Gouvi (8. März 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Ja ich hab soweit nach lesen viele Tutorials/ schauen vieler Info Videos (Bauer etc.) nun alles soweit eingestellt und kämpfe schon mit den 4.7 GHz. Den Cache habe ich nun erstmal auf min 8 /max 42. Das Problem ist, dass ich 1344 Tests in Prime nur mit höchster LLC Stufe, also 1, stabil hinbekomme. Sobald ich auf Stufe 2 gehe steigen direkt 1-2 Kerne aus und melden prime Fehler.

Klar kann ich die Spannung noch weiter erhöhen und schaffe vielleicht 4.8 mit maximalem LLC, aber so gesund ist das halt nicht. Will ja gar keine 5 GHz, aber stabile 4.8 wären schon ganz schön. 

Viele Tutorials z.B. vom bauer nutzen halt einen AVX offset von 3. Aber da prime ja AVX nutzt, teste ich ja praktisch dann nur mit 4,4-4.5 wiederum, was natürlich die Stabilität deutlich verbessert, aber ja dann wiederum nicht meine gewünschten 4.7/4.8 testet.


----------



## zotac2012 (8. März 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



Gouvi schrieb:


> Viele Tutorials z.B. vom bauer nutzen halt einen AVX offset von 3. Aber da prime ja AVX nutzt, teste ich ja praktisch dann nur mit 4,4-4.5 wiederum, was natürlich die Stabilität deutlich verbessert, aber ja dann wiederum nicht meine gewünschten 4.7/4.8 testet.


Wenn man mit Prime95 testet, dann entweder mit AVX, dann aber auch mit AVX-Offset im Bios auf Stufe 2 oder 3, was ja dann bedeutet, das der Takt um 200 MHz bzw. 300 MHz runtergeregelt wird.  Oder man verwendet die entsprechenden Befehlszeile, die man im Prime95  in die Local.txt einträgt !


> CPUSupportsAVX=0, CPUSupportsFMA3=0



Ich nutze die Befehlszeile im Prime95, weil wenn man im Bios den AVX-Offset auf Stufe 2 oder 3 einstellt, man das Problem hat, das im Windows bei bestimmten Anwendungen und Games die kein AVX nutzen, dennoch die ´CPU runtertaktet, leider wurde ja bis Heute dieser BUG noch nicht behoben, was ja eigentlich mit einem Bios Update möglich sein sollte!


----------



## hellm (8. März 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Also ich quäl meinen 8700K nicht mit AVX. Wieso auch, ich will damit zocken, also lieber damit testen und mit hwinfo auf WHEA's achten (ganz unten unter Sensoren). Ich lass sogar Prime nur 5 Minuten laufen, vorher teste ich mit Cinebench. Ich lass auch gern 20mV Luft zur letzten Fehlermeldung und dann teste ich mit hwinfo im Hintergrund mit meinen Anwendungen und Games. Da solls ja auch stabil sein, ich sehe keinen Sinn darin warum meine CPU ewig und drei Tage Prime laufen lassen muss. Mit meinem Polster bei nur 4,5GHz und undervolting geht wohl auch das, aber wenn ich mal 5GHz mit geringst möglicher Vcore brauche, dann sicher nicht für Prime.



> Viele Tutorials z.B. vom bauer nutzen halt einen AVX offset von 3


In dem Vid verwendet er Prime v26.6; die ist noch ohne AVX.

Stresstests im Detail: CPU und Gesamtsystem richtig testen


----------



## NotAnExit (9. März 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Ich bin momentan sehr zufrieden. Mit 4.7GHz und 1.21V (ungeköpft) komme ich bei Prime auf 79°C mit AVX (offset 0). Ingame mal ein Peak auf 62°C, meist unter 60°C. Außer AC:Origins, da gehts auf 65°C.


----------



## Gouvi (9. März 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Ja habe jetzt AVX in prime auch ausgeschaltet. 
Nach neuen Testreihen brauch meine CPU wohl für 4.8 und 15 min prime 1.32. Für 4.9 schon 1.38. Da stehts schon in keinem Verhältnis mehr für mich. Hab ich wohl keine gute CPU erwischt.  Also werd ich wohl maximal 4.8 laufen lassen bei 1.32. Temps liegen in Prime dann bei um die 75 Grad. 

Werde auch mal noch testen wieviel er für 4.7 brauch. Dann wäre noch die Überlegeung wie viel ruhiger und leiser das System dann dadurch würde oder halt andere Möglichkeit auf 4.8 bleiben, mit der Spannung leicht runtergehen  und schauen obs in Spielen stabil läuft und auf Prime pfeifen^^

Interessant finde ich ja, dass Prime 1344 (ohne AVX) Tests 20 min lang fehlerlos liefen, Occt aber z.B. bei small data tests schon nach 1 Sekunde mit einem Fehler ausgestiegen ist. Auch einige Spiele wie GTA V stürzen bei 1.32 V und 4,8 teilweise während ich im Menü bin einfach ab.

Also dass die Lastspannung unter der Idle-Spannung liegt weiß ich, aber ist es normal dass unter prime-Last die vcore laut cpu-z/Hw monitor bei 1,23 liegt, wenn ich im Bios 1,32 eingestellt habe (LLC Stufe 2)?


----------



## zotac2012 (9. März 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



Gouvi schrieb:


> Also dass die Lastspannung unter der Idle-Spannung liegt weiß ich, aber ist es normal dass unter prime-Last die vcore laut cpu-z/Hw monitor bei 1,23 liegt, wenn ich im Bios 1,32 eingestellt habe (LLC Stufe 2)?



Das liegt an der LLC Stufe, bei meinem Gigabyte MB ist es wieder ganz anders, da es bei mir nur die Stufen Standard /High und Turbo gibt. Alles ab 5,1 GHz muss ich dann auf Turbo stellen und dort liegt bei mir die Spannung im Windows meist 12-16mV höher als im Bios. Für 5,4 GHz / Uncore 4,8 GHz brauche ich im Bios 1,380 Volt, was dann unter Windows 1,392 Volt entspricht! Versuch einfach mal eine höhere LLC Stufe zu wählen, wo dann der Wert im Bios auch unter Windows wiedergegeben wird!

Hier habe ich mal ein Video mit meinem i5 8600K mit 5,4 GHz@1,392 Volt gemacht und mal alle wichtigen Werte per OSD eingeblendet, dazu habe ich mal die Unreal Engine 4 Demo -Infiltrator- genutzt oder auch mal den Resident Evil 6 Benchmark.

*Video:*


Spoiler







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AmeDqSdjQXw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=650CbW5n7S4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gouvi (9. März 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

ja hab schon mit Stufe 2 die 2. höchste LLC stufe. bei asrock ist 1 die höchste. die will ich aber eigtl. aufgrund der Spannungspitzen nach oben nicht unbedingt wählen.

5.4 ist ne menge bei den spannungen. bin ja froh wenn ich mit 1.32 bis 1.3 stabil 4.8 zum laufen bekomme ohne avx


----------



## Duvar (9. März 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



zotac2012 schrieb:


> Das liegt an der LLC Stufe, bei meinem Gigabyte MB ist es wieder ganz anders, da es bei mir nur die Stufen Standard /High und Turbo gibt. Alles ab 5,1 GHz muss ich dann auf Turbo stellen und dort liegt bei mir die Spannung im Windows meist 12-16mV höher als im Bios. Für 5,4 GHz / Uncore 4,8 GHz brauche ich im Bios 1,380 Volt, was dann unter Windows 1,392 Volt entspricht! Versuch einfach mal eine höhere LLC Stufe zu wählen, wo dann der Wert im Bios auch unter Windows wiedergegeben wird!
> 
> Hier habe ich mal ein Video mit meinem i5 8600K mit 5,4 GHz@1,392 Volt gemacht und mal alle wichtigen Werte per OSD eingeblendet, dazu habe ich mal die Unreal Engine 4 Demo -Infiltrator- genutzt oder auch mal den Resident Evil 6 Benchmark.
> 
> ...



Teste mal hier deine CPU "World Of Tanks" Demo  enCore Engine Benchmark
Am besten 1024x768 Ultra mit TSAA HQ
Kannst auch gerne ein Video machen, ist schöner anzuschauen


----------



## zotac2012 (9. März 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



Gouvi schrieb:


> ja hab schon mit Stufe 2 die 2. höchste LLC stufe. bei asrock ist 1 die höchste. die will ich aber eigtl. aufgrund der Spannungspitzen nach oben nicht unbedingt wählen.
> 
> 5.4 ist ne menge bei den spannungen. bin ja froh wenn ich mit 1.32 bis 1.3 stabil 4.8 zum laufen bekomme ohne avx


Ach so, ja dann ist das bei Asrock natürlich nicht so toll gelöst, dann musst Du halt bei den Einstellungen im Bios immer berücksichtigen, das diese bei Dir im Windows niedriger sind. Wie sieht es denn im Windows aus, wenn Du die LLC Stufe 1 wählst, hast Du dann die gleiche Spannung im Windows, wie im Bios eingestellt, ist diese höher oder ist diese dann auch niedriger als im Bios?



> Teste mal hier deine CPU "World Of Tanks" Demo enCore Engine Benchmark
> Am besten 1024x768 Ultra mit TSAA HQ
> Kannst auch gerne ein Video machen, ist schöner anzuschauen


OK, werde ich machen und werde es dann hier posten, wenn dass Video fertig ist!


----------



## Duvar (9. März 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Bin mal gespannt was du da erreichst mit 5.4GHz.


----------



## NotAnExit (9. März 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



zotac2012 schrieb:


> Ach so, ja dann ist das bei Asrock natürlich nicht so toll gelöst, dann musst Du halt bei den Einstellungen im Bios immer berücksichtigen, das diese bei Dir im Windows niedriger sind. Wie sieht es denn im Windows aus, wenn Du die LLC Stufe 1 wählst, hast Du dann die gleiche Spannung im Windows, wie im Bios eingestellt, ist diese höher oder ist diese dann auch niedriger als im Bios?



War schon bei meinem Z68 so. Bei LLC1 müsste sein Board unter Last noch was draufpacken. Musste das auch beachten, da ich jetzt ein Asus habe und da LLC7 ungefähr Asrocks LLC1 ist.


----------



## zotac2012 (9. März 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



Duvar schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt was du da erreichst mit 5.4GHz.



Hier die Ergebnisse vom -Benchmark- World of Tanks enCore mit HQ Kantenhlättung und ohne Kantenhlättung, mit i5 8600K 5400 MHz / Uncore 4800 MHz@1,392 Volt!

Am besten 1024x768 Ultra mit TSAA HQ



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Am besten 1024x768 Ultra ohne Kantenglättung



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So hier jetzt das Video -Benchmark- World of Tanks enCore Mit HQ Kantenhlättung


Spoiler







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=00cOvz--qGM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Duvar (9. März 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Ja schon ordentlich Power, hier mein Resultat @ 5.4GHz http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/b...mo-encore-engine-benchmark-4.html#post9271807
Fast 6k Punkte mehr. 

Kannst ja noch hier mitmachen wenn du willst: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/b...antasy-xv-benchmark-thread-9.html#post9270907
Download findeste beim 1. Beitrag in dem Thread.


----------



## zotac2012 (9. März 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



Duvar schrieb:


> Ja schon ordentlich Power, hier mein Resultat @ 5.4GHz http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/b...mo-encore-engine-benchmark-4.html#post9271807
> Fast 6k Punkte mehr.


Du darfst aber nicht vergessen, das ich nur eine GTX 1070 habe und Du eine GTX 1080Ti, gerade bei den Einstellungen auf Ultra hat die Grafikkarte auch noch einen deutlichen Einfluss. Das kann ich schon bei meiner GTX 1070 sehen, wenn ich mit dem Undervolting Profil teste, oder mit richtigem OC und Spannungserhöhung, wie sich das Ergebnis verändert. Mit einer GTX 1080Ti potenziert sich das ja dann noch! Und Du hast ja Deine GTX 1080Ti auch noch übertaktet, dennoch scheint ja auch Dein i7 8700K gut zu gehen was OC betrifft!

Mehr wie 5,4 GHz mit einer Spannung von 1,392 habe ich noch nicht getestet, man soll ja eigentlich nicht über die 1,4 Volt gehen bei Coffee Lake. Was braucht denn Dein i7 8700K bei 5,4 GHz an Spannung?


----------



## Duvar (10. März 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Auch knapp 1.4V rum (unter Last knapp unter 1.4V)
Hier mal ein run GPU @ stock.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Final Fantasy Benchmark skaliert schön mit Kernen, kannst ja das mal austesten.
Hab da knapp über 22k erreicht mit 5.2GHz.


----------



## cap82 (10. März 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

So, hab den 8700k an der defekten Kontaktstelle mal professionell mit Bleistift "gepimpt"...
Lässt mir keine Ruhe, ich bau nochmal ein und berichte..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gohrbi (10. März 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

.. den würde ich reklamieren ..... es sind ja 3 Fläcken zu sehen, die angegriffen sind. Wie sieht denn der
Gegenpart (Papa) aus?


----------



## cap82 (10. März 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Ich hab ihn schon geköpft.. 
Ich hatte ja auch vorher schon geschrieben, dass ich nicht sicher sein kann, ob ich ihn nicht selbst beschädigt habe.
Thema is durch, auch nach dem Bleistift-Tuning tut sich nix.

Der Sockel ist noch OK, der 8600k läuft ja.


----------



## zotac2012 (10. März 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



cap82 schrieb:


> Ich hab ihn schon geköpft..
> Ich hatte ja auch vorher schon geschrieben, dass ich nicht sicher sein kann, ob ich ihn nicht selbst beschädigt habe.
> Thema is durch, auch nach dem Bleistift-Tuning tut sich nix.


Viel interessanter wäre ja, mal die Rückseite mit dem Die zu sehen, wie es da aussieht, ich weiss nicht ob es wirklich an den Pins liegt, oder vielleicht auf der Rückseite irgendwo die Platine vielleicht beschädigt ist?

Mit was hast Du die CPU denn geköpft? Und wo lag den die CPU auf, das  sieht alles irgendwie seltsam aus, habe mal den Bereich makiert! 

Bild: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gohrbi (10. März 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

... was mich an dem so irritiert sind die verteilten Probleme .... schon sehr seltsam. sowas bekommt man mit normalen Untergrund nicht hin. 
Ist da irgendwas drauf gekleckert? 
Ich habe mir angewöhnt neue Hardware immer zu fotographieren.


----------



## cap82 (10. März 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Das hab ich mir schon angesehen, das PCB sieht einwandfrei aus. 
Wie gesagt sah eine Ecke des DIE etwas angeknackst aus nach dem Köpfen. 

Die CPU läuft ja an, nur die RAM Led am Mainboard leuchtet dauerhaft.

Ist auch nicht so tragisch jetzt, ich hatte das ja schon unter Lehrgeld abgelegt.


----------



## zotac2012 (10. März 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



cap82 schrieb:


> Das hab ich mir schon angesehen, das PCB sieht einwandfrei aus.
> Wie gesagt sah eine Ecke des DIE etwas angeknackst aus nach dem Köpfen.


Wie hast Du die CPU geköpft, mit welcher Methode?


----------



## cap82 (10. März 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Mit der Klinge, steht alles weiter vorne im Thread.


----------



## zotac2012 (10. März 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



cap82 schrieb:


> Mit der Klinge, steht alles weiter vorne im Thread.


Ah OK! Ein Freund von mir hat sich mit der Rasierklinge auch schon einen i7 4790K geschrottet, deswegen halte ich von dieser Methode gar nichts. Für mich war klar, ich Köpfe meinen i5 8600K nur, wenn ich mal irgendwie an das Tool [Den Delid-Die-Mate 2] von der8auer komme. Diese Woche hatte ich Glück, habe am vergangenen Montag einfach mal bei Caseking online vorbei geschaut und da war das Tool kurzfristig*[FONT="&amp] Lagernd[/FONT]*, da habe ich dann direkt zugeschlagen und bestellt und am Mittwoch hatte ich dann das Tool zu Hause. [FONT="&amp]

[/FONT]Und das Tool ist echt genial zum Köpfen und auch wieder zumverkleben des IHS. Und es hat sich definitiv gelohnt, kann man nur empfehlen!


----------



## Gohrbi (10. März 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

*@hellm *hatte mir weiter vorn den hier empfohlen, weil "derBauer" nicht verfügbar war.* "Aqua Computer Dr. Delid für Skylake und Kaby Lake Prozessoren."*

Der einzige Nachteil sind die Geldausgaben, Liquid, WLP, Silikon, das Werkzeug. Aber vielleicht kommen ja noch 50 Prozzies.

Den 3770k habe ich auch mit Rasierklinge gemacht.


----------



## zotac2012 (10. März 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



Gohrbi schrieb:


> *@hellm *hatte mir weiter vorn den hier empfohlen, weil "derBauer" nicht verfügbar war.* "Aqua Computer Dr. Delid für Skylake und Kaby Lake Prozessoren."*
> 
> Der einzige Nachteil sind die Geldausgaben, Liquid, WLP, Silikon, das Werkzeug. Aber vielleicht kommen ja noch 50 Prozzies.


Naja, bei mir waren es knapp 55,00 Euro [Delid-Die-Mate 2 / Thermal Grizzly Conductonaut Flüssigmetall-Wärmeleitpaste und UHU Hochtemperatur Silikon - 80 ml], das war aber immer noch günstiger, als z.B. die CPU zu Schrotten, für die ich Anfang Januar 275,00 Euro bezahlt habe! 

Allerdings habe ich mich auch gefragt, wieso Intel dieCPUs nicht verlötet, nur um ein paar Cent zu sparen [klar bei der Masse anproduzierten CPUs kommt da schon was zusammen!] sich den Unmut der Käuferaufzuhalsen, naja lässt sich drüber streiten. Vielleicht würde man aber auchnoch mehr CPUs verkaufen, wenn diese verlötet wären, gerade bei denUsern/Kunden die sich eine "K" CPU kaufen, wenn die wüssten, dass dieCPUs verlötet sind, dadurch deutlich bessere OC Werte haben und das mit gutenTemperaturen!


----------



## Gohrbi (10. März 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Hinter solche Gedankengänge kommt man nicht. Nun sind wir ausgerüstet für Generationen von Intel. AMD kommt mir nicht mehr ins Haus.


----------



## Gouvi (10. März 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Ich hab nochmal mit meinem 8700k weiter rumprobiert. Ich habe ja das Problem, dass ich 4.8 erst auf 1.32 primestable bekomme (ohne AVX). Allerdings habe ich immer mit maximal LLC Stufe 2 gearbeitet, was bei Asrock die 2 höchste Stufe ist, also die mit dem 2. niedrigsten vdroop. Auf dieser Stufe resultieren aus den im Bios angegebenen 1.32 V unter CPU-Z unter Last angezeigte überwiegende 1,232V (selten kurz mal 1,248). Auf LLC Stufe 1 ist dann auch unter CPU-Z die Spannung praktisch identisch mit der Spannuung aus dem Bios (1.312 grob). D.h. ich habe fast 0,09 V geringere Lastspannung bei LLC Stufe 2. 

Dazu frage ich mich jetzt zum einen, ob das so stimmen kann bzw. ob da alles in ordnung ist. Heißt das jetzt dass meine CPU eigtl. unter 1,23 V stabil mit 4,8 läuft oder mit 1,32, nur damit ich mal meine Daten korrekt zu denen hier so genannten einordnen kann. Denn 1,32 V für 4,8 ist halt im Vergleich selbst zu den schlechteren CPUs die ich so kenne immer noch ungewöhnlich schlecht. Zum anderen ist ja so wie ich unter anderem in Hardwareluxxartikeln gelesen habe die LLC Stufe 1 bei Asrock diejenige, die nicht zu empfehlen ist (analog dazu bei Asus Stufe 8 oder so), weil sie über die eingestellten Spannungen hinaus starke Spannungsspitzen erzeugt und somit nicht wirklich gut für die CPU ist. Nur ist durch die große Differenz zur Bios-Spannung dann für mich schwer zu sagen bei LLC Stufe 2, ab wann ungesunde Spannungen vorliegen.


----------



## zotac2012 (10. März 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Im Endeffekt ist entscheidend, was im Windows Betrieb angezeigt wird und danach sollte man sich richten und diese Werte im Bios beiden Spannungseinstellungen auch berücksichtigen. Ich finde das irgendwie schon Interessant, wie unterschiedlich hier die Boardpartner mit diesen Spannungseinstellungen umgehen. Bei mir ist es völlig egal, ob ich jetzt LLC Standard / High oder Turbo einstelle, der Wert im Windows ist immer zwischen12-16mV höher als im Bios. Alles über 5,0 GHz sollte man aber dann auch mit der Einstellung LLC Turbo fahren, um ein stabiles OC zu bekommen!


----------



## hellm (10. März 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Dann les dich mal hier ein:
Die VID bei Intel-CPUs - Mythos oder Stunde der Wahrheit?

Wenn irgendjemand von nötiger Spannung spricht, also das berühmte @...mV, dann ist immer der Last-Wert unter Windows gemeint. Also das was CPU-Z und andere dann so anzeigen unter Vcore.

1.232v für 4,8GHz wäre Mittelfeld. Ich geh auch nach den 3 Testkandidaten bei Hardwareluxx:
Coffee Lake: Overclocking-Check - Hardwareluxx


----------



## NotAnExit (11. März 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Naja, demnach habe ich ja einen richtigen "Krüppel" erwischt, da ich mit 1.20V für 4.7 einen Error unter Prime bekomme (mit AVX). Das habe ich nur gemerkt, weil ich bei dem Run genauer hingesehen habe. Alle Worker waren noch grün, aber bei einem war ein Error ("0 Warnings"). Mit 1.21V läufts drei Stunden durch und bisher 53h Kingdom Come stabil.


----------



## Gouvi (11. März 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Ok Danke. Kenne auch das Video in dem er nochmal LLC/Vdroop etc. und co genau erklärt.  D.h. Die höchste LLC Stufe ist eher weniger zu empfehlen, aber wenn ihr hier Ergebnisse postet bzw. OC Ergebnisse wie die bei hardwareluxx präsentiert werden beziehen die sich immer auf die Last-Spannung in CPU-Z.   D.h. es geht mir auch nur um die Lastspannung die anliegt (und ich CPU-Z) angezeigt  unabhängig von der Bioseinstellung ?! (Denn die kann ja je nach LLC Level mal eben 10 Voltstufen differieren von der Lastspannung). Es geht mir halt darum, dass ja im Allgemeinen Spannungen ab  1.35 aufwärts oder gar 1.4 nicht mehr als empfehlenswert für 24/7 OC betrachtet werden. Und dabei geht es dann um den Wert unter Last in CPU-Z und nicht den im Bios, in welchem ja dann 1,44 oder gar 1,49 eingestellt sein könnte?


----------



## hellm (11. März 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

les halt meinen ersten Link dazu.. VID und Vcore, das ist noch aktuell genug, heute nix anders.


----------



## Gouvi (12. März 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Jop hab mir alles schon durchgelesen und auch Erklärungsvideos geschaut. Es geht mir eher darum im gesamten meine Volt Einstellungen in Relation einzuordnen. 

Ausgehend davon dass man ja so grob sagt, dass 1.35-1.4 V schon die oberste Grenze der 24/7 Voltage sind, lieber weniger, und 1.4+ nicht mehr zu empfehlen ist, frage ich mich nur ob ich jetzt dann trotzdem z.B. im Bios 1.4 einstellen kann, da die Lastspannung ja dann nur bei 1.32/1.33 liegt, was noch gerade so im Rahmen ist oder ob diese 1.4 dann eben mit 1.4 zu hoch sind eigtl. schon, auch wenn sie nur im Idle anliegen.


----------



## hellm (12. März 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



> Es geht mir eher darum im gesamten meine Volt Einstellungen in Relation einzuordnen.


 lol?

Da du nun im Bilde bist über VID, Vcore, Vdroop und Lastspitzen, kannst du sicher auch mehr damit anfagen wenn dir jemand erzählt die maximal empfehlenswerte Vcore beträgt 1,4V.


----------



## Schauderwelz (17. März 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Welche Mainboards werden denn aktuell so für Coffeelake empfohlen?
spiele mit dem Gedanken mir einen 8400, 8600K, 8700 oder 8700K

Bin aktuell mit meinem Z170 nicht ganz so zufrieden (Asus Maximus Hero)


----------



## NotAnExit (17. März 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Als P/L-Tipp sehr oft das ASRock Z370 Extreme 4. 

Wollte ich mir auch zuerst zulegen, habe es dann aber nicht gemacht, weil wohl eine rote LED drauf ist, welche durchgehend sehr hell leuchtet. Und da mein Case mit Fenster genau neben mir steht, war das ein No-Go.


----------



## cap82 (17. März 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Gibts überhaupt noch Mainboards ohne LED's?


----------



## Schauderwelz (17. März 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Wenn man nicht unbedingt Taktet reicht ja der 8700 non K oder ist der K doch noch mal ne Ecke flotter für die 50€?

mit ASRock hatte ich damals beim Sandy Bridge schlechte Erfahrung gemacht und seitdem gemieden sind die jetzt besser? Damals liefen die Fremdanbieter Controller nie zuverlässig.

wie sieht es mit Gigabyte aus? Oder MSI?

brauche halt ein super zuverlässiges Board unter 200€ für die nächsten sagen wir mal 6-8 Jahre


----------



## Gohrbi (17. März 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



NotAnExit schrieb:


> Als P/L-Tipp sehr oft das ASRock Z370 Extreme 4.
> 
> Wollte ich mir auch zuerst zulegen, habe es dann aber nicht gemacht, weil wohl eine rote LED drauf ist, welche durchgehend sehr hell leuchtet. Und da mein Case mit Fenster genau neben mir steht, war das ein No-Go.



... ja, die rote LED leuchtet sehr hell und immer an der Stelle, welches UEFI gerade läuft. Da hilft nur abkleben oder ein geschlossenes Case.
Aber Einstellmöglichkeiten. u.a. Lüfterkram geht sehr gut mit dem Board. Auch das oc´n, man muss ahlt ein wenig Erfahrung mit den Einstellungen haben.
Ist mein 3. Board (Z77; Z170; Z370) der "Extreme 4" Serie.



Schauderwelz schrieb:


> Wenn man nicht unbedingt Taktet reicht ja  der 8700 non K oder ist der K doch noch mal ne Ecke flotter für die 50€?
> mit ASRock hatte ich damals beim Sandy Bridge schlechte Erfahrung gemacht und seitdem gemieden
> 
> 
> ...



... also auf das "k" würde ich nicht mehr verzichten. Damit sind für die nächsten Jahre immer noch ein paar Reserven drin.
Mit dem Board gehen alle Kerne zu 4.7 GHz und bis 5.2 habe ich es bekommen.

Ist aber m.E. nicht notwendig, weil 4.7 voll reichen. Dann noch köpfen und bei CB15 waren es dann 20°C kühler.


----------



## NotAnExit (17. März 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Das ASRock Z68 Extreme3 Gen3 läuft seit Februar, seit ich den 8700K habe, bei meiner Frau im Rechner weiter. Seit 2011 stabil in Betrieb, zeitweise mit 4,8GHz auf dem 2600K. Einziges Manko - ein SATA-Port hat einen Wackler, aber lange nach Ablauf der Gewährleistung. Ansonsten sehr zufrieden, auch mit dem Bios.


----------



## zotac2012 (17. März 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



Schauderwelz schrieb:


> wie sieht es mit Gigabyte aus? Oder MSI?


Also ich bin mit meinem Gigabyte Z370 Aorus Ultra Gaming [Rev. 1.0] sehr zufrieden und ich habe das Board unter anderem auch wegen der RGB Beleuchtung gekauft, weil Gigabyte das einfach Genial gelöst hat. Was ja auch bei meinem Corsair Crystal Case, welches komplett aus getöntem Hardglas besteht, Sinn macht.


----------



## Schauderwelz (18. März 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Ja das ist die Qual der Wahl 
wird Asus bei den Z370ern nicht mehr so emfohlen wie es bei den Z170 Boards noch so war?

welcher Hersteller hat denn eurer Erfahrung nach den besten kundensupport in sachen Bios Updates


----------



## Gohrbi (18. März 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

CPU Thread .......


----------



## Schauderwelz (18. März 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Kann man eigentlich gute mATX Boarding empfehlen? Oder sind die generell nur Notlösungen?


----------



## hellm (18. März 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Also Asus war auch recht fix mit den Patches, gabs in letzter Zeit genug davon.

Ich wurde mit keinem 370er Brett so richtig warm, etwas Vergleichbares zu meinem alten Z77X-UD3H war nicht finden, v.a. nicht bei Gigabyte. Auch das kürzlich erschienen UD3 hat mich nicht überzeugt, dei Verfügbarkeit war auch nicht da.
Also zurück zu Asus, die mit der TUF Serie auch etwas höherwertig bei den elektronischen Komponeneten aussuchen wollen. Hab mich dann für das ASUS TUF Z370-Plus Gaming entschieden. Der Preis war angenehm, nix was man nicht braucht auf dem Board. Das VRM ist keinesfalls zu windig und bietet zahlreiche Einstellungsmöglichkeiten, weiß ich ja seit meinem UD3H, an den Spulen braucht mans nicht abzählen. Die Lüftersteuerung ist ein Traum im Vgl. zum alten Brett, aber ich glaub da ist die Konkurrenz nicht weniger schlecht.
TUF Z370-PLUS GAMING   | Mainboards | ASUS Deutschland
ASUS TUF Z370-Plus Gaming Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

µATX bzw mATX ist eigentlich keine schlechte Idee, aber das Angebot ist aber eher mager. Wenn du ein gutes Brett findest, wer braucht schon die 2-3 Steckplätze mehr..


----------



## cap82 (18. März 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



Gohrbi schrieb:


> CPU Thread .......



Leider gibt es keinen Z370er Sammelthread..
Und da die auswahl für die Coffee-Lake CPU's noch relativ beschränkt ist, kann man das ruhig hier thematisieren.


----------



## Gohrbi (18. März 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Dann können wir ja kombinieren.  Ich finde den ASRock UEFI Support gut. Immer aktuell.


----------



## hellm (19. März 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Klar. So ein Coffee Lake (ob das noch eine Korrektur erfährt?^^) braucht ja auch zwingend eine Unterlage zum funktionieren. 

Bei Gigabyte habe ich auch gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Allerdings schwindet der Support doch gut wenn die Generation schon eine alte wird, dann musste ich mir mit dem UEFI BIOS Updater helfen. Das betrifft aber auch alle Hersteller. Wobei ich mich schon wundere, das würde einen Praktikanten erfordern..


----------



## Schauderwelz (19. März 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Also ich komme seit Tagen mit dem iPad nicht auf die HP von ASRock 

wie soeht es es mit mATX boards für Coffeelake aus?


----------



## hellm (19. März 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



Schauderwelz schrieb:


> Also ich komme seit Tagen mit dem iPad nicht auf die HP von ASRock
> 
> wie soeht es es mit mATX boards für Coffeelake aus?



so:
Intel Sockel 1151 mit Formfaktor: µATX, Chipsatz-Modell: Z370 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Schauderwelz (19. März 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Ja das es welche gibt weiß ich aber kann man die empfehlen in Sachen Qualität oder sind es nur Alternative Kompromisse für Leute die kein Platz haben?
würde wenn auf mATX gehen da die Gehäuse etwas filigraner und nicht so wuchtig aussehen.


----------



## hellm (19. März 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Naja, meistens spart man da nicht viel, das Mainboard ist halt etwas kürzer.. ITX ist da schon etwas anderes. Aber wenn du ein Gehäuse im Auge hast das mit guter Kühlung und µATX aufwarten kann, warum nicht.

VRM scheint bei allen ausreichend zu sein, und auch sonst bieten die fast alles was die ATX-Bretter auch haben. Alles etwas aufgeräumter, aber sonst.. an der Qualität wird da kein Unterschied sein.
Und da bereits mein Asus TUF mit kleinerem VRM völlig ausreichend ist um einen 6er Coffee Lake mit 4,6GHz und 1,136V zu versorgen, kommts nur darauf an wo du hin willst. Für sichere 5GHz und max OC für einen 8700K würde ich eher etwas dickeres empfehlen.


----------



## Schauderwelz (19. März 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Ich würde lieber was solides zuverlässiges als Max OC zu betreiben.

habe jetzt den 6700k und kein einziges Mal übertaktet, deswegen die Überlegung den 8700 non k zu nehmen. Aber ein k hätte später den besseren wiederverkaufswert

ich weiß leistungstechnisch wird da kein Quantensprung zu erwarten sein bei 2k Auflösung aber mit der z170 Platform bin ich nicht wirklich grün und die Z370 scheint ja schon ausgereifter zu sein. Zudem sind 6/12 ja etwas länger haltbar als 4/8 zudem Coffeelake eine Wahnsinns Gamingleistung hat und ich beim Fotos bearbeiten da sicher profitieren kann.

aktuell istbdas TUF Plus ja bei ZackZack im Angebot


----------



## hellm (19. März 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Ich kanns dir nur empfehlen. Hat alles was man braucht, und nix  überflüssiges. Für einen non-K, bestenfalls mit undervolting, braucht  man schon gleich gar nicht mehr Phasen oder sowas. Die Soundkarte ist  auch nicht so dolle wie bei anderen Brettern, aber ich bin immer noch  mit meinem Soundblaster unterwegs, da brauche ich sowas auch nicht. M2  gibts 2x, RAM-Bänke flott und schön nahe der CPU, UEFI bietet alles was  man so braucht und mehr.

Ich wollte auch den non-K nehmen, hab  mich dann im allerletzten Moment umentschieden. Nur weil der Preis da  gerade nicht soviel mehr war. Letztendlich hätte ichs nicht gebraucht,  und am Ende gibts gebraucht auch nicht soviel mehr, wie ich mit meinem  3770K festgestellt hab. Aber es ist ganz nett, nötig hätte ichs jetzt  nicht gehabt.

Objetiv gesehn ist es für 16% mehr CPU-Leistung bei 5GHz jetzt nicht wert soviel mehr Geld zu investieren. Wobei man den K jetzt wirklich nicht köpfen muss für OC; das war bei meiner alten Ivy Bridge eher der Fall. EIn TUF plus mit non-K ist vermutlich das vernünftigeste, weil preiswerter kommt man nicht an solch eine Leistung. Und den Unterschied würde man jetzt auch nicht unbedingt merken, wenn man nur zockt, und das nicht mit der dicksten Karte.


----------



## Duvar (21. März 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Hier mal ein schneller Prime run (rund 21-22 min).
Mag ja Prime eigentlich absolut nicht, aber wenn es nicht Stundenlang laufen muss, ists OK^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NotAnExit (21. März 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Angeber! 

Also wenn das Ding so im Alltag läuft, ist das definitiv ein golden Sample.


----------



## Duvar (21. März 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



NotAnExit schrieb:


> Angeber!
> 
> Also wenn das Ding so im Alltag läuft, ist das definitiv ein golden Sample.



Gibt bessere, oder vllt liegt es auch an meinem Board, da gibt es teilweise heftige Diskrepanzen, einige Taichi Boards sollen ja mit der selben CPU etc rund 60mV weniger verbrauchen als viele andere Boards.
Wie dem auch sei, hier mal ein schneller 5.2GHz run, da wird die CPU schon ordentlich warm^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Nutze aber im Alltag aktuell mein 4.8GHz Profil aus der Signatur, läuft auf jeden Fall sauber bis Dato. Toi Toi Toi.
Bei mir wird die CPU niemals @ 5.2-5.4GHz laufen (letzteres auch möglich), weil es einfach nix bringt @ 4K Gaming.
Selbst die 4.8GHz sind zu hoch mMn, hab ja noch ein 4.2GHz Profil @ 0.972V, sollte eigentlich locker ausreichen, da es so noch etwas schneller ist als ein auf max übertakteter Ryzen R5 1600X und die sind ja auch nicht grad lahm.

Edit:

Hier sehen die Temps doch schon weitaus besser aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit2: Ach schau her, kann beim 4.2GHz Profil ja noch weiter runter mit der Spannung auf 0.948V 
Gleich mal testen ob ich noch weiter runter kann, da scheine ich es wohl nicht so genau genommen zu haben mit der Spannung bei dem Profil. (konnte net weiter runter  )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DARPA (23. März 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Wimmelbild 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 4B11T (23. März 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

geht's in dem Screenshot um den Z170 Chipsatz?


----------



## DARPA (24. März 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Jap. Läuft gut


----------



## hellm (25. März 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Hier hat der8auer mal eine i7 8700K CPU unter dem Rasterelektronenmiskroskop untersucht. Es ist wirkklich sehr beeindruckend wenn man dann mal sieht wo der "Die" sich wirklich versteckt, wir glotzen ja höchstens mal auf die spiegelnde Fläche vom Package und auch bei einem Die-Shot kommt das nicht so gut rüber.
Da kommt dann auch die ganze Hitze her, fließt der gesamte Strom drüber..




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Y5VK12nrKHg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mahoy (26. März 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

And now, for something completely different ... Meine Erfahrungen mit Undervolting und mildem OC.

Meiner tuckert ja in einem ITX Gehäuse (und derzeit noch mit einem billigen Topblower, weil der eigentlich bestellte DOA war ), also habe ich größeres OC erst einmal zurückgestellt und geschaut, was nach unten möglich ist. Das ist für den Einen oder die Anderen bei ähnlichem Setup vielleicht auch ganz interessant.

Derzeit läuft der 8600K mit 4,3 GHz All-Core @ 1,125V. Beschränkt man sich auf die Turbotaktraten ab Werk, gibt er sich mit 1,1V zufrieden - eigentlich sogar mit 1,085V, aber ich gebe auch nach Primestable gerne noch ein wenig Sicherheit drauf. Damit werden unter synthetischer Volllast die 95 Watt TDP (obwohl boardseitig unlimitiert) eingehalten und die Temperaturen pegeln sich nach einer halben Minute dauerhaft bei kuscheligen 70° Maximum ein.

Letzteres ist interessant, weil dafür offenbar die Kühlleistung eines *wirklich* billigen Xilence I250PWM, den ich sonst nur auf einem Core-i3 laufen lasse, bei leisen 50% Drehzahl ausreicht. Eine Erhöhung der Drehzahl auf 100% bringt übrigens kein einziges Grad Temperaturverringerung, die Wärmeaufnahme- und Abgabekapazität des vergleichsweise kleinen Aluminiumblocks ist schlicht und ergreifend erschöpft. Ich bin trotzdem recht angetan von dem kleinen Luftquirl, der hier weit oberhalb seiner Liga operiert. Und die Vorzeichen stehen damit natürlich gut, dass mit dem eigentlich angedachten SilverStone Argon AR06 deutlich mehr OC möglich sein wird.

Das Gehäuse ist übrigens das Core 500 aus meiner Sig und die Gehäusekühlung wird allein vom 140mm-Lüfter aktiv be- bzw. entlüftet. Aufgrund der Tatsache, dass der Kühler direkt neben sämtlichen Hitze erzeugenden Komponenten operiert, ist das sogar ausreichend - selbst unter synthetischer Vollast geht die Temperatur des Mainboards nicht über 40°C und auch die GPU wird bedient. Hier dürfte sich auch positiv bemerkbar machen, dass ein Topblower - was auch beabsichtigt war - das Innenleben und insbesondere die Spawas aktiv mitkühlt.

Sprich, trotz aller Hitzköpfigkeit ist Coffee Lake sogar unter beengten Verhältnissen und erschwerten Bedingungen beherrschbar.


----------



## 4B11T (26. März 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



Mahoy schrieb:


> Letzteres ist interessant, weil dafür offenbar die Kühlleistung eines *wirklich* billigen Xilence I250PWM, den ich sonst nur auf einem Core-i3 laufen lasse, bei leisen 50% Drehzahl ausreicht.



So überraschend ist das nicht, da die 6 Kern Coffe Lake CPUs nunmal alle die selben sind und wenn du deine CPU in Richtung eines i5 8400 betreibst, dann reicht auch der Mini Boxed Kühler des 8400 aus.


----------



## Mahoy (26. März 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



4B11T schrieb:


> So überraschend ist das nicht, da die 6 Kern Coffe Lake CPUs nunmal alle die selben sind und wenn du deine CPU in Richtung eines i5 8400 betreibst, dann reicht auch der Mini Boxed Kühler des 8400 aus.



Frei nach Radio Jerewan: Im Prinzip ja, aber ... Bei Coffee Lake steigen Spannungsbedarf und damit Wärmentwicklung ab 4 GHz sprunghaft an. Bis zu dieser Grenze kann man die Teile - übertrieben ausgedrückt - durch Draufspucken kühlen. Bis dahin packt es demzufolge auch noch der Intel-Boxedkühler, obwohl der dann bereits kurz vorm Abheben ist. Bei 4,3 Ghz All-core ist man also schon nicht mehr "in Richtung eines i5 8400", was den Kühlungsbedarf angeht.

Es war zwar nicht mein Ansatz, aber ich kam sogar mit der Aftermarket-Kühlkrücke durchaus auf 4,6 GHz @ 1,215V. Allerdings pegelten sich die Temperaturen da knapp über 90°C ein, was für den Dauerbetrieb eher nicht gesund wäre.
Schlussendlich ging in meinem kurzen Erfahrungsbericht ja auch nicht primär um den Kühler. Weil sich schon Leute beklagt haben, dass Coffee Lake schon @Stock selbst mir ihrer AIO-Wasserkühlung  unter synthetischer Volllast auf über 80°C kommt und sich deswegen viele Leute Sorgen machen, dass die Dinger ohne potente Kühlung gar nicht zu beherrschen sind, wollte ich aufzeigen, dass es auch unter ungünstigen Bedingungen durchaus machbar ist.  

Noch ein Wort zum Intel-Boxedkühler, auch wenn ich damit vermutlich offene Türen eintrete: Meiner Meinung nach kann man damit nur eins effektiv abkühlen, und das ist die Körpertemperatur der armen Kreatur, die davon tödlich getroffen wird, nachdem man das Ding fluchend aus dem Fenster geworfen hat. Ich würde immer, selbst bei den niedrig getakteten CPUs, einen Aftermarket-Kühler dazukaufen. Für lächerliche 6 bis 8 Euro bekommt man da schon Kühler, die bei besserer Kühlleistung deutlich leiser arbeiten und damit sowohl die CPU als auch die Nerven  ihres Besitzers schonen.


----------



## hellm (26. März 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Sowas liegt auch eher für Leute bei die dann solche Fragen stellen: "Wieso Geld ausgeben, das Ding friert doch eh und langweilt sich..", oder die eben schlichtweg keine Ahnung haben. Denen verkauft Intel gern noch einen ausreichenden Kühler.

Dann gibts auch noch die Tray Version, und die K-Versionen haben gar nicht erst so einen Kühler in der Box.

Sprunghaft steigt da eher erst ab 5GHz etwas an:
Coffee Lake: Overclocking-Check - Hardwareluxx


----------



## 4B11T (26. März 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Der 8400 läuft standardmäßig auch auf 1,1v oder sogar mehr, aufgrund des binnings schafft er dabei ebend nur sichere 3,8 - 4GHz. so wird er verkauft.

Die Wärmeentwicklung sollte jetzt nicht so unterschiedlich sein zu einem 8600K bei gleicher Spannung und ein paar MHz mehr. Wie sieht denn die CPU Leistungsaufnahme bei deinem Setup aus, ich denke das beläuft sich auf 70W und das schafft jeder Boxed Kühler, der mit einer 65W TDP CPU verkauft wird. Dein Xilence I250PWM ist sogar bis 95W TDP angegeben.

Bitte versteh es nicht falsch, ich freue mich, dass du ein gutes Setup für deine Anforderungen gefunden hast. So soll es sein und ja: Intel bekommt in letzter Zeit zu Unrecht einiges an Bashing ab.


----------



## Duvar (26. März 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Wenn ich so überlege, dann ist der 8400 eigentlich ja nicht so weit entfernt vom 8700K in Spielen... Aktuell läuft meine CPU seit wenigen Tagen @ 4.2GHz mit 0.984V, was ja eigentlich noch schneller sein sollte als der 8400. Temps erreiche ich so knapp 40°C rum unter Last. Laut PCGH Test ist der mit max 4GHz taktende 8400 ja nur 9% hinter dem 8700K in Games.


----------



## 4B11T (26. März 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Der 8400 ist ein Geheimtipp, so lang man ein Mainboard mit MCE hat, sodass er auf 6x 4,0GHz taktet, ist der wirklich top. Sparsam, kühl, und wegen der besseren IPC auch leistungsmäßig vor den fast identisch teuren Ryzen 1600 und 1600X. Ihm fehlt nur SMT, wobei in Games da aktuell auch noch kein Vorteil besteht.


----------



## blautemple (26. März 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



4B11T schrieb:


> Der 8400 ist ein Geheimtipp, so lang man ein Mainboard mit MCE hat, sodass er auf 6x 4,0GHz taktet, ist der wirklich top.



Seit wann geht denn das mit non K Coffee Lake CPUs?


----------



## 4B11T (26. März 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Ich meine schon von einem i5 8400 mit MCE auf 6x4,0GHz bzw. zusätzlich BCLK 102,7 also rund 4,1GHz auf allen Kernen gelesen zu haben. Kann das jemand bestätigen, der einen 8400 und ein MCE fähiges Asus oder ASRock Mainboard hat? Oder braucht es dafür noch ein spezielles Bios?


----------



## zotac2012 (26. März 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



blautemple schrieb:


> Seit wann geht denn das mit non K Coffee Lake CPUs?


Och, das gibt es schon lange, man braucht nur ein entsprechendes Bios dafür. Habe ich damals bei meinem Intel Xeon E3 1230 V3 doch auch gemacht, per MCE alle Kerne auf 3,7 GHz laufen lassen, statt 3,3 GHz !


----------



## Mahoy (26. März 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



4B11T schrieb:


> Die Wärmeentwicklung sollte jetzt nicht so unterschiedlich sein zu einem 8600K bei gleicher Spannung und ein paar MHz mehr. Wie sieht denn die CPU Leistungsaufnahme bei deinem Setup aus, ich denke das beläuft sich auf 70W und das schafft jeder Boxed Kühler, der mit einer 65W TDP CPU verkauft wird. Dein Xilence I250PWM ist sogar bis 95W TDP angegeben.



Die Angaben der Kühler-Hersteller sind zumeist sehr ... optimistisch, insbesondere im Budget-Segment. Der Xilence ist da keine Ausnahme und wie gesagt: normalerweise kühlt der einen älteren i3 mit 55 Watt TDP. Ohne Untervolting sieht der "95-Watt-Kühler" bei der "95-Watt-CPU" kein Land, da wurde ständig wegen der Temperaturen auf 3,8 bis 4,0 Ghz heruntergetaktet - also so ziemlich auf das, was der 8400 als ausgewiesene 65-Watt-CPU maximal leistet.

Ich bin jedenfalls heilfroh, dass die Ersatzlieferung des SilverStone Argon AR06 schon eingetroffen war, als ich von der Arbeit kam, und ich ihn soeben einbauen konnte. Gründliches Konfigurieren und Testen steht natürlich noch aus, aber derzeit läuft das Ganze unter Prime mit 4,6 Ghz @ 1,165 V bei lauschigen 57 °C und ca. 1000 U/min. Der reale Verbrauch liegt dabei laut CPU-Z zwischen 90 und 92 Watt, also gemütlich innerhalb der nominellen TDP.

Sieht soweit schon mal ganz gut aus.


----------



## hellm (26. März 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



blautemple schrieb:


> Seit wann geht denn das mit non K Coffee Lake CPUs?



Bei Sandy/Ivy also 2xxx/3xxx konnte man noch "Limited Overclocking" nutzen, das war hochoffiziell von Intel. Damit konnte man den max. Turbo um 4 Schritte erhöhen, solange man ein Mainboard mit Z-Chipsatz besaß.
Wurde mit Haswell und fehlender Konkurrenz begraben.

Was die Mainboardhersteller mit MCE machen ist was anderes, und nicht so klar definiert:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Fa-dou7fL4A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## butzbert (28. März 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Bin gerade dabei meinen 8700K in Stock einzustellen. Wollte noch ein Profil erstellen wo meine Wasserkühlung möglichst lautlos arbeiten kann. Bin jetzt ein bisschen verwirrt was die Single Core Leistung von 4,7GHZ betrifft, weil ich die Quasi ne als erreicht sehe. Hab mit Prime auch mal versucht nur 1 Kern zu belasten aber irgendwie funktioniert das nicht oder ich stelle was Falsches ein. 

Wenn ich die CPU Core Ratio auf Auto stelle, dann müsste ich doch eine Single Core Leistung von 4,7 GHZ haben oder ?
Im CPU-Z zeigt er mir auch einen Multi von 47X an.
Hab mal Screenshots von meinen UEFI eingefügt.


----------



## hellm (28. März 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Naja, als ich noch mit ivy unterwegs war hab ich das auch mal versucht. Da muss scheinbar nur 0,5% Last auf einem anderen Kern sein, dann bleibts beim 2x Core Turbo. Das Maximum hab ich da nie gesehn. Bei einem K kannst du das aber auch korrigieren und den 2-Core Turbo mit dem 1-Core gleichsetzen

Bastel gerade an meiner Kiste herum, hatte noch einen HR-09 Mosfet Kühler von Thermalright hier liegen. Werden auch nicht mehr gebaut..

Ich empfehle auch jedem mit so einer schicken Plastikhaube über den Ports bis zum VRM, das I/O-Shield, also die Blende hinten wegzulassen. Dann machts technisch sogar wieder Sinn, es wird kalte Luft angesaugt und auf den VRM-Cooler geleitet. ..natürlich nur bei Unterdruck.


----------



## butzbert (28. März 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Also wird meiner so im Stock laufen oder ?


----------



## hellm (29. März 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Wenn du die Standard-Takfrequenz anliegen hast, wird er ja auch nicht mehr Spannung brauchen. Sonst wäre er bereits ein Garantiefall. Ich würde dir deshalb empfehlen LLC auf Standard zu setzen.

Aber Stock läuft "bis 4,7GHz", aber die sieht man nie, weil die anderen Cores nie stillstehn oder sowas..

Ich hab Speed Step und das zweite ähnlich klingende Ding aktiviert und die C-States deaktiviert. So konnte ich mit der Einstellung "best case scenario" auf Vcore Offset gehen und hab bei -10mV nun 1,136V unter Last. Und 0,688V im idle, bei 800MHz. 
Von Spannungsspitzen bleibt man da ebenso befreit wie vor hohen idle-Spannungen, Vdroop ist etwas das man so auch gut vergessen kann.


----------



## butzbert (29. März 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Ich setze die Spannung erst mal fest. Mal schauen wenn ich langeweile habe gehe ich auch noch an die Offset Spannung. Hatte gestern ne feste Spannung gesetzt. Das ganze war Cinebench und 1 Stunde im Prime ohne Fehler Stable. Danach ein bisschen gespielt und Videoschnitt gemacht. Nach 5 Stunden direkt 3 Bluescreens in Folge. So hab ich das noch nie gehabt Also ich hätte geschworen das ganze ist Stabil.


----------



## Mahoy (29. März 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Wie steht ihr eigentlich zum asymmetrischen Übertakten der Kerne? Ich habe gestern Abend noch etwas weiter herumprobiert und die CPU lief Nacht primestable auf 5,1 Ghz pro Kern - mit Ausnahme eines Kerns, der bei 4,9 Ghz nach wenigen Minuten ausgestiegen ist, egal wie sehr ich (im sicheren Rahmen) die Spannung erhöhte. Ich hatte diesen Kern daher für den nächtlichen Durchlauf auf sichere 4,8 Ghz gesetzt.

Wohlgemerkt, das ist jetzt theoretisch, da ich die CPU dauerhaft ohnehin nur bei 4,8 Ghz und moderater Leistungsaufnahme laufen lassen möchte und 300 Mhz Unterschied zwischen Kernen keine allzu hohe Differenz wären, aber mich würde interessieren, ob es bei größeren Unterschieden womöglich irgendwelche Fallstricke in der praktischen Performance gäbe? Ist beispielsweise dem Scheduler von Windows 10 (primär bei Coffee Lake, aber prinzipiell auch bei anderen Modellreihen) gegenwärtig, wo die Taktobergrenze einzelner Kerne liegt und bevorzugt die schnelleren Kerne, wenn nicht ohnehin alle ausgelastet werden? Ich habe dazu leider nirgends klare Angaben gefunden.


----------



## zotac2012 (29. März 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Im Prinzip ist die 5 vor dem Takt eigentlich nur etwas für das eigene Ego, rein Leistungstechnisch ist der Unterschied zwischen 4,8 GHz oder 5,0 GHz oder 5,1 GHz eher gering, die niedrigere Spannung einhergehend mit der Temperatur bei 4,8 GHz aber nicht.

Hier mal der Prime95 Benchmark mit meinem i5 8600K mit 5,1 GHz und einer Spannung von 1,260V



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hier der gleiche Prime95 Bench mit 4,8 GHz und einer Spannung von 1,152V



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und der Cinebench R15 Run mit 4,8 GHz@1,152V mit meinem i5 8600K kann sich doch auch sehen lassen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich finde die 4,8 GHz bei meinem i5 8600K haben irgendwie von der Spannung und den Temps einen größeren Reiz, als wenn ich meinen mit 5,0 / 5,1 / 5,2 / 5,3 oder 5,4 GHz laufen lasse!


----------



## Mahoy (29. März 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



zotac2012 schrieb:


> Ich finde die 4,8 GHz bei meinem i5 8600K haben irgendwie von der Spannung und den Temps einen größeren Reiz, als wenn ich meinen mit 5,0 / 5,1 / 5,2 / 5,3 oder 5,4 GHz laufen lasse!



Das geht mir genauso, deshalb will ich die CPU im Alltag auch, wie ich bereits schrieb, auf genau 4,8 Ghz laufen lassen.

Nichtsdestotrotz kann man ja mal testen, wie weit das Teil kommt und meine eigentliche Frage bleibt davon auch unberührt.


----------



## butzbert (29. März 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Also ich stelle gerade fest das man ihn auch eigentlich im Stock laufen lassen kann. Die CPU ist OP im Spiele Bereich. Aber es gibt hier auch welche im Forum die meinen das zwischen 4,9 und 5,2 gleich ne ganze CPU Generation steckt


----------



## Duvar (29. März 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Macht es wie ich und zockt mal @ 4.2GHz allcore und 4GHz Cache, wird bei euch vllt bei 1V eventuell knapp darüber laufen.
Könnt ja mal die FPS vergleichen bei euren Systemen, weil ich persönlich merke nix ob 5GHz oder 4.2GHz weil ich @ 4K max Details zocke^^
Würde mich mal interessieren ob ihr merkliche Unterschiede mit euren Settings feststellt (also jetzt nicht extra Auflösung etc verringern um ins CPU Limit zu gelangen).

Edit: In diesem Test sieht man schön die Unterschiede zwischen Stock vs OC @ Full HD Test procesora Intel Core i5-8600K - Rzeźnik zwany Coffee Lake (strona 47) | PurePC.pl

Im Schnitt holt man wohl 5-10% durch OC heraus. Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel. 

In einigen Games wird der 8600K auch deutlich platt gemacht vom 8700K zB in Crysis 3 Warhammer Watchdogs 2 Tomb Raider etc im OC vs OC Duell, wobei der 8600K im Test 100MHz schneller läuft als der 8700K.


----------



## Mahoy (29. März 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



Duvar schrieb:


> Macht es wie ich und zockt mal @ 4.2GHz allcore und 4GHz Cache, wird bei euch vllt bei 1V eventuell knapp darüber laufen.
> Könnt ja mal die FPS vergleichen bei euren Systemen, weil ich persönlich merke nix ob 5GHz oder 4.2GHz weil ich @ 4K max Details zocke^^



Ich spiele in FHD, und selbst da ist in aller Regel, also außer bei sehr CPU-intensiven Titeln, auch bei nur 4 Ghz meine GTX 1060/6G der limitierende Faktor.

Bis die separate Workstation steht (Ich warte noch auf Zen+ ...), muss der Rechner aber auch das Encoding stemmen und da wirken sich ein paar hundert Mhz mehr nahezu linear aus - sprich, knapp 20% mehr Takt bedeuten 20% schnellere Umsetzung. Darauf würde ich ungern verzichten, so lange Leistungsgewinn und Leistungsaufnahme in einem gesunden Verhältnis stehen. Und da der 8600K die 4,8 Ghz macht, ohne dass ich dafür die Spannung anrühren müsste, ist das quasi ein geschenkter Gaul.


----------



## Duvar (29. März 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Klar in solch einem Fall lohnt sich sweet spot OC


----------



## zotac2012 (29. März 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



Duvar schrieb:


> In einigen Games wird der 8600K auch deutlich platt gemacht vom 8700K zB in Crysis 3 Warhammer Watchdogs 2 Tomb Raider etc im OC vs OC Duell, wobei der 8600K im Test 100MHz schneller läuft als der 8700K.


Naja, Du hast aber schon gesehen das bei den OC Werten [RottR] mit DX12 gebencht wurde,Oder? Bei Crysis 3 wird sicherlich HT unterstützt, sonst wäre der Ryzen 1800X sicherlich nicht vor dem i5 8600K, man kann das ganze auch etwas objektiver sehen, dann relativiert sich das Gesamtbild wieder. Und deutlich würde ich das jetzt auch nicht nennen, für knappe 10 FPS dann aber auch 100,00 Euro mehr bezahlen, heißt eigentlich, dass Du für jedes FPS mehr 10,00 Euro bezahlst! Wer dann noch dazu, wie ich mit einem 1080p Monitor mit 60Hz unterwegs ist, dem ist das sowieso egal, weil man in der Regel im Game mit VSync spielt und ob ich da jetzt 95 oder 105 FPS habe, keine Rolle spielt.

Im Moment finde ich den Preis von 211,00 Euro für den i5 8600K schon sehr gut im Bezug zur Leistung [ ich habe im zum Jahreswechsel im Dezember 2017 noch 275,00 Euro bezahlt! ]


----------



## 4B11T (29. März 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Es gibt schon genügend Beispiele, wo man auch im GPU Limit trotzdem von mehr CPU Power profitiert. Selbst wenn es nur 1FPS wäre, nehme ich das dankend an, den in 4K zählt jedes FPS was sich irgendwo erzwingen lässt. Daher hat der 8700K schon seine Berechtigung, aber wirklich begründen kann man den Mehrpreis nur als "Investition in Zukunft", in der Hoffnung, dass man mind. die nächsten 4 oder 5 Jahren mehr als ausreichend versorgt ist. Eine Garantie gibts dafür freilich nicht. Was mich am 8600K stört sind die 6Threads, da Intel ja schon seit vielen Jahren 8Threads bei seinen i7 anbietet.


----------



## zotac2012 (29. März 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



4B11T schrieb:


> Es gibt schon genügend Beispiele, wo man auch im GPU Limit trotzdem von mehr CPU Power profitiert. Selbst wenn es nur 1FPS wäre, nehme ich das dankend an, den in 4K zählt jedes FPS was sich irgendwo erzwingen lässt. Daher hat der 8700K schon seine Berechtigung, aber wirklich begründen kann man den Mehrpreis nur als "Investition in Zukunft", in der Hoffnung, dass man mind. die nächsten 4 oder 5 Jahren mehr als ausreichend versorgt ist. Eine Garantie gibts dafür freilich nicht. Was mich am 8600K stört sind die 6Threads, da Intel ja schon seit vielen Jahren 8Threads bei seinen i7 anbietet.



Also wenn ich mir so die letzten Jahre anschaue, dann hat keine CPU 4 bis 6 Jahre in meinem PC gewerkelt!  
Von 2009 bis Heute hatte ich einen AMD Phenom II X4 955 Be / danach den AMD FX 6300 / dann den Intel Xeon E3 1230V3 / danach einen i7 4770K / danach einen i5 4690K / dann einen i7 4790K und jetzt einen i5 8600K. Das macht summa summarum 7 CPUs in 9 Jahren, geht ganz schön wild zu bei mir im Case!

Bisher bin ich mit meinem i5 8600K sehr zufrieden, aber wenn dieses Jahr noch der Coffee Lake 8 Kerner kommt und dieser vielleicht auch auf dem Z370 MB läuft, was technisch kein Problem ist, dann könnte ich nochmal schwach werden!


----------



## Mahoy (29. März 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



zotac2012 schrieb:


> Bisher bin ich mit meinem i5 8600K sehr zufrieden, aber wenn dieses Jahr noch der Coffee Lake 8 Kerner kommt und dieser vielleicht auch auf dem Z370 MB läuft, was technisch kein Problem ist, dann könnte ich nochmal schwach werden!



Ich vermutlich auch, aber dann als "nice to have", nicht aus Notwendigkeit. Offen gestanden rechne ich auch gar nicht damit, dass ein Achtkerner noch für diese Plattform kommt bzw. auf einem Z370-Board laufen wird. Eher wird mein System gegen Ende seines Lebenszyklus' noch einen günstigen 8700k, ggf. gebraucht, verpasst bekommen, um noch etwas mehr Lebenszeit herauszukitzeln - wenn ich zu diesem Zeitpunkt nicht längst die Plattform gewechselt habe.


----------



## 4B11T (29. März 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Ja, da habt ihr recht, der Coffeelake Achtkerner klingt schon verlockend und damit fliegt mein 8700K vermutlich auch bereits nach einem Jahr wieder raus.  Aber ich hab eine Ausrede: das 8auer Köpftool rentiert sich besser, je mehr CPUs man köpft haha


----------



## hellm (29. März 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Soll der 8er nicht als Icy Lake und in 10nm kommen, Q3-Q4? Und dann sogar schon mit Hardware-Anti-Spectre/Meltdown-Zeuchs..
Das 390er soll ja Coffee und Ice Lake unterstützen, ich glaub nicht das man eine CPU mit 8 Kernen in der 14nm Technik für 370 dazwischenschiebt. Schließlich wäre das ein neuer Die, einiges an Ausgaben.. Nur weil AMD nun 10% mehr Takt hat..

Nebenbei, man nehme einen leider nicht mehr erhältlichen Mosfet-Cooler HR09S Type 2 von Thermalright und eine Sprühdose "Rally Black":



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich liebe es wenn ein Plan funktioniert.


----------



## Aemkeisdna (29. März 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



Mahoy schrieb:


> Ich spiele in FHD, und selbst da ist in aller Regel, also außer bei sehr CPU-intensiven Titeln, auch bei nur 4 Ghz meine GTX 1060/6G der limitierende Faktor.
> 
> Bis die separate Workstation steht (Ich warte noch auf Zen+ ...), muss der Rechner aber auch das Encoding stemmen und da wirken sich ein paar hundert Mhz mehr nahezu linear aus - sprich, knapp 20% mehr Takt bedeuten 20% schnellere Umsetzung. Darauf würde ich ungern verzichten, so lange Leistungsgewinn und Leistungsaufnahme in einem gesunden Verhältnis stehen. Und da der 8600K die 4,8 Ghz macht, ohne dass ich dafür die Spannung anrühren müsste, ist das quasi ein geschenkter Gaul.



Mein i5 8600k läuft auf 4,2 GHz und ich habe keine Porbleme die 60 FPS zu erreichen die für meinen 60 Hz Monitor reichen. 
Ich denke nicht das der 6 Kerner in 3-4 Jahren die CPU Last nicht mehr stemmen kann. ( 60 FPS )


----------



## Duvar (29. März 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Also wenn ich nicht dumm wäre (was ich leider aber bin) dann sollte ich den 8700K wirklich einige Jahre nutzen bis der einfach nur noch Schrott ist. Wenn man schonmal Glück bei der Chiplotterie hat...


----------



## zotac2012 (30. März 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



hellm schrieb:


> Soll der 8er nicht als Icy Lake und in 10nm kommen, Q3-Q4? Und dann sogar schon mit Hardware-Anti-Spectre/Meltdown-Zeuchs..
> Das 390er soll ja Coffee und Ice Lake unterstützen, ich glaub nicht das man eine CPU mit 8 Kernen in der 14nm Technik für 370 dazwischenschiebt. Schließlich wäre das ein neuer Die, einiges an Ausgaben.. Nur weil AMD nun 10% mehr Takt hat..


Es ist ja so, das immer schon spekuliert wurde, das Intel noch ein Coffee Lake 8 Kerner bringen würde, offiziell wurde das ab von Intel ja nie bestätigt. Richtig fahrt aufgenommen haben dann ja die Spekulationen, als dann ein Leak von VideoCards mit einem Coffee Lake S / 8 Kerner im Netz gefunden wurde. Ob das nun ein seröser Leak ist und die Informationen wirklich stimmen, das ist die Frage, aber das hat natürlich wieder die Spekulationen für einen  Coffe Lake S / 8 Kerner neu entfacht! 

Reine Spekulation ist auch, das wenn ein Coffee Lake S / Kerner kommt, der nur auf dem Z390 laufen würde, technisch könnte dieser 8 Kerner auch auf dem Z370 laufen, ich denke es wird auch viel davon abhängen, wie die neuen Ryzen+ den Abstand auf Intel verkürzen. Eigentlich sollte ja die Z390 Plattform Anfang 2018 kommen, das ist ja wie wir nun alle Wissen bisher nicht der Fall, die Frage ist auch, ob überhaupt noch ein Z390 Chipsatz kommt. Für mich deutet eigentlich alles daraufhin, das Intel sich mit Informationen zurückhält, bis klar ist, was die neuen Ryzen+ können und leisten und dann entsprechend darauf Reagiert, falls erforderlich! 

Leak Link: Intel Coffee Lake-S processor with 8-cores spotted for the first time | VideoCardz.com


----------



## cap82 (30. März 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Hier mal der Vergleich eines 8600k im Rise of the Tomb Raider Benchmark 

4,2GHz - 1,112V



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



4,8GHz - 1,256V



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Min.FPS machen mich stutzig. Kann ne Ausnahme sein, muss ich mal weiter beobachten.


----------



## Mahoy (30. März 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



cap82 schrieb:


> Die Min.FPS machen mich stutzig. Kann ne Ausnahme sein, muss ich mal weiter beobachten.



Der interne Benchmark listet auch einen einzelnen, isolierten Framedrop, der vermutlich nichts mit der Taktrate zu tun hat, als Minimalangabe aus. Um so etwas auszuschließen sind sicherlich mehrere Durchläufe mit beiden Taktraten erforderlich.


----------



## Duvar (30. März 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Hier mal auch interessant, butzbert meinte auf Seite 37, dass man mit besserer Kühlung die VCore nicht weiter absenken kann.
So sah es zu Beginn bei mir aus, noch ungeköpft und max 91°C beim Cinebench run http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...elthread-intel-coffeelake-36.html#post9258616
Nachdem ich nun etwas länger die CPU besitze, mittlerweile geköpft hab, kann man schon einen deutlichen Vcore drop feststellen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wobei gesagt werden muss, dass der Uncore Clock beim aktuellen Test mit 4.9GHz läuft und nicht mit 4.4GHz wie beim ersten Test.
Kam eigentlich darauf, weil ich folgendes gelesen hatte im Luxx.
Der Kollege hat ja einen netten Test gemacht in dem Thread: [Sammelthread] OC Prozessoren Intel Sockel 1151 (Coffee Lake) Laberthread - Seite 548
Ich teste mal eben, ob ich noch weiter runter kann mit der Spannung, damit CB läuft @ 5.2GHz, bin ja von 1.344V auf 1.296V runter im ersten Schritt.
Tempdrop sind rund 20°C @ 5.2GHz dank dem Köpfen.

Edit: 1.272V CB lief durch, poste am Ende mal wie weit ich runter komme.

Edit 2: Ok 1.272V unter Last braucht meine CPU mindestens damit Cinebench @ 5.2GHz durchläuft. Alle Lüfter/Pumpe liefen jedoch auf Minimum. Raumtemp 23°C.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zotac2012 (30. März 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

So, jetzt habe ich auch mal getestet und brauche für meinen i5 8600K mit 4,2 GHz eine Spannung von 0,984 Volt um ein stabilen Betrieb zu Gewährleisten, unter dieser Spannung läuft es nicht Stable!

*Screen:
*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duvar (1. April 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Hab mal geschaut wie weit ich mit der Spannung runter gehen kann damit CB durchläuft, wenn ich meinen 8700K in den 8600K verwandele (also HT ausgemacht).
Durchaus überrascht, dass die Spannung zwischen 1.224V und 1.236V schwankt beim run und somit maximal 48mV niedriger sind wie mit HT, sprich 8700K.


----------



## chaotium (1. April 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



zotac2012 schrieb:


> Es ist ja so, das immer schon spekuliert wurde, das Intel noch ein Coffee Lake 8 Kerner bringen würde, offiziell wurde das ab von Intel ja nie bestätigt. Richtig fahrt aufgenommen haben dann ja die Spekulationen, als dann ein Leak von VideoCards mit einem Coffee Lake S / 8 Kerner im Netz gefunden wurde. Ob das nun ein seröser Leak ist und die Informationen wirklich stimmen, das ist die Frage, aber das hat natürlich wieder die Spekulationen für einen  Coffe Lake S / 8 Kerner neu entfacht!
> 
> Reine Spekulation ist auch, das wenn ein Coffee Lake S / Kerner kommt, der nur auf dem Z390 laufen würde, technisch könnte dieser 8 Kerner auch auf dem Z370 laufen, ich denke es wird auch viel davon abhängen, wie die neuen Ryzen+ den Abstand auf Intel verkürzen. Eigentlich sollte ja die Z390 Plattform Anfang 2018 kommen, das ist ja wie wir nun alle Wissen bisher nicht der Fall, die Frage ist auch, ob überhaupt noch ein Z390 Chipsatz kommt. Für mich deutet eigentlich alles daraufhin, das Intel sich mit Informationen zurückhält, bis klar ist, was die neuen Ryzen+ können und leisten und dann entsprechend darauf Reagiert, falls erforderlich!
> 
> Leak Link: Intel Coffee Lake-S processor with 8-cores spotted for the first time | VideoCardz.com



Wahrscheinlich wartet Intel wieder ab was AMD macht, wenn AMD gefährlich werden könnte dann wird er wahrscheinlich angekündigt. Wenn nicht dann könnte er tatsächlich für den Nachfolger von Coffe Lake werden


----------



## Duvar (1. April 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Hier mal mein 8700k @ "8600K" beim Prime Vcore check:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fans/Pumpe @ min. 23-24°C Raumtemp.

Hier sind noch 2 Bilder vom "8600k" @ 5.4GHz Cinebench, mit abgeschaltetem HT brauchen meine Profile alle rund 50mV weniger. http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...pgrade-oder-anderes-system-2.html#post9308211


----------



## chaotium (6. April 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

So bin nun auch ein besitzer des I7 8700K.
Hab dann mal mit HW Info die Stockwerte angeschaut. Holly Molly kann ich sagen. Asus gab mir bis 1,45V auf die CPU O.O

Das ist nun komisch.
Wenn ich den Kerntakt All Core auf 4 GHz setze, dann nimmt er meine Spannung die ich eingestellt habe.
Wenn ich den Kerntakt nun auf 4,5 GHz setze, dann nimmt er wieder die 1,4Volt.
Gibt es was bei Coffeelake, was bei Haswell nicht gab?


----------



## 4B11T (6. April 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Das 8700K OC Video vom 8auer schon gesehen? Dort erklärt er alle BIOS Einstellungen, damit auch immer die eingestellte Spannung fix anliegt.


----------



## Spieler22 (6. April 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



Duvar schrieb:


> Also wenn ich nicht dumm wäre (was ich leider aber bin) dann sollte ich den 8700K wirklich einige Jahre nutzen bis der einfach nur noch Schrott ist. Wenn man schonmal Glück bei der Chiplotterie hat...


Naja der Unterschied zwischen gewonnen und verloren ist bei Coffee Lake wohl nicht mehr alzu dramatisch. Zwischen 4,8 und 5,2 Ghz sortieren sich wohl alle ein. Das sind gerade mal ~8%. Meiner läuft auch 5,2 mit perversen Spannungen, aber mit Wakü halt noch ziemlich kühl. Hab ihn einfach auf 4,8 Allcore mit -50mv offset eingestellt, weil der Unterschied außer im CB nicht zu merken ist 

Bei den i7 920/30/60, also erste Gen gab es durchaus welche die keine 3,3Ghz liefen aus der ersten Revision und welche aus der 2. Rev die dann 4,5 Ghz liefen ohne zu Murren  Das sind annähernd 30% Leistungsunterschied gewesen. Das ist dann wirklich n Gewinn oder Verlust


----------



## chaotium (6. April 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



4B11T schrieb:


> Das 8700K OC Video vom 8auer schon gesehen? Dort erklärt er alle BIOS Einstellungen, damit auch immer die eingestellte Spannung fix anliegt.



Ui nein. Hab das nicht gesehen / oder übersehen. Danke!


----------



## Duvar (6. April 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



Spieler22 schrieb:


> Naja der Unterschied zwischen gewonnen und verloren ist bei Coffee Lake wohl nicht mehr alzu dramatisch. Zwischen 4,8 und 5,2 Ghz sortieren sich wohl alle ein. Das sind gerade mal ~8%. Meiner läuft auch 5,2 mit perversen Spannungen, aber mit Wakü halt noch ziemlich kühl. Hab ihn einfach auf 4,8 Allcore mit -50mv offset eingestellt, weil der Unterschied außer im CB nicht zu merken ist
> 
> Bei den i7 920/30/60, also erste Gen gab es durchaus welche die keine 3,3Ghz liefen aus der ersten Revision und welche aus der 2. Rev die dann 4,5 Ghz liefen ohne zu Murren  Das sind annähernd 30% Leistungsunterschied gewesen. Das ist dann wirklich n Gewinn oder Verlust



Ich meinte das aus einem anderen Gesichtspunkt und zwar hatte ich nen 4770K @ 4.6 GHz mit 16GB 2400CL10 Ram. Danach hab ich mir den Ryzen 1700 geholt, welcher max mit 1.385V lief mit noch akzeptablen Spannungen und nun halt den 8700K welcher max 5,4GHz macht, NUR zocke ich @ 4K was bedeutet das alles sinnloses Geldverbrennen ist/war, da immer die GPU limitiert. Hab ja kein Fps mehr durch die ganzen Unterbau Wechsel erhalten(im CPU Limit schon, nur in Realität nicht zutreffend) .  Von dem her könnte ich den 8700K eigentlich lange behalten, nur werde ich das sicherlich nicht, weil ich jetzt schon heiß auf den Threadripper 2 bin (keine refresh Version) und ich bearbeite weder Videos noch Streame ich oder sonst was. Wird also wieder sinnloses Geldverbrennen sein. Die ganzen Kerne/Threads werden mir den fehlenden Kick geben hoffe ich


----------



## Spieler22 (6. April 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



Duvar schrieb:


> Ich meinte das aus einem anderen Gesichtspunkt und zwar hatte ich nen 4770K @ 4.6 GHz mit 16GB 2400CL10 Ram. Danach hab ich mir den Ryzen 1700 geholt, welcher max mit 1.385V lief mit noch akzeptablen Spannungen und nun halt den 8700K welcher max 5,4GHz macht, NUR zocke ich @ 4K was bedeutet das alles sinnloses Geldverbrennen ist/war, da immer die GPU limitiert. Hab ja kein Fps mehr durch die ganzen Unterbau Wechsel erhalten(im CPU Limit schon, nur in Realität nicht zutreffend) .  Von dem her könnte ich den 8700K eigentlich lange behalten, nur werde ich das sicherlich nicht, weil ich jetzt schon heiß auf den Threadripper 2 bin (keine refresh Version) und ich bearbeite weder Videos noch Streame ich oder sonst was. Wird also wieder sinnloses Geldverbrennen sein. Die ganzen Kerne/Threads werden mir den fehlenden Kick geben hoffe ich



Das sind ja schon n paar Side- und Downgrades 

Für mich ist 1440p @120Hz momentan angesagt. Finde das ist ein guter Kompromiss aus Optik und flüssigem Spielerlebnis 
Ich kam übrigens von nem x5650@4,4Ghz. Das ist der i7 erste Generation 6Kerner. Von 1000CB Punkten zu 1600  Und das merkt man tatsächlich auch in einigen Spielen. GTA 5 zum Beispiel hing bei mir regelmäßig im CPU Limit. Wäre mir das Mainboard nicht kaputt gegangen hätte ich aber den 8700k sicher nicht gekauft 
Schön isses natürlich trotzdem endlich Sata 6Gbit,USB3 und sogar ne m2 SSD habe ich mir gegönnt


----------



## chaotium (8. April 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Hätte nie gedacht dass ich noch so ein schönes Leistungsplus erhalten werde 
Im Durchschnitt 15 FPS


----------



## butzbert (11. April 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Hab gerade mal ein paar Test mit dem MSI Afterburner gemacht. Mein 8700K im Stock und einmal All Core 4,7 GHZ. Hab die Framerate und die CPU Auslastung getestet. Einmal in Far Cry 5 und in Assassins Creed Origins. In beiden Spielen ist die CPU Auslastung im Stock geringer wie 4,7GHZ All Core! 

Soweit man das messen und auch beurteilen kann würde ich sagen. Far Cry 5 läuft im Stock besser und ACO mit übertakteter CPU besser. Aber in beiden Fällen ist die Auslastung der CPU höher das ist mir auch schon bei Battlefield 1 aufgefallen. Kann mir das jemand erklären??? 
Hätte jetzt eigentlich vermutet das bei geringeren Takt die Auslastung in die Höhe geht!


----------



## Mahoy (11. April 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



butzbert schrieb:


> Hab gerade mal ein paar Test mit dem MSI Afterburner gemacht. Mein 8700K im Stock und einmal All Core 4,7 GHZ. Hab die Framerate und die CPU Auslastung getestet. Einmal in Far Cry 5 und in Assassins Creed Origins. In beiden Spielen ist die CPU Auslastung im Stock geringer wie 4,7GHZ All Core!



Exemplarisch davon ausgegangen, dass deine Messungen korrekt sind, ist es immer schwer zu sagen, wie unterschiedliche Engines die vorhandene Leistung messen, einschätzen und entsprechend skalieren - vom Scheduler des Betriebssystems ganz zu schweigen.

Wenn alle Kerne hübsch sauber die gleiche maximale Taktrate haben, kann man sie gleichmäßig und ungebremst belasten. Wenn sie jedoch bei Belastung aller Kerne diese ungleich takten, wandert die Hauptlast von Kern zu Kern und jeder ist mal dran. Diese Sprünge sieht man üblicherweise nicht, da sie schneller erfolgen, als gängige Benchmark-Tools die Anzeige aktualisieren. Und genau dran könnte es liegen: Wenn bei Last auf allen Kernen der mit 4,3 GHz laufende 100% hat und die Engine bzw. der Scheduler die Last möglichst gleichmäßig verteilt, hat der Kern mit 4,7 GHz natürlich punktuell keine 100% - er trägt ja im Durchschnitt die gleiche Last wie der niedriger getaktete.

Kurz: Es könnte ein Effekt sein, der sich daraus ergibt, dass die Schaltung in der CPU deutlich schneller erfolgt als die Messung dieser Schaltungen und deren visuelle Anzeige.


----------



## butzbert (11. April 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Hab eben gesehen das man bei Far Cry 5 einen Benchmark machen kann. Das erste Bild ist 4,9GHZ All Core, das zweite Bild ist Standard Takt beide Test in niedriger Auflösung.
Wie man sieht ist mit steigenden Takt die Framerate ein wenig erhöht. Aber laut Tools ist die Auslastung der CPU immer höher. Hab ja schon öfter im Netz gelesen das man die Auslastung wegen Kerne und der Threads nicht richtig auslesen kann.


----------



## JackTheHero (11. April 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Ich hatte grade das gleiche mal gemacht mit meinem. Wollte mal sehen wie der Unterschied zwischen 2133 und 3000 Mhz RAM ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Benchmark taugt allerdings nicht viel weil da die FPS wohl im Sekundetakt erfasst werden. Das ist viel zu ungenau.


----------



## butzbert (12. April 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Selber messen mit dem Afterburner geht halt nicht hab ich festgestellt. Da ist viel zu viel Abweichung in der Messung. Mein persönliches empfinden weicht auch völlig von Benchmark Ergebnissen ab. Im Endeffekt hab ich noch kein Spiel oder Programm gefunden. Wo man deutlich einen Nutzbaren Performance Gewinn durch das Overclocking des 8700K hat.


----------



## Mahoy (12. April 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



butzbert schrieb:


> Im Endeffekt hab ich noch kein Spiel oder Programm gefunden. Wo man deutlich einen Nutzbaren Performance Gewinn durch das Overclocking des 8700K hat.



Encoding skaliert linear mit der Taktrate (und fast linear mit der Kernanzahl). Sprich, erhöht man den Takt um 10%, ist der Vorgang auch rund 10% früher abgeschlossen.

In Spielen merkt man davon bei den Boliden natürlich nichts, es sei denn man testet unter radikalem Ausschluss des GPU-Limits. Die haben derzeit einfach noch so viel Spielraum @ Stock, dass die Mehrleistung durch OC in der Praxis derzeit (!) eher verpufft.


----------



## Spieler22 (12. April 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Mit ner 1080Ti selbst in 1440p bei GTA 5 in der Innenstadt knallste gerne mal ins CPU Limit,  die Gpu laut Afterburner nicht 99-100% ausgelastet. Bei 1080p dürfte man noch öfter ins CPU Limit knallen.


----------



## Mahoy (12. April 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



Spieler22 schrieb:


> Mit ner 1080Ti selbst in 1440p bei GTA 5 in der Innenstadt knallste gerne mal ins CPU Limit,  die Gpu laut Afterburner nicht 99-100% ausgelastet. Bei 1080p dürfte man noch öfter ins CPU Limit knallen.



Auf Youtube gibt es gefühlt drölfzigtausend Videos, in denen GTA V mit der GTX 1080 Ti (teilweise OC) auf maximalen Einstellungen @ 1080p und gelegentlich schwächeren CPUs läuft, ohne das letztere voll ausgelastet wären. So wie dieses hier.

Bei 1440p wird sich die Last sicher nicht zu Ungunsten der CPU verschieben ...


----------



## Spieler22 (12. April 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



Mahoy schrieb:


> Auf Youtube gibt es gefühlt drölfzigtausend Videos, in denen GTA V mit der GTX 1080 Ti (teilweise OC) auf maximalen Einstellungen @ 1080p und gelegentlich schwächeren CPUs läuft, ohne das letztere voll ausgelastet wären. So wie dieses hier.
> 
> Bei 1440p wird sich die Last sicher nicht zu Ungunsten der CPU verschieben ...



Auch in dem von dir gezeigten Video sieht man, dass die 1080ti nicht dauerhaft auf 100% läuft und teilweise unter 90% dropt  Gerade im Auto liegt sie teilweise sekundenlang bei 90-95% 
Sicherlich spielt es bei mir zusätzlich ne Rolle das ich mich auf 2x AA beschränke.

Nur weil die CPU nicht bei 100% auf allen oder einem Kern läuft, heißt das nicht das kein CPU Overhead vorhanden ist.


----------



## Mahoy (12. April 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



Spieler22 schrieb:


> Auch in dem von dir gezeigten Video sieht man, dass die 1080ti nicht dauerhaft auf 100% läuft und teilweise unter 90% dropt  Gerade im Auto liegt sie teilweise sekundenlang bei 90-95%



Das ist dann aber kein CPU Limit. Denn wie man gut sieht, ist die CPU auf keinem Kern weit über 50% ausgelastet. Die könnte noch.

Das Problem ist, dass GTA V eher bescheiden schön programmiert ist und die Engine keinen homogene Grafiklast hergibt. Der CPU ist das egal, die schaufelt der GPU alles problemlos zu, ohne ins Schwitzen zu kommen. 



> Nur weil die CPU nicht bei 100% auf allen oder einem Kern läuft, heißt das nicht das kein CPU Overhead vorhanden ist.



Selbst wenn ich diese doppelte Verneinung in dreifacher Ausfertigung aufdrösele, bin ich mir nicht sicher, was du mir damit sagen willst.  

Natürlich hat die CPU ausreichend Overhead, wenn sie auf keinem Kern auch nur annähernd zu 100% ausgelastet ist. Ein einzige Anzeige der summierten CPU-Last aller Kerne könnte täuschen, aber so ist es eindeutig: Der i7-6700K CPU könnte in GTA V @ 1080p auch ein SLI-Gespann von zwei 1080 Ti befeuern und ein i7-8700K dementsprechend erst recht.


----------



## butzbert (12. April 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

GTA5 hatte bei mir keine Probleme mit einen i5 4690k und einer 1080!


----------



## Spieler22 (12. April 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



Mahoy schrieb:


> Das ist dann aber kein CPU Limit. Denn wie man gut sieht, ist die CPU auf keinem Kern weit über 50% ausgelastet. Die könnte noch.
> 
> Das Problem ist, dass GTA V eher bescheiden schön programmiert ist und die Engine keinen homogene Grafiklast hergibt. Der CPU ist das egal, die schaufelt der GPU alles problemlos zu, ohne ins Schwitzen zu kommen.
> 
> ...



Du kannst mir da zuzwinkern wie du willst und deine vermeintliche Überlegenheit zelebrieren, ich zitiere derweil mal aus dem Artikel zu Fallout 4

"Beachten Sie außerdem: Ein Drawcall ist nicht gleichbedeutend mit Last - eine schnelle CPU kann einen Stau aus aufgehäuften Drawcalls schneller lösen beziehungsweise an die GPU versenden, Last entsteht dort allerdings erst durch das Verarbeiten der Drawcalls. Kommen diese dort nur langsam an, wird die Grafikkarte nicht vernünftig ausgelastet. Zudem "wiegt" nicht jeder Drawcall gleich viel: Von der Anzahl allein kann man nicht auf den Aufwand für die GPU schließen."

Und außerdem 

"Bethesda braucht eine neue Engine und wir Spieler endlich zumindest eine bessere API - hier zeigt sich das "Drama" von Direct X 11 einmal in vollem Ausmaß, weder mit der AMD- noch Nvidia-GPU wird das System bei vollem Prozessortakt auch nur ansatzweise ausgelastet. *Beim Heruntertakten und Abschalten von Threads wird zwar die CPU stärker ausgelastet, doch die abgerufene Leistung verschwindet nicht nur im spurlos Overhead-Nirvana*, sondern die Frameraten und GPU-Auslastung stürzen daraufhin noch weiter ab."

Für mich bedeutet das im Test zu Lesende, dass ne schnelle CPU zwar mehr FPS liefert aber nicht zu 100% ausgelastet ist und trotzdem im Overhead mit den Drawcalls steckt. Da kannst du argumentieren wie du willst und eigentlich sagst du exakt das gleiche mit "Das Problem ist, dass GTA V eher bescheiden schön programmiert ist und die Engine keinen homogene Grafiklast hergibt" 

Kann sein das ich mich ein wenig unglücklich ausgedrückt hatte 



butzbert schrieb:


> GTA5 hatte bei mir keine Probleme mit einen i5 4690k und einer 1080!



Von Problemen spreche ich auch gar nicht. Die Framerate bleibt ja unkritisch über 60Fps und trotzdem ist die 1080ti nicht dauerhaft ausgelastet. Das passiert umso mehr, desto schwächer die CPU ist. Auch wenn man ab einer Quadcore CPU mit 3.5Ghz kaum 100% Auslastung auf irgendeinem Kern oder Thread sehen wird, liegt durch die Drawcall Limitierung doch ein CPU Limit vor. Wenn das nun bei ca. 100Fps ist merkt man davon allerdings herzlich wenig.


----------



## Mahoy (13. April 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



Spieler22 schrieb:


> Du kannst mir da zuzwinkern wie du willst und deine vermeintliche Überlegenheit zelebrieren,



Immer mit der Ruhe. Das war jetzt überhaupt nicht überheblich gemeint, sondern tatsächlich als augenzwinkernder Hinweis darauf gedacht, dass man Sachverhalte auch weniger verschwurbelt ausdrücken und damit Missverständnisse vermeiden kann. Tut mir leid, falls das falsch rüberkam.

Den Sprung von GTA V zu zu Fallout 4 halte ich zwar für etwas gewagt, da das grundverschiedene Engines sind, aber es bestätigt im Prinzip meine Aussage: Es liegt in solchen Fällen kein CPU-Limit (und auch kein GPU-Limit) vor. Was limitiert, ist die Software, welche die vorhandenen Kapazitäten der Hardware nicht vollumfänglich utilisieren kann - wie der von dir zitierte Artikel auch ganz klar darlegt.

Da kann man von der Nutzerseite her nichts machen. Selbst wenn es noch stärkere CPUs (für dieses Segment) gäbe, würden diese bei noch geringerer Auslastung keine besseren Ergebnisse erzielen. Die gedachte Pipeline von Code über CPU zu GPU (deren weitere Zwischenstationen je nach Software auch noch Arbeits- und Festspeicher sein können) ist quasi bereits am Eingang "verstopft".
Das ist ein wenig so, als würde man Wasser per Hand mit einem Eimer in die Wasserversorgung eines Hochhauses einspeisen. Deren Röhren, Pumpen und Ventile sind nicht das Problem, sondern der Umstand, dass der Eimer nicht groß genug ist und nicht schnell genug geschüttet wird. Und dann ist es auch nicht verwunderlich, wenn der Druck des Wasserstrahls am Ende der Röhre nicht optimal ist. Das liegt aber eben nicht daran, dass die Röhren nicht genug Wasser transportieren und den Fluss aufrecht erhalten/verstärken könnten, sondern dass einfach nicht genug Wasser in das System eingebracht wird.

Als Spieler möchte man natürlich seine tolle Hardware möglichst ausreizen, aber wenn dies das primäre Ziel ist, darf man keine älteren Spiele zocken, deren Engines bzw. genutzte APIs zumeist für die leistungsstärkste Endverbaucher-Hardware ihrer Zeit konzipiert wurden. Es gibt nur wenige ältere Engines / APIs, die (in ihrer damaligen Version) einigermaßen frei nach oben skalieren.


----------



## Spieler22 (13. April 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



Mahoy schrieb:


> Selbst wenn es noch stärkere CPUs (für dieses Segment) gäbe, würden diese bei noch geringerer Auslastung keine besseren Ergebnisse erzielen.




"*Beim Heruntertakten und Abschalten von Threads wird zwar die CPU stärker ausgelastet, doch die abgerufene Leistung verschwindet nicht nur im spurlos Overhead-Nirvana, sondern die Frameraten und GPU-Auslastung stürzen daraufhin noch weiter ab."

*Meiner Meinung nach steht da genau das: 

Mehr Takt = Mehr FPS 
bzw.    weniger Takt = weniger FPS

Mehr Kerne = teilweise mehr FPS je nach Skalierung 
   bzw.    weniger Kerne = weniger FPS


Mehr Takt und Kerne = Auslastung in Prozent geht zurück 
   bzw.    Weniger Takt und Kerne = Auslastung in Prozent steigt an


Damit mal eine kleine Überlegung: 
wenn man eine fiktive CPU mit 6 Threads und 4Ghz mit der Engine zu 30% auslastet und dabei 120Fps bekommt. Würde man bei 6Threads aber 6Ghz die Cpu vllt nur zu 20% Auslasten aber 140Fps bekommen. 

Wenn nun mal nur ein sehr kleiner Teil der CPU die Drawcalls abarbeiten kann, liegt eben mit steigender Leistungsfähigkeit (hier der Takt) prozentual gesehen mehr Leistung brach. Das ändert nichts daran das es sich im Grunde genommen um ein CPU Limit handelt. (CPU-Limit bedeutet, dass eine  stärkere CPU zu mehr FPS führt)
Genau das passiert bei diesem Test von Fallout. 

Es gab bei PCGH auch mal einen Artikel der bei GTA 5 das LoD und Streaming behandelt hat, da ging es grob genommen um das gleiche, wie bei dem Test zu Fallout, nur finde ich diesen gerade partout nicht.


----------



## Blackout27 (15. April 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Hey ich bräuchte eine kurze Info von euch 

Ich selbst besitze ein Intel i7 3770 non k und konnte diesen trotz fehlenden offenen Multiplikator auf 4,10 Ghz auf allen Kernen via Multiplikator einstellen. Ist dies auch heute noch möglich bei einem Z370 Board?
Ein guter Freund möchte seinen PC aufrüsten und hat sich für den Intel i7 8700K entschieden. Nun stellt sich die Frage ob nicht auch ein non K Modell reichen würde sofern man den Multiplikator auf alle Kerne festsetzen und man die Spannung einstellen kann .
Viel mehr als 4,20-4,50 Ghz ist nicht erwünscht. Lieber würde er den Prozessor untervolten um Stromverbrauch und Hitzeentwicklung zu senken.

Grüße


----------



## 4B11T (15. April 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Bei einigen Boards "soll" es BIOS-Mods geben, die MCE auch bei non-K CPUs erlauben, so einfach wie bei deiner CPU mittels FSB/BLCK OC klappt es leider nicht mehr. Ich rate zum 8700K. Alternativ, wenn es ums sparen geht, dann den i5 8400: der hat ein sehr gutes P/L Verhältnis, reicht für Spiele locker aus und kann später bei Bedarf immernoch durch einen 8700K ersetzt werden


----------



## Mahoy (16. April 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Die Grenze beim Übertakten der Non-K (ohne BLCK) war ja schon immer der maximale Turbobotakt, und da wäre bei Coffee Lake ohnehin nicht viel zu holen. Ich meine, die Grenze beim i7-8700 wären 4,7 GHz und es takten bereits offiziell alle sechs Kerne auf 4,3 Ghz und die 400 Mhz mehr würden den Kohl nicht fett machen. Beim i5-8400 wären es sogar nur 200 MHz mehr, die man auf diesem Wege herausholen könnte.


----------



## Blackout27 (16. April 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Danke für die Antworten 
Es geht ihm Hauptsächlich um das SMT vom i7. Allerdings wusste ich nicht, dass bereits die non K Variante 4,30Ghz schafft. Würde ja eigentlich für meinen Freund reichen sofern man die Spannung noch senken kann?!
Mal sehen wir er sich entscheidet aber wenn er die non K Variante möchte, würde ja auch ein B360 Board reichen...


----------



## 4B11T (16. April 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



thehate91 schrieb:


> wenn er die non K Variante möchte, würde ja auch ein B360 Board reichen...



Nein, weil er dann auf 2400 oder 2667 MHz Ram fixiert ist. Nur die Z-Boards erlauben Ram OC, also das Laden eines XMP Profils.


----------



## Blackout27 (16. April 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



4B11T schrieb:


> Nein, weil er dann auf 2400 oder 2667 MHz Ram fixiert ist. Nur die Z-Boards erlauben Ram OC, also das Laden eines XMP Profils.



Danke für den Hinweis! Finde ich persönlich aber schon sehr schwach das nicht mal die XMP Profile bei den kleineren Chipsätzen unterstützt werden 

Naja dann kann er die paar Euro noch drauflegen und sich die K Variante samt Z370 holen...


----------



## Hunting_Nergal (16. April 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Hat einer ne Ahnung was der HWMonitor bei Coffee Lake mit VIN6 und VIN7 meint?
Nachdem ich meinen RAM und Anhängsel in der CPU genau ausgelotet habe, haben sich VIN3+4 eindeutig erschlossen.
Die VIN3 ist die VCCSA und die VIN4 die doppelte(warum auch immer) VCCIO, und zwar die Werte die das UEFI anzeigt, nicht die, die man eintippt. (wenn ich z.B. VCCSA 1.100 eingebe, zeigt das UEFI  und der HWMonitor VIN3 1,128 an)


----------



## Spieler22 (17. April 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



Hunting_Nergal schrieb:


> Hat einer ne Ahnung was der HWMonitor bei Coffee Lake mit VIN6 und VIN7 meint?
> Nachdem ich meinen RAM und Anhängsel in der CPU genau ausgelotet habe, haben sich VIN3+4 eindeutig erschlossen.
> Die VIN3 ist die VCCSA und die VIN4 die doppelte(warum auch immer) VCCIO, und zwar die Werte die das UEFI anzeigt, nicht die, die man eintippt. (wenn ich z.B. VCCSA 1.100 eingebe, zeigt das UEFI  und der HWMonitor VIN3 1,128 an)



Meinst du diesen Teil?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hunting_Nergal (17. April 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Den da



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spieler22 (17. April 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Joa ist der selbe wie bei mir, blos das AsRock anscheinend die Sensoren besser, bzw überhaupt benannt hat


----------



## hellm (17. April 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Ich glaube nicht das es Asrock war, sondern eher HWiNFO. Bei HWMonitor haben sie möglicherweise auch weniger Infos zu den ganzen Sensordaten.
Bei meinem Asus Brett werden die Daten von hwinfo etwas anders benannt, aber auch hier scheint es nicht weniger oder mehr Infos zu geben. Stat AUX wird halt ein weiterer Mainboard-Wert erkannt, was genauso präzise ist. Temp3-5 oder nun AUxin.. derselbe Informationsgehalt. Es gibt halt beim Asus noch zwei CPU Temps dazu. Die AIO Pump ist klar am Water Pump Anschluss laut Asus, aber da der auch AIO kann.. von HWMonitor einfach als Chassis#4 benannt. Wird sich hoffentlich noch ändern, was will man auch mit Daten die man eh nicht interpretieren kann, z.b. dieser hohe Temperaturwert, der sich bei meinem Brett immer zwischen 96°C und 98°C bewegt.. da ist doch auch schon der Wert selbst falsch interpretiert. Nix auf meinem Mutterbrett ist 100°C warm, soviel ist mal sicher.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spieler22 (17. April 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Von mir aus auch das, aber Fakt ist, mein Ausschnitt dürfte in etwa das gleiche zeigen wie dein Ausschnitt. Wer da nun was oder was nicht benannt hat ist ja auch Wurst 
Evtl wird das ja mit neueren Versionen von HWInfo oder mit nem Bios-Update nachgereicht


----------



## hellm (17. April 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Was ich sagen wollte war ursprünglich das diese Daten über irgend ein Protokoll über irgendwelche Chips ausgelesen werden, und ich glaube nicht das da viel Strings dabei sind. Also "Namen" zu den Daten. Die Software Tools werden mit Dokumentationen über diese Chips und die Plattform arbeiten, und die Benennnung danach gestalten. Ziemlich sicher.


----------



## Hunting_Nergal (18. April 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Wär ja echt super, wenn da mal ein Update käme, was aus der Nummerierung echte Bezeichnungen macht (die auch zutreffen)
Ich hab da aber auch so einen unsinns Wert, der völlig zufällig zwischen 0°C und 127°C wechselt. Weiß der Geier was der da ausließt.
Kann aber auch sein das VIN4 die VPP ist, und nicht die doppelte VCCIO. Da die VPP von der VCCIO ausgeht, würde das auch erklären, weshalb der Wert immer exakt doppelt so hoch ist. Welchen grund hätte auch das Programm, den Wert zu verdoppeln.
In diesem Falle wäre VIN6 die VCCIO, der Wert wäre dann aber immer weniger sowohl als ich einstelle als auch das UEFI anzeigt.
Aktuell steht VCCIO auf eingetragen 1,050, UEFI zeigt als auslesewert 1,072 an, HWMonitor unter VIN4 2,144 und unter VIN6 1,040. VIN3 ist sicher VCCSA, der Wert stimmt auch immer exakt mit dem UEFI reading überein.


edit: VIN6 bleibt unverändert, nach veränderung der VCCIO

P.S.: Kanns sein, dass ich eine ziemliche Gurke erwischt hab? Bin schon bei 1,28V, nur um die 4,7GHz auf allen Kernen stabil zu bekommen.


----------



## Spieler22 (18. April 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



Hunting_Nergal schrieb:


> P.S.: Kanns sein, dass ich eine ziemliche Gurke erwischt hab? Bin schon bei 1,28V, nur um die 4,7GHz auf allen Kernen stabil zu bekommen.



Kommt immer drauf an wie du das meinst. Meiner ist bei 4,8Ghz und wenig last auch bei 1,28V. Im Cinebench ist er dann mit Vdroop aber nur noch bei 1,15V. Wenn du den 2. Wert von mir meinst und er im Cinebench oder Prime 1,27V brauch, dann ja ist deiner ne ziemliche Gurke. Wenn du den ersten meinst, also allcore turbo mit wenig Last, durchschnittlich würde ich sagen.


----------



## blautemple (19. April 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Man gibt immer die Spannung nach Vdroop unter Last an, alles andere wäre auch totaler Quatsch...


----------



## Spieler22 (19. April 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Man könnte genauso gut die im Bios eingestellte Spannung angeben. Was dann halt vor Vdroop wäre 

Da weiß ich nicht was der gute Herr gemeint hat und habe deshalb für beide Möglichkeiten geantwortet


----------



## Hunting_Nergal (19. April 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Nach Vdroop braucht er 1,280, um stabil durch p95 v27.9 zu kommen. Aber egal, da ich an der Quelle arbeite, hab ich gleich mal getauscht. Bin just in diesem Moment beim primen, mit 1,240V im moment. Da er schon eine 50mV geringere VID hat, bin ich zuversichtlich.


edit: 40min 1344 in space passed, nächster mit 10mV weniger...


----------



## MDJ (20. April 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Mal eine Frage nebenbei: Hat jemand von euch einen i5-8400 und kann mir sagen, wie da so die Temperaturen unter Volllast mit euren verbauten Kühler sind? Würde mich mal interessieren, wie sich die CPU so verhält.


----------



## Hunting_Nergal (20. April 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Also i5 8600K mit 4,7GHz Allcore von Freund, läuft unter Arctic Liquid Freezer 240 bei p95 v26.6 1344K in space mit 50°C, der i5 8400 unter einem Scythe Katana 4 meiner Eltern läuft generell unter 40°, geprimt hab ich den aber noch nie.

VIN6 ist die PCH Voltage


----------



## MDJ (21. April 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



Hunting_Nergal schrieb:


> Also i5 8600K mit 4,7GHz Allcore von Freund, läuft unter Arctic Liquid Freezer 240 bei p95 v26.6 1344K in space mit 50°C, der i5 8400 unter einem Scythe Katana 4 meiner Eltern läuft generell unter 40°, geprimt hab ich den aber noch nie.
> 
> VIN6 ist die PCH Voltage


Danke dir 
Klingt recht angenehm. Die Temperatur unter dem Katana würde mich unter Volllast interessieren. Könntest du das mit Prime oder dem CPU-Z Stesstest mal ausprobieren und wieviel Spannung dabei an der CPU anliegt? Das wäre klasse


----------



## Hunting_Nergal (21. April 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

das wird wohl erst zu Himmelfahrt passieren, ich wohne 200km von meinen Eltern entfernt.

Statusupdate

mein neuer 8700K läuft jetzt 1,205V eingestellt im Bios, nach vdrop im windows 1,200V, nach Vdroop mit p95 1,184V stabil durch 1,5h 1344K. Er erreichte nach dieser Zeit knapp 60°C.
10mV weniger wollte er nicht mehr, da fällt dann gelegentlich ein einzelner Worker aus.
VCCSA ist 1,168V, VCCIO ist 1,144V. Da hab ich mich noch nicht weiter nach unten getestet. Bei dem aktuellen Wetter hab ich für PC außer spät abends oder nach dem Aufstehen einfach keine Lust/Zeit.


----------



## MDJ (21. April 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



Hunting_Nergal schrieb:


> das wird wohl erst zu Himmelfahrt passieren, ich wohne 200km von meinen Eltern entfernt.


Das ist kein Problem, das war unerwartet  Aber dennoch danke dir


----------



## Duvar (18. Juni 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Hier ist ja tote Hose, hier mal mein aktuell bester Score @ 5.4GHz +3000MHz Dual Rank RAM.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DARPA (19. Juni 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



Duvar schrieb:


> Hier ist ja tote Hose


 Warten alle auf den 8 Core 

Nen guten Chip haste da erwischt.


----------



## Duvar (19. Juni 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Den 8 Core werde ich erstmal überspringen. Ja mein Chip ist schon nicht schlecht, hab endlich mal die 1800 Punkte geknackt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## butzbert (20. Juni 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



DARPA schrieb:


> Warten alle auf den 8 Core
> 
> Nen guten Chip haste da erwischt.



Für welche Sockel und Chipsatzkombi kommt der 8 Kerner ?


----------



## DARPA (20. Juni 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

1151v2 + CNL-H und (probably) KBL-R aka Z370


----------



## DARPA (15. Juli 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

In den neuen Bios Revisionen der Z370 Boards ist Microcode für 906EC enthalten


----------



## Arrandale (15. Juli 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Könnte vielleicht sein, dass nur die CPUs mit maximal 6 Kernen unterstützt werden? Ich denke mal nicht, dass Intel plötzlich einen Nutzerfreundlichen Kurs fährt


----------



## rschwertz (16. Juli 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

core i3 8300 - Frequenz ist 3.7 GHz; Cache ist 8MB
https://ark.intel.com/products/129942/Intel-Core-i3-8300-Processor-8M-Cache-3_70-GHz


----------



## chaotium (2. November 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Wieso ist der Tread ausgestorben?

Naja ich wuchte Ihn mal wieder nach oben.

Hab heute mein 8700K geköpft. Er wird bei 4,5 Ghz mit einer Spannung von 0,975V um die 40-45 Grad warm. Im Iddle hat er die Raumtemperatur.


----------



## asdf1234 (2. November 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Welches ist die bessere gaming CPU der i5-8600K oder der i7-6700K ?


----------



## chaotium (2. November 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Ich würde jetzt mal sagen da schenkt sich nichts. Und wenn du einen I5 8600K willst, brauchste eh ein neues Board


----------



## 9maddin9 (2. November 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



asdf1234 schrieb:


> Welches ist die bessere gaming CPU der i5-8600K oder der i7-6700K ?



Am besten wäre der i7 8700k da würde ich aber warten bis die Preise wieder passen, wenn du schon Mainboard wechseln musst (bei der 8ter Serie)
Wenn du gebraucht einen 6700k günstig erwirbst dann wäre es eine Überlegung wert aber viel holt er auch nicht in Singelplayerspielen raus, bei MP wie zB BF wird’s mehr.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## chaotium (3. November 2018)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*

Der Intel Core i7-9800X wirkt im Gegensatz zum I9 9900K wie ein Schnäppchen : D


----------



## cap82 (7. November 2018)

Moin, ich bekomme heute den 8700k. Kurze Frage: Bios mal zurücksetzen oder mit den Settings des 8600k starten? Läuft auf 4,8@ 1,225V


----------



## Duvar (7. November 2018)

Natürlich zurücksetzen und alles neu ausloten.


----------



## rschwertz (7. November 2018)

@asdf1234
Der 7700K ist die beste "kompatible" CPU für das MB MSI Z270 GAMING M3
Der 8600K/ 8700K läuft dort nur mit Hardwareanpassung und spezial UEFI außerhalb der offiziellen Supportlinien.


----------



## Duvar (6. August 2019)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Intel Coffeelake*



Duvar schrieb:


> Den 8 Core werde ich erstmal überspringen. Ja mein Chip ist schon nicht schlecht, hab endlich mal die 1800 Punkte geknackt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nicht einmal die uralt CPU von mir kann ich knacken mit dem brandneuen 3600, ab in den Kamin damit!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ok mein alter 8700k lief auch mit 1.125GHz mehr, also mit 5.4GHz^^


----------

